# SAL MANZANO



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

I give this guy props..........BAD ASS Painter!
From ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, INDIVIDUALS, MAJESTICS, KLIQUE, UNLIMITED, SAN DIEGO C.C., AZTLAN, AND THE LIST GOES ON....HE PAINTS ALL THESE CARS....AWARD WINNING...THIS GUY IS THE SHIT!


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

yea ive seen a lot of his work and it is truely awesome :biggrin:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

i do believe we wil be adding LimeLight to that list here in the near future.......
hope i didnt say too much!


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

ive never met him but he painted a couple of my homies cars and i must say good job.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I had the pleasure of chattin with him over the phone... He is the one of the kewlest most helpful guys in the LO LO game

Mad Props to Sal

Keep Up the Good work..... WHENS DA DAMN VIDEO COMING OUT>>> I WANT 2...LOL


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 13 2003, 01:33 PM
> *ive never met him but he painted a couple of my homies cars and i must say good job.*


 i MET YOUR HOMIE OVER THIS WEEKEND THE ONE THAT OWNS THE lincoln, KICKED IT WITH US AT SAL'S SHOP ALL DAY SATURDAY.....Here are some pics I took from his shop last weekend....
MY car.....








BIG BODY:








BIKE:








EURO:


----------



## PENALCODE 5150 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 13 2003, 09:53 AM
> *I give this guy props..........BAD ASS Painter!
> From ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, INDIVIDUALS, MAJESTICS, KLIQUE, UNLIMITED, SAN DIEGO C.C., AZTLAN, AND THE LIST GOES ON....HE PAINTS ALL THESE CARS....AWARD WINNING...THIS GUY IS THE SHIT!*


 ONE OF THE VERY BEST CUSTOM PAINTER IN THE WORLD HIS SPECIALTY IS RESIN FLAKE WITH PPG PAINTS. HE IS THE MOST LOVING PERSON I'VE EVER MET........ONELOVE BIG SAL#1


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Damn good looking work, WAIT.......................VERY AWSOME WORK









Congrats,
Anthony


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty91Ranger_@Jan 13 2003, 06:21 PM
> *Damn good looking work, WAIT.......................VERY AWSOME WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

Show rides with resin flake is crazy wild. He has painted some bad ass rides. Give props where there due.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

I was asked to post these pics....The owner happened to be at SAL's shop this weekend.......
CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 13 2003, 08:31 PM
> *I was asked to post these pics....The owner happened to be at SAL's shop this weekend.......
> CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN!
> 
> ...


 ooooooops! Sorry SAL, forgot to take you out of the pic... :biggrin: they don't know which one you are anyways.....


----------



## MADHOPPER (Nov 1, 2002)

Dude those are some nice paint jobs.How long does he take to paint a car? I hate when painters take for ever,the guy that painted my car took over Ten months and never finished it right.
I kept bugging him and he came over but half assed it and I had to pay somebody else to finish his work.
This guy paints really nice,But how is his timing and his prices? 



Last edited by MADHOPPER at Jan 13 2003, 10:00 PM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADHOPPER_@Jan 13 2003, 10:00 PM
> *Dude those are some nice paint jobs.How long does he take to paint a car? I hate when painters take for ever,the guy that painted my car took over Ten months and never finished it right.
> I kept bugging him and he came over but half assed it and I had to pay somebody else to finish his work.
> This guy paints really nice,But how is his timing and his prices?*


 I feel you HOMIE! I myself HATE to wait....but would you rather go to a PAINTER that does a quick job but the quality is not there OR to someone who takes his time and comes up with GOOD IDEAS as time goes by.......SAL'S turn around time is OKAY.......depends on the WORKLOAD. He always tells me..."GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT".


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 13 2003, 10:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 13 2003, 10:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MADHOPPER_@Jan 13 2003, 10:00 PM
> *Dude those are some nice paint jobs.How long does he take to paint a car? I hate when painters take for ever,the guy that painted my car took over Ten months and never finished it right.
> I kept bugging him and he came over but half assed it and I had to pay somebody else to finish his work.
> This guy paints really nice,But how is his timing and his prices?*


I feel you HOMIE! I myself HATE to wait....but would you rather go to a PAINTER that does a quick job but the quality is not there OR to someone who takes his time and comes up with GOOD IDEAS as time goes by.......SAL'S turn around time is OKAY.......depends on the WORKLOAD. He always tells me..."GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT".[/b][/quote]
Put it this way...About SAL MANZANO:
PRICE.......
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
QUALITY.............
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TIME..........
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

OVER ALL.......3 :thumbsup:


----------



## MADHOPPER (Nov 1, 2002)

Great,I might check him out the next project.His web-site is cool too.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADHOPPER_@Jan 13 2003, 10:22 PM
> *Great,I might check him out the next project.His web-site is cool too.*


 Thanks...I'm glad you like it......Not done yet.......but i'll be adding more stuff to it SOON!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY SUP L.A ROLLERZ JUST HAD TO SAY U HAVE A CLEAN AZZ TRE HOMEBOY SHIT IM TRYING TO GET MY JUNK ASS 64SS OUT THE GARAGE THIS YR BUT NOT SURE MAN THE WIFE TAKES ALL THE MONEY BUT WHAT SHE DONT KNWO GOT SOME TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE I ALSO HEARD U WERE SELLING IT FOMR SOME HOMIES FROM MY CLUB FROM L.A I USED TO LIVE OUT THERE N HOPE TO BE OUT THERE MUST OF THIS SUMMER WELL IM GONNA CHECK OUT HIS WEBSITE ALSO GOOD LUCK THIS YR HOMIE STAY UP BIG SHAWN INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB VICE PREZ DALLAS TX.......


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

From LOWRIDERS to IMPORT CARS...
Featured (FRONT PAGE) Import Racer MAG, FEBRUARY 2003








Featured (FRONT PAGE) Euro Tuner MAG


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals64_@Jan 13 2003, 10:35 PM
> *HEY SUP L.A ROLLERZ JUST HAD TO SAY U HAVE A CLEAN AZZ TRE HOMEBOY SHIT IM TRYING TO GET MY JUNK ASS 64SS OUT THE GARAGE THIS YR BUT NOT SURE MAN THE WIFE TAKES ALL THE MONEY BUT WHAT SHE DONT KNWO GOT SOME TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE I ALSO HEARD U WERE SELLING IT FOMR SOME HOMIES FROM MY CLUB FROM L.A I USED TO LIVE OUT THERE N HOPE TO BE OUT THERE MUST OF THIS SUMMER WELL IM GONNA CHECK OUT HIS WEBSITE ALSO GOOD LUCK THIS YR HOMIE STAY UP BIG SHAWN INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB VICE PREZ DALLAS TX.......*


 Thanks SHAWN......I don't trip homie, I've had the same problems with the WIFE THANG.........TIP: Take her shopping and give her all she ask for...so when it come to fixin up your car she cannot say shit...also do not let her know about the EXTRA HUSTLE(GOOD or BAD) money.....  feel free to stop by our SHOP.......HOUSE OF RIDERZ...visit www.houseofriderz.com it has the addy.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Sal is a real good person to talk to. You have to see the rides he paints in person to fully understand what we are talking about. He's a perfectionist.


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

sal's the best, no doubt about it and i won't take my car to anyone else.........would you believe he asked me "if i was going to still let him spray my car?! like anyone else would be allowed to touch it!!!!!!!!!! and sal, if you read this, i'm real close to getting the smog for the bronco!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Jan 13 2003, 11:34 PM
> *sal's the best, no doubt about it and i won't take my car to anyone else.........would you believe he asked me "if i was going to still let him spray my car?! like anyone else would be allowed to touch it!!!!!!!!!! and sal, if you read this, i'm real close to getting the smog for the bronco!!!*


 SAN DIEGO C.C.?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Ive heard of San Diego Car Club.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

FOR SURE HOMIE SHIT IM TAKING HER SHOPPING THIS WEEKEND GET HER OFF MY BACK HEY DOG SINCE U GOT A IMPALA MAYBE U CAN HELP ME OUT WITH SOMETHING IM LOOKINGFOR A FORD 9 INCH WITH DISC SHORTENED FOR MY 64 N IF U KNWO ANYONE SELLING SQUARE DUMPS FOR A GOOD PRICE SHIT MAN WISH I STILL LIVED N L.A...N ALSO A BUMPER OG KIT FOR IT LET ME KNWO ALSO THE SUNROOFS WHO GOTS THEM IN BIG SIZES THANKS ARE ANY OF U COMING DOWN TO DALLAS TO SHOW WITH DALLAS ROLLERZ WELL STAY UP HOMIE WHAT IS SALMAN CHARGING ON HIS PAINT EVERYONE DOWN HERE IS GOING TO FABIAN CANDY MAN ....HE IS CHARGING LIKE 3500 N UP ALL FLAKED OUT STRAIGHT KANDYS WITH A LIL PATTERNS I THINK HIT ME BACK HOMIE THANKS BIG SHAWN INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB DALLAS TX....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Sal is very reasonable.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals64_@Jan 14 2003, 12:01 AM
> *FOR SURE HOMIE SHIT IM TAKING HER SHOPPING THIS WEEKEND GET HER OFF MY BACK HEY DOG SINCE U GOT A IMPALA MAYBE U CAN HELP ME OUT WITH SOMETHING IM LOOKINGFOR A FORD 9 INCH WITH DISC SHORTENED FOR MY 64 N IF U KNWO ANYONE SELLING SQUARE DUMPS FOR A GOOD PRICE SHIT MAN WISH I STILL LIVED N L.A...N ALSO A BUMPER OG KIT FOR IT LET ME KNWO ALSO THE SUNROOFS WHO GOTS THEM IN BIG SIZES THANKS ARE ANY OF U COMING DOWN TO DALLAS TO SHOW WITH DALLAS ROLLERZ WELL STAY UP HOMIE WHAT IS SALMAN CHARGING ON HIS PAINT EVERYONE DOWN HERE IS GOING TO FABIAN CANDY MAN ....HE IS CHARGING LIKE 3500 N UP ALL FLAKED OUT STRAIGHT KANDYS WITH A LIL PATTERNS I THINK HIT ME BACK HOMIE THANKS BIG SHAWN INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB DALLAS TX....*


 CALL TROY at 310-679-5992 or ask for STIPP DOGG tell him what you need and tell him I (Emmanuel) reffered you......
I'm sorry I can't duscuss SAL'S PRICE over the net...but call him at 619-469-5740 or e-mail him at [email protected]:
put him up on your buddy list if you have aol........  Another way of catching HIM!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jan 13 2003, 11:57 PM
> *Ive heard of San Diego Car Club. *


 I know the FOUNDER...........he showed me his plaque last Saturday..... :thumbsup: 








I love the PLAQUE.....with CORONADO bridge on each side!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Can't wait to see this one done....this is just the base with resin flakes......this base had so much flakes that my digi cam could not take pics cuz it was too bright.......


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Sometimes it does take a while. Ben Flores and Sal shot a resin on a Camaro for me back in the day. The car was in the shop for a year. My '69 has been in Sal's hands for a for a year and a half. Sal knows I am in no hurry. I still have the '75 Caprice to keep me happy. Sometimes it pays to wait for the maestro to get done. Sal's had a lot of things going on lately. Be patient, he will get around to you. That '69 needs in the earlier post waited about a year for his paint. I wonder if he needs some skirts. I may have an extra set laying around.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 14 2003, 12:50 AM
> *Sometimes it does take a while. Ben Flores and Sal shot a resin on a Camaro for me back in the day. The car was in the shop for a year. My '69 has been in Sal's hands for a for a year and a half. Sal knows I am in no hurry. I still have the '75 Caprice to keep me happy. Sometimes it pays to wait for the maestro to get done. Sal's had a lot of things going on lately. Be patient, he will get around to you. That '69 needs in the earlier post waited about a year for his paint. I wonder if he needs some skirts. I may have an extra set laying around.*


 YEAh.......u wanna talk aout WAIT TIME? I waited for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG TIME.But you're right it is worth a wait!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 14 2003, 01:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 14 2003, 01:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--AWSOM69_@Jan 14 2003, 12:50 AM
> *Sometimes it does take a while. Ben Flores and Sal shot a resin on a Camaro for me back in the day. The car was in the shop for a year. My '69 has been in Sal's hands for a for a year and a half. Sal knows I am in no hurry. I still have the '75 Caprice to keep me happy. Sometimes it pays to wait for the maestro to get done. Sal's had a lot of things going on lately. Be patient, he will get around to you. That '69 needs in the earlier post waited about a year for his paint. I wonder if he needs some skirts. I may have an extra set laying around.*


YEAh.......u wanna talk aout WAIT TIME? I waited for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG TIME.But you're right it is worth a wait![/b][/quote]
............


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I have been wondering what the hell is Resin - Candy??? How is it different from regular candy & flake


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 14 2003, 04:17 PM
> *I have been wondering what the hell is Resin - Candy??? How is it different from regular candy & flake *


 I'll lelt Sal explain this one. It has a lot to do with the base the flake is sprayed on with. It is a lot more durable than with a regular flake paint.


----------



## 91fleetwood (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Jan 13 2003, 01:03 PM
> *i do believe we wil be adding LimeLight to that list here in the near future.......
> hope i didnt say too much!*


 thanks alot rick! :twak: well it was going to be a secret but rick let the cat out of the bag yes limelight c.c. of florida will soon be getting the salmanzano touch ! :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91fleetwood+Jan 14 2003, 01:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (91fleetwood @ Jan 14 2003, 01:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rlowride_@Jan 13 2003, 01:03 PM
> *i do believe we wil be adding LimeLight to that list here in the near future.......
> hope i didnt say too much!*


thanks alot rick! :twak: well it was going to be a secret but rick let the cat out of the bag yes limelight c.c. of florida will soon be getting the salmanzano touch ! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
SOUNDS GOOD! Post the pic in here......as soon as the car is finished..........or e-mail it to me so I can post it on SAL's SITE.......thanks


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 14 2003, 09:51 PM
> *limelight c.c. of florida will soon be getting the salmanzano touch ! :biggrin:*


*
SOUNDS GOOD! Post the pic in here......as soon as the car is finished..........or e-mail it to me so I can post it on SAL's SITE.......thanks*[/quote]
no doubt it will be sometime towards the end of march / begining of april. by the way this is 91 fleetwood i've decided to change my name since i am no longer building the 91!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jan 14 2003, 10:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
no doubt it will be sometime towards the end of march / begining of april. by the way this is 91 fleetwood i've decided to change my name since i am no longer building the 91!*[/quote]
LOL........all gooood!


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 14 2003, 05:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 14 2003, 05:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bigjune62_@Jan 13 2003, 11:34 PM
> *sal's the best, no doubt about it and i won't take my car to anyone else.........would you believe he asked me "if i was going to still let him spray my car?! like anyone else would be allowed to touch it!!!!!!!!!! and sal, if you read this, i'm real close to getting the smog for the bronco!!!*


SAN DIEGO C.C.?[/b][/quote]
yeah san diego, wassup manny it's me junior now where did you get that shot of our plaque....... ray i guess????????


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigjune62+Jan 15 2003, 09:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigjune62 @ Jan 15 2003, 09:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah san diego, wassup manny it's me junior now where did you get that shot of our plaque....... ray i guess????????[/b][/quote]
AYE JUN............ :biggrin: wasssup with ur ride is it done?..........yeah! I took the shot from SAL's SHOP........went there last week.......and RAY came and bought us some CARNE ASADA...i miss the SD carne asada! STAY UP BIG DOGGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

Didn't Sal paint Jason Johnstons 64 ss Impala? That paint job is bad azz!!!!!!


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 14 2003, 10:17 AM
> *I have been wondering what the hell is Resin - Candy??? How is it different from regular candy & flake *


 could someone elaborate on this im wondering also??


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales+Jan 18 2003, 06:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Jan 18 2003, 06:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SLAMNFX_@Jan 14 2003, 10:17 AM
> *I have been wondering what the hell is Resin - Candy??? How is it different from regular candy & flake *


could someone elaborate on this im wondering also?? [/b][/quote]
"Resin" is a highly guarded secret... only a few people in the country spray resin jobs... Sal Manzano, Benny Flores, and a few others that I won't mention...


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

are you talkin about resin like is used to spray dashes of cars so you can apply paint over top?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

It's not that big a secret, but I remember Benny Flores paid Big Ed from Big Ed's Customs for the secret. The "resin" part of is the base that the flake is embedded in. It is super hard. I have a friend who has a Benny Flores resin flake done almost ten years ago and when he wanted a new flake they just used paint thinner to remove the old candy, then touch up the resin in a few spot and shot candy on top of the old resin. I think the big deal is that the resin allows you to put a lot more flake in the base. Sal can tell you the exact materials used, but may not want to give the secret of laying it down. It's even better if you have the old school candy dye that Big Ed used to sell. I have an ocean blue dye on my camaro, which Benny painted over ten years ago and I still haven't gotten around to getting buffed out. That's the same dye that's going on my '69, right Sal. Glad I bought an extra gallon of that dye so many years ago.


----------



## salmanzano (Jun 9, 2002)

youre write awsome 69 ocean blue is an awsome color and yea i painted jasons car ,thanks for posting guys .i try to do the best to my ability ,im still learnig . you never stop learing


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

you do real nice work man,,,,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by salmanzano_@Jan 19 2003, 02:01 AM
> *youre write awsome 69 ocean blue is an awsome color and yea i painted jasons car ,thanks for posting guys .i try to do the best to my ability ,im still learnig . you never stop learing*


 Looking forward to meeting you bro. We gonna have a good time either way. Don't know if you party real hard, or just chill, but spring break will be off the chain. Holla. I got the 66 Impala


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey does Sal do Murals too because I thought I heard some one say he does


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sal how do you like your OSF gun. i got mine on thurs i sprayed a couple of things it is going to take some time to get used to but 1/8 is not a problem


----------



## salmanzano (Jun 9, 2002)

i like it .it cut my time in half i shot over wet clear ,layd out nice ,i for one got use to it write away


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i sprayed my frame for my new street dancer all big flake with candy gold and our show car battery rack. it needs a bigger cup but at least you can put the flake through it and boy does it look good


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jan 19 2003, 01:27 PM
> *Hey does Sal do Murals too because I thought I heard some one say he does*


 NO...this SAL is SAL MANZANO Painter. I belive u are talkin' about SAL ELIAS...yeah he is a good muralist did ROLLIN' MALO and i've seen other murals he did. BOTH SAL'S Got talent! :thumbsup:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by salmanzano_@Jan 19 2003, 11:49 PM
> *i like it .it cut my time in half i shot over wet clear ,layd out nice ,i for one got use to it write away*


 I've seen the car that SAL sprayed the RESIN (base) it wasn't done yet but I know when it comes out....You will spot it from MILES away...


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Saw the Caddy that Sal shot a resin on with his new gun. I have never seen so much flake on a car. It is certainly going to be very bright.


----------



## PENALCODE 5150 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 22 2003, 04:02 AM
> *Saw the Caddy that Sal shot a resin on with his new gun. I have never seen so much flake on a car. It is certainly going to be very bright.*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Im glad to see people bringing the old school back with the fully flaked out rides... you cant beat that flake popping in the sun!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i have tested it on my new street dancer malibu. its going to be sick, also thank you sal for info and rick for the flake


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

How about testing that GUN on my car SAL? Oh my bad, You're already finished with my car.......ARE YOU? I guess I'll find out this weekend.......by the way SAL if you are reading this...I came up with tickets for the SUPER BOWL :cheesy: I'll be there on Saturday!


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Who's from San Diego Car Club!! Your guys plaque is sicc ass fuck!! What rides you guys have in your plaque I've only seen a light green 64 Impala and a bomb truck!! What other rides in that club!!
It makes it seem like the San Diego version of Los Angeles car club!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Jan 22 2003, 08:09 PM
> *Who's from San Diego Car Club!! Your guys plaque is sicc ass fuck!! What rides you guys have in your plaque I've only seen a light green 64 Impala and a bomb truck!! What other rides in that club!!
> It makes it seem like the San Diego version of Los Angeles car club!!*


This guy is the founder of SAN DIEGO C.C. Cool guy hit em up!



















































Last edited by BUD at Jan 27 2003, 11:40 AM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 23 2003, 11:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 23 2003, 11:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--93-96BIGBODY_@Jan 22 2003, 08:09 PM
> *Who's from San Diego Car Club!! Your guys plaque is sicc ass fuck!! What rides you guys have in your plaque I've only seen a light green 64 Impala and a bomb truck!! What other rides in that club!!
> It makes it seem like the San Diego version of Los Angeles car club!!*


This guy is the founder of SAN DIEGO C.C. Cool guy hit em up!
















http://salmanzanocustoms.com/Rays63.jpg[img]
[img]http://salmanzanocustoms.com/ray63_2.jpg[img]
[img]http://salmanzanocustoms.com/rays63_3sal.jpg







[/b][/quote]
THIS CAR IS FOR SALE by the WAY!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

sals work is some of the best out. period.
thanks sal for all the help and support you have given.
I dont think i would have been able to lay candy the way i do without you!
see you soon and watch out for the resin snatching fools out there!

www.artisttechnicians.com
www.drasticautoclub.com


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

........


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 24 2003, 02:29 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn those fades and graphics are fukn nice... i want something like that on my tre but in a blue

top work :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

this is rayc_12drm4_63 imp right now we have about 20 members in our car club. the cars range from traditional lowriders to bombs. i'm also a good friend of manuel and sal. big thanks to manuel for posting the pictures of my car. also a shout out to mr. manzano the baddest painter and biggest u2 fan i know!!!!!!! also a shout out to all the car clubs in san diego. just want them to all to know we're not talkin' about it we're gonna be about it!!!!!!!! ray from san diego car club.


----------



## PENALCODE 5150 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RayC_12dream4_63_@Jan 26 2003, 09:21 PM
> *this is rayc_12drm4_63 imp right now we have about 20 members in our car club. the cars range from traditional lowriders to bombs. i'm also a good friend of manuel and sal. big thanks to manuel for posting the pictures of my car. also a shout out to mr. manzano the baddest painter and biggest u2 fan i know!!!!!!! also a shout out to all the car clubs in san diego. just want them to all to know we're not talkin' about it we're gonna be about it!!!!!!!! ray from san diego car club.*


 I''M VERY HAPPY FOR YOU BIG RAY...GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW CLUB AND YOU ARE A GOOD LEADER I 'M A OLD FRIEND THAT STILL TO THIS DAY RESPECT YOU TOO THE FULLEST TAKECARE AND MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND CLUB AND FAMBAM...AND TELL JOEY I HAVE LOVE FOR HIM TOO.....ONELOVE PEACE


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RayC_12dream4_63_@Jan 26 2003, 09:21 PM
> *this is rayc_12drm4_63 imp right now we have about 20 members in our car club. the cars range from traditional lowriders to bombs. i'm also a good friend of manuel and sal. big thanks to manuel for posting the pictures of my car. also a shout out to mr. manzano the baddest painter and biggest u2 fan i know!!!!!!! also a shout out to all the car clubs in san diego. just want them to all to know we're not talkin' about it we're gonna be about it!!!!!!!! ray from san diego car club.*


 Don't Worry about it RAy.....that's what "BROTHERS" are for.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

hey 93-96BIGBODY from san diego, this is ray c. 12drm4_63 from san diego car club, thank you for the compliment about our plaque. If you need some info about our club contact me at [email protected] and let me know what's up.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi Sal. Do you know waht Saturday is?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 28 2003, 09:51 AM
> *Hi Sal. Do you know waht Saturday is?*


   SUPERBOWL? :twak:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 28 2003, 09:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 28 2003, 09:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jan 28 2003, 09:51 AM
> *Hi Sal. Do you know waht Saturday is?*


  SUPERBOWL? :twak:[/b][/quote]
That was sunday.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jan 28 2003, 10:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jan 28 2003, 10:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was sunday. [/b][/quote]
I know.......lol! AYE SD STUNNA I was lovin' DOWNTOWN SD Last Saturday (NIGHT) "IT WAS OFF THA HOOK........did u cruise?"


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 28 2003, 09:25 PM
> *AYE SD STUNNA I was lovin' DOWNTOWN SD Last Saturday (NIGHT) "IT WAS OFF THA HOOK........did u cruise?"*


 I heard it was crowded. Saw it on tv and it looked like you couldnt even move. I heard there was like 15 fights hahaha. I should of went but couldnt. I dont live to far away from downtown at all. :0


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jan 28 2003, 10:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jan 28 2003, 10:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Jan 28 2003, 09:25 PM
> *AYE SD STUNNA I was lovin' DOWNTOWN SD Last Saturday (NIGHT) "IT WAS OFF THA HOOK........did u cruise?"*


I heard it was crowded. Saw it on tv and it looked like you couldnt even move. I heard there was like 15 fights hahaha. I should of went but couldnt. I dont live to far away from downtown at all. :0[/b][/quote]
can't believe u didn't go............it was like mardi grass


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 28 2003, 09:52 PM
> *can't believe u didn't go............it was like mardi grass*


  . It will be back. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jan 28 2003, 10:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jan 28 2003, 10:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Jan 28 2003, 09:52 PM
> *can't believe u didn't go............it was like mardi grass*


 . It will be back. :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
They were saying it WON'T..... :angry: that's when everyone went NUTS!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 28 2003, 10:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 28 2003, 10:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were saying it WON'T..... :angry: that's when everyone went NUTS![/b][/quote]
San Diego better give Chargers a new stadium even though I dont like the Chargers, they do deserve a new stadium. The Padres suck and they got one....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

its politics stunna. because they suck, they dont need one. shit teams should just play in grass fields...lol


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jan 28 2003, 10:34 PM
> *its politics stunna. because they suck, they dont need one. shit teams should just play in grass fields...lol*


 No, its not just politics. Qualcomm is a piece of shit. ITs so outdated compared to the newer stadiums.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

maybe with all the millions they waste on football, they should buy a stadium.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

STUNNA is right, that stadium is whack........i remembered waching the last raiders/chargers game.......i looked up on the upper level and the score board had crack and loose bolts on em.......


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 28 2003, 11:20 PM
> *STUNNA is right, that stadium is whack........i remembered waching the last raiders/chargers game.......i looked up on the upper level and the score board had crack and loose bolts on em.......*


 Its getting just as bad as the sd sports arena :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jan 29 2003, 12:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jan 29 2003, 12:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Jan 28 2003, 11:20 PM
> *STUNNA is right, that stadium is whack........i remembered waching the last raiders/chargers game.......i looked up on the upper level and the score board had crack and loose bolts on em.......*


Its getting just as bad as the sd sports arena :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Where is this car now?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

............


----------



## PENALCODE 5150 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 29 2003, 01:01 PM
> *Where is this car now?
> 
> 
> ...


 IT'S IN HAYWARD CA .HAS BEEN REDONE DIFFERENT INTERIOR ,FULL REINFORCE FRAME, NEW HYD SETUP BUT THE PAINT AND CAR IS STILL IN KILLA SHAPE MY FRIEND OWN THE S.D CADDY.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PENALCODE 5150+Jan 30 2003, 02:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PENALCODE 5150 @ Jan 30 2003, 02:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Jan 29 2003, 01:01 PM
> *Where is this car now?
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S IN HAYWARD CA .HAS BEEN REDONE DIFFERENT INTERIOR ,FULL REINFORCE FRAME, NEW HYD SETUP BUT THE PAINT AND CAR IS STILL IN KILLA SHAPE MY FRIEND OWN THE S.D CADDY. [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: I was lovin that car when DINO had it.......I'm sure you guys took care of it and lookin a whole lot better....would it be possible if you can post more pics of this car in here?


----------



## PENALCODE 5150 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 30 2003, 04:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 30 2003, 04:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I was lovin that car when DINO had it.......I'm sure you guys took care of it and lookin a whole lot better....would it be possible if you can post more pics of this car in here? [/b][/quote]
SURE AFTER IT DONE.... NO PROBLEM BRO.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PENALCODE 5150+Jan 30 2003, 05:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PENALCODE 5150 @ Jan 30 2003, 05:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SURE AFTER IT DONE.... NO PROBLEM BRO.[/b][/quote]
THANKS................!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

tttt....


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Who here had paint done by him? How long does he usually take?


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Jan 31 2003, 12:39 PM
> *How long does he usually take?*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

He painted my car in 10 days.


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 1 2003, 03:10 PM
> *He painted my car in 10 days.*


 The orange one?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC+Feb 1 2003, 04:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Individuals BC @ Feb 1 2003, 04:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Feb 1 2003, 03:10 PM
> *He painted my car in 10 days.*


The orange one?[/b][/quote]
Yes.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday Jason


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

I am here in SD right now and just picked up the new BLVD MAG.....the over all mag is tyte....a lot of Rollerz Only cars in it.....but i am fucken dissappointed with what some comments that was metioned about Rollin MALO...FYI...Rollin Malo was sparayed by SAL MANZANO...and the finishing work was done by TJ....this post is not directed to BLVD MAG I'm sure they just publish what was told to them.....BUT DAAAMN...I am fucken disappointed....."GIVE CREDITS TO THOSE WHO REALLY DID THE JOB AND PUT IN WORK ON THIS CAR(S)". Sal didn't want to make comments about this, knowing him of his "BEING DOWN TO EARTH".....I promise you SAL...once my SHIT is OUT I will be letting the world know who painted my SHIT.....SAL "BAD ASS' MANZANO.....peace!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 2 2003, 06:01 PM
> *I am here in SD right now and just picked up the new BLVD MAG.....the over all mag is tyte....a lot of Rollerz Only cars in it.....but i am fucken dissappointed with what some comments that was metioned about Rollin MALO...FYI...Rollin Malo was sparayed by SAL MANZANO...and the finishing work was done by TJ....this post is not directed to BLVD MAG I'm sure they just publish what was told to them.....BUT DAAAMN...I am fucken disappointed....."GIVE CREDITS TO THOSE WHO REALLY DID THE JOB AND PUT IN WORK ON THIS CAR(S)". Sal didn't want to make comments about this, knowing him of his "BEING DOWN TO EARTH".....I promise you SAL...once my SHIT is OUT I will be letting the world know who painted my SHIT.....SAL "BAD ASS' MANZANO.....peace!*


 Hey, i made a post about this a few days ago... just to let the whole world know! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...a8d40ea97e87e20


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Feb 1 2003, 10:56 PM
> *Happy Birthday Jason   *


 Hey... thanks big homie!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

that is really messed up i dont know sal personally but his paintwork speaks for itself. i am sure this will get taken care of


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

Yo Sal! We got your back over in Dallas bro and we shall be heard. I know for a fact "DJ" is over in our hood and we will run into him really soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Last edited by LatinLord at Feb 24 2003, 08:03 PM


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

i just talked to sal today at my club meeting , he asked if i saw what was posted . to sal it doesn't matter he's so laid back i figure he knows who painted it and the people that matter also know.....
bottom line is sal is just awesome and is humble beyond belief!!!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord_@Feb 2 2003, 06:00 PM
> *Yo Sal! We got your back over in Dallas bro and we shall be heard. I know for a fact "TJ" is over in our hood and we will run into him really soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 AYE SAL, Meet LATIN LORD.....He's from RO....BIG BAD DALLAS CHAPTER!


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord_@Feb 2 2003, 06:00 PM
> *Yo Sal! We got your back over in Dallas bro and we shall be heard. I know for a fact "TJ" is over in our hood and we will run into him really soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 DJ is in Texas, not TJ. TJ is near TJ. :biggrin: talking about Derrick's mom. read the article yesterday. says benny throw the paint on wrapped with envy but says he "taught" her how to resin flake rides. didnt know she painted cars. i wonder if sal painted that hyundai scope that i was talking about earlier. gold, "see me glo", now in illustrious car club. i know DJ sold the car to them awhile ago, the previous owner was named Kenny? anyone have any idea?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58+Feb 3 2003, 02:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OrangeCounty58 @ Feb 3 2003, 02:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LatinLord_@Feb 2 2003, 06:00 PM
> *Yo Sal! We got your back over in Dallas bro and we shall be heard. I know for a fact "TJ" is over in our hood and we will run into him really soon.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


DJ is in Texas, not TJ. TJ is near TJ. :biggrin: talking about Derrick's mom. read the article yesterday. says benny throw the paint on wrapped with envy but says he "taught" her how to resin flake rides. didnt know she painted cars. i wonder if sal painted that hyundai scope that i was talking about earlier. gold, "see me glo", now in illustrious car club. i know DJ sold the car to them awhile ago, the previous owner was named Kenny? anyone have any idea?[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

What's up Sal !?!


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58+Feb 3 2003, 02:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OrangeCounty58 @ Feb 3 2003, 02:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LatinLord_@Feb 2 2003, 06:00 PM
> *Yo Sal! We got your back over in Dallas bro and we shall be heard. I know for a fact "TJ" is over in our hood and we will run into him really soon.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


DJ is in Texas, not TJ. TJ is near TJ. :biggrin: talking about Derrick's mom. read the article yesterday. says benny throw the paint on wrapped with envy but says he "taught" her how to resin flake rides. didnt know she painted cars. i wonder if sal painted that hyundai scope that i was talking about earlier. gold, "see me glo", now in illustrious car club. i know DJ sold the car to them awhile ago, the previous owner was named Kenny? anyone have any idea?[/b][/quote]
No offense to anyone , BUT! I think they are of some India heritage or something. Fo sho not latino. uffin:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 3 2003, 04:09 PM
> *i wonder if sal painted that hyundai scope that i was talking about earlier. gold, "see me glo", now in illustrious car club. i know DJ sold the car to them awhile ago, the previous owner was named Kenny? anyone have any idea?*


 I know wat car u talkin about , its on da cover of the December 1997 lowrider magazine! It does look like a sal manzano paint job but the article says it was painted by Pete of Hot Dog Designs! I was just talkin wit Sal today , and Individuals Orlando might have something done by him, but i dont want to give it all out cause da competition might be reading! :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

the article also said they built the car. the paint is nice, has that "sal type" feel, why i asked.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 5 2003, 02:07 PM
> *the article also said they built the car. the paint is nice, has that "sal type" feel, why i asked.*


 Yeah I WISH SAL would POST in here and SAY what he feels........lol..........I bet If I post something about U2 he will pop off!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

.........


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

Wut up Sal? You gonna put it down and let everyone know who's the best at your game? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Last edited by LatinLord at Feb 6 2003, 11:16 AM


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord_@Feb 5 2003, 10:55 PM
> *Wut up Sal? You gonna put it down and let everyone know who is the best at your game? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 First of all there is no way in hell that benny flores would of ever showed that lady how to paint a cookie. Benny flores has taught only one person and never again will he show anyone else the tricks and that person is Sal. Second of all I blame BLVD magazine for even letting this article come out like that because Lonnie knows Benny and Sal and there acomplishments scince wrapped with envy. Wraped with envy was painted by Benny Flores at Nasty Boyz auto customizing 10 years ago. Lonnie personally visited the shop while it was being built.


You can expect this out of this lady anyways. Next big show look at her stand around the car and be all bosy and rude. Ihope she's proud of herself


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The most hated+Feb 6 2003, 09:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The most hated @ Feb 6 2003, 09:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LatinLord_@Feb 5 2003, 10:55 PM
> *Wut up Sal? You gonna put it down and let everyone know who is the best at your game? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


First of all there is no way in hell that benny flores would of ever showed that lady how to paint a cookie. Benny flores has taught only one person and never again will he show anyone else the tricks and that person is Sal. Second of all I blame BLVD magazine for even letting this article come out like that because Lonnie knows Benny and Sal and there acomplishments scince wrapped with envy. Wraped with envy was painted by Benny Flores at Nasty Boyz auto customizing 10 years ago. Lonnie personally visited the shop while it was being built.


You can expect this out of this lady anyways. Next big show look at her stand around the car and be all bosy and rude. Ihope she's proud of herself[/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

KEEP SPRAYING SAL..........


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

Hell yeah Sal do the dam thing homie!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

.............SO WE CAN KEEP RIDIN'!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

got a homie waiting for sal when he gets time. somethings are worth waiting for :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 6 2003, 10:44 AM
> *got a homie waiting for sal when he gets time. somethings are worth waiting for :biggrin:*


 HURRY UP WITH MINE SAL SO U CAN DO HIS


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

..........


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

sal does some mad ass shit. i know sum1 gettin their shit done by him


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Feb 7 2003, 04:25 AM
> *sal does some mad ass shit. i know sum1 gettin their shit done by him*


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

He is... Yo La Roller, I'm going to send you some of Jerry's work out here in Dallas. Rollerz!!!!!!!!


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey Sal I got you email and we got your back here in Dallas. Recongition!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Just got back from SAL's..........


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Black cherry.......











Last edited by BUD at Feb 11 2003, 12:05 PM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

I like it wet........


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 12 2003, 11:34 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: what type of truck is that? 



Last edited by Low_Ryde at Feb 12 2003, 11:39 AM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+Feb 11 2003, 08:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Low_Ryde @ Feb 11 2003, 08:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Feb 12 2003, 11:34 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: what type of truck is that?[/b][/quote]
i believe it's MITSUBISHI


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Geronimo (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 11 2003, 08:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Where in San Diego does Sal have his shop!!


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Sal is one of the best without question. I Would have loved to have had him spray my car if I had the chance oh well!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Feb 11 2003, 09:58 PM
> *Sal is one of the best without question. I Would have loved to have had him spray my car if I had the chance oh well!*


 HIT em up! real cool guy........


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 12 2003, 02:43 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's GMANZ's new truck. Guess he decided to go without the bumper. Used to belong to Joe from USO. Tight truck. I'm sure Kevin's got some wild plans for the truck.


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey i want sal to paint my car.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Feb 12 2003, 05:08 PM
> *Hey i want sal to paint my car.*


 Call him up to reserve your spot in line. He is a very busy man.


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Whats the address to Sal's Shop!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Can somebody please tell me who this is?










:dunno: 













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

IS THAT BONO ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Feb 11 2003, 09:55 PM
> *Where in San Diego does Sal have his shop!!*


 Spring Valley........off JAMACHA RD.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 12 2003, 05:06 PM
> *Can somebody please tell me who this is?
> 
> 
> ...


 You talkin about the GUY behind the bushes pissin'?...............that's SAL.........lol


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

This reminds me of someone I know... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord_@Feb 14 2003, 11:31 AM
> *This reminds me of someone I know... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 OH.I think i know who u talkin about.........LOL


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Any more pics of rides not on his site?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Feb 14 2003, 09:45 PM
> *Any more pics of rides not on his site?*


 VVV Click the orange link below VVV


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Feb 14 2003, 11:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Feb 14 2003, 11:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Individuals BC_@Feb 14 2003, 09:45 PM
> *Any more pics of rides not on his site?*


VVV Click the orange link below VVV[/b][/quote]
Seen those pics alot of time, cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Feb 12 2003, 11:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AWSOM69 @ Feb 12 2003, 11:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fleetwood mack_@Feb 12 2003, 05:08 PM
> *Hey i want sal to paint my car.*


Call him up to reserve your spot in line. He is a very busy man.[/b][/quote]
fleetwood mack and one of our other club members already had a date set and sal was going to come out to cetral fla. and spray there cars but then some shit happened and both guys fell on some financial disaster type shit and had to postpone it for a while. but no doubt as soon as they get there $$$$ back in order we will be getting sal that plane ticket


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hey sal.... i have 2 free tickets to a U2 concert....you want them.......


later :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by drasticbean at Feb 15 2003, 09:49 PM


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

What's up Sal? Just checking out the post.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

SAL MANZANO ON HIS TRUCK.........LOL.......can't hide from me SAL, not with that bigg ass TRUCK....by the way, that truck will look better with a CANDY......what yall think?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

AYE SAL, look what i found.....


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Where is Sal's shop!! And is that picture by Super Customs in SAN DIEGO by the 54 freeway!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Feb 18 2003, 01:23 AM
> *Where is Sal's shop!! And is that picture by Super Customs in SAN DIEGO by the 54 freeway!!*


 YEAH
it's at JAMACHA RD....
call him BRO...PM me i'll give u his number


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

.........


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

.................


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 19 2003, 09:16 AM
> *.........*


 Wut up LA!!!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 11 2003, 07:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Where is that car located?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

That car was built for Mo Vaughn(formally of the Angels). Mo ended up giving it to the present owner, Mark Turner.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Feb 21 2003, 08:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Feb 21 2003, 08:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Feb 11 2003, 07:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that car located?[/b][/quote]
It was at SAL'S last weekend not sure if it is still there. IF YOU WANNA BUT IT YOU BETTER HIT EM UP.....Very nice CAR......I'm thinkin about buying it!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Feb 21 2003, 08:46 PM
> *That car was built for Mo Vaughn(formally of the Angels). Mo ended up giving it to the present owner, Mark Turner.*


 Thanks for the info!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 21 2003, 10:27 PM
> *It was at SAL'S last weekend not sure if it is still there. IF YOU WANNA BUT IT YOU BETTER HIT EM UP.....Very nice CAR......I'm thinkin about buying it!*


 I wanted my car to look exactly like that one but I think I changed my mind cause I dont want to be a "biter".


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Feb 21 2003, 11:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Feb 21 2003, 11:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Feb 21 2003, 10:27 PM
> *It was at SAL'S last weekend not sure if it is still there. IF YOU WANNA BUT IT YOU BETTER HIT EM UP.....Very nice CAR......I'm thinkin about buying it!*


I wanted my car to look exactly like that one but I think I changed my mind cause I dont want to be a "biter".[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 18 2003, 12:28 AM
> *AYE SAL, look what i found.....
> 
> 
> ...


 Look what I took a picture of you mean?????..lol


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Feb 22 2003, 12:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Feb 22 2003, 12:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Feb 18 2003, 12:28 AM
> *AYE SAL, look what i found.....
> 
> 
> ...


Look what I took a picture of you mean?????..lol [/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I dropped my Impala at Sal's last night.....delivered it from Reno.....Sal is just awesome. He's an artist!! I can't wait to see my Impala when its done!

:biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Feb 22 2003, 05:54 PM
> *I dropped my Impala at Sal's last night.....delivered it from Reno.....Sal is just awesome. He's an artist!! I can't wait to see my Impala when its done!
> 
> :biggrin:*


 :0


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Feb 22 2003, 12:54 PM
> *I dropped my Impala at Sal's last night.....delivered it from Reno.....Sal is just awesome. He's an artist!! I can't wait to see my Impala when its done!
> 
> :biggrin:*


 Post up some pics after it's done...


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I will...... :biggrin:


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Joey from San Diego C.C. TRIBAL STREETWEAR


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

LA_Rollerz:

Was that your green 63 at the shop??


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Feb 25 2003, 10:24 PM
> *LA_Rollerz:
> 
> Was that your green 63 at the shop??*


 YEAH........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I believe Sal is supposed to do my homies 72 Monte Cralo in a week or 2


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Feb 25 2003, 11:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Feb 25 2003, 11:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Feb 25 2003, 10:24 PM
> *LA_Rollerz:
> 
> Was that your green 63 at the shop??*


YEAH........ [/b][/quote]
You'll see it again when you pick up your Impala....lol  :uh:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Feb 26 2003, 03:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Feb 26 2003, 03:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Feb 25 2003, 10:24 PM
> *LA_Rollerz:
> 
> Was that your green 63 at the shop??*


YEAH........ [/b][/quote]
That paint job is so sweet! I didnt see your set up, but even the "under construction" look of your 63 was bad ass!!!

Are you keeping the same paint scheme?

I'll be in SD the weekend of March 15th.......a show at qualcom park....I hope to visit my Impala at Sal's!

:biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Feb 26 2003, 11:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Feb 26 2003, 11:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That paint job is so sweet! I didnt see your set up, but even the "under construction" look of your 63 was bad ass!!!

Are you keeping the same paint scheme?

I'll be in SD the weekend of March 15th.......a show at qualcom park....I hope to visit my Impala at Sal's!

:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
THANKS.........More graphics will be added in the bottom.....I'm leaving it all up to SAL. "JUST BE PATIENT BRO, GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT".


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 26 2003, 07:53 PM
> *"JUST BE PATIENT BRO, GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT".*


 :uh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

You forgot one Jason.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 26 2003, 05:58 PM
> **


 :dunno: :dunno:   :tears:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

lol


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Feb 26 2003, 05:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Feb 26 2003, 05:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Feb 26 2003, 07:53 PM
> *"JUST BE PATIENT BRO, GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT".*


:uh:[/b][/quote]
Don't trip, BRO...I missed a lot of good shows, including the FONTANA coming up. :tears:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I think im going to have a fucking nervous breakdown pretty soon! lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Jason you need to just save m oney then bring your car down here so you can get it painted and get some real hydros installed


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0 
But what would i need the _money_ for?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

To pay for your real hydros


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Feb 28 2003, 01:23 AM
> *To pay for your real hydros*


 _Pay_ for hydros??? PFFFT!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

PFFFTTT yeah unless you want showtime stuff


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Feb 28 2003, 12:19 PM
> *PFFFTTT yeah unless you want showtime stuff*


 nah...i think j is going to put in some old porkys setup...with the 24 switch light up box......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

And some wooden seats???


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Feb 28 2003, 12:47 PM
> *And some wooden seats???*


 and dont forget the 13' black/white T.V. UNDER THE DASH....IN THE CENTER CONSOLE


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Feb 28 2003, 12:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drasticbean @ Feb 28 2003, 12:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Feb 28 2003, 12:47 PM
> *And some wooden seats???*


and dont forget the 13' black/white T.V. UNDER THE DASH....IN THE CENTER CONSOLE[/b][/quote]
Chain steering wheels.............


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Jasons mom is still trying to figure out what happened to her dining room chairs to this day. Little did she know they were in the Probe :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Feb 28 2003, 01:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Feb 28 2003, 01:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chain steering wheels.............[/b][/quote]
YO BRENT TELL JASON .NOT TO PUT THE BOLT-ON WIRES HE WAS PLANNING TO USE..NOT A GOOD IDEA.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Feb 28 2003, 01:17 PM
> *Jasons mom is still trying to figure out what happened to her dining room chairs to this day. Little did she know they were in the Probe :biggrin:*


 WAIT TIL JASON READ THESE POST...HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

He wanted to use my 56 spoke mcleans off my 64 rag and I told him know cuz there were only 2 on there. And I know he has an orlies setup waiting to go into that finely molded trunk of his. I think hes gonna paint his pumps :biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

hahahahhaa


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Feb 28 2003, 01:17 PM
> *Jasons mom is still trying to figure out what happened to her dining room chairs to this day. Little did she know they were in the Probe :biggrin:*


 YO..BRENT..HE WASNT PUTTING THE DINING ROOM CHAIRS IN THE 64... I KNOW CAUSE HE ASK ME TO HELP HIM FIND SOME HONDA PRELUDE SEAT FOR HIM...I GUESS FOR THE 64...GO FIGURE..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I think he wanted wool recaro seats


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

nothing but sheep skin. doesnt want to chafe. can always mural some cow spot graphics on the ride too and go all custom cow look interior. MOOOOOW


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 28 2003, 06:06 PM
> *nothing but sheep skin. doesnt want to chafe. can always mural some cow spot graphics on the ride too and go all custom cow look interior. MOOOOOW*


 lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Jason's worst enemy is gonna be the termites and fleas


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Feb 28 2003, 06:53 PM
> *Jason's worst enemy is gonna be the termites and fleas*


 yo ..brent.... jason just ask me how much for 2 10''pyle driver sub in a carpeted box... with a kenwood amp would cost him for the 64 i think he wanted to paint the carpet to match the paint........... you have any spare subs laying around for him....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Naw he wants a Rockwood amp and a pair of 12" atomics


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
:guns: :guns: :guns: 
:guns: :guns: 
:guns:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Feb 28 2003, 09:26 PM
> *Naw he wants a Rockwood amp and a pair of 12" atomics*


 and how about the radio shack tweeter........with a goose neck EQ..


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

tic-toc... tic-toc... tic-toc...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 2 2003, 12:02 PM
> *tic-toc... tic-toc... tic-toc...*


 BOOM......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

thats the sound of the ass in bean's picture exploding.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I know Jason will do the right thing and put a cow on his door


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Mar 2 2003, 07:51 PM
> *I know Jason will do the right thing and put a cow on his door*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Dude wheres my car? that was a prett lame post 

bleach errrrr no its juice errrrr no its milk errrrrr no its sheilas tasty titty milk :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Thats how your mom used to straighten you out when you used to sneak out and rape the poor little goats


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 3 2003, 12:11 AM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 THIS MESSAGE IS FOR SAL (SINCE YOU'RE NOT RETURNING MY E-MAILS):

The 66 you were talkin about...... :thumbsdown: not what I expected....nothing close to my first paint job....NOT TO WORRY about that one....PUT ME IN THE SAME CATEGORY...I'LL blow him away! "THEY CAN TRY TO COPY SAL'S WORK.....BUT CAN NEVER DUPLICATE IT". :angry:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Sal, email Moe......Are you alive??/ :0


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Sal has been having problems with his computer. That's why he hasn't been online.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 3 2003, 01:31 PM
> *Sal has been having problems with his computer. That's why he hasn't been online.*


 Yea.... fix your modem Sal! (Right after you buy plane tickets!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Mar 3 2003, 12:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Mar 3 2003, 12:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--AWSOM69_@Mar 3 2003, 01:31 PM
> *Sal has been having problems with his computer. That's why he hasn't been online.*


Yea.... fix your modem Sal! (Right after you buy plane tickets!!!) :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
maybe he will fix his computer and buy tickits online? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Sal is da man , cant wait to get my stuff back!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2003, 07:18 AM
> *:roflmao:*


 :tears: :tears: <<<<<<<<<<<is this you jason...??????


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 5 2003, 09:18 AM
> *:roflmao:*


 Wats so funny?????


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 5 2003, 10:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drasticbean @ Mar 5 2003, 10:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Mar 5 2003, 07:18 AM
> *:roflmao:*


:tears: :tears: <<<<<<<<<<<is this you jason...??????[/b][/quote]
Haha, it goes more like this Bean...  :tears: :uh:  :ugh: :dunno: :angry:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Mar 5 2003, 09:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Mar 5 2003, 09:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, it goes more like this Bean...  :tears: :uh:  :ugh: :dunno: :angry: [/b][/quote]
good things comes to those that wait.... i wish i had what you have....your going to kill them when you bust out...


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 7 2003, 12:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drasticbean @ Mar 7 2003, 12:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good things comes to those that wait.... i wish i had what you have....your going to kill them when you bust out...[/b][/quote]
Just got back from SAL'S....I saw IMPALAMOE'S ride pretty tyte :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 7 2003, 02:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 7 2003, 02:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got back from SAL'S....I saw IMPALAMOE'S ride pretty tyte :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
how tight.....???? with sal ,tight can mean off the hook..


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn! Speeding tickets in CA are EXPENSIVE! Aint that right LARollerz? lol


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I miss my car!! I'm stuck out of the country for a while......Cant wait to get back and put my SS back together and roll.!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2003, 07:19 AM
> *Damn! Speeding tickets in CA are EXPENSIVE! Aint that right LARollerz? lol*


 Not for me...lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2003, 07:19 AM
> *Damn! Speeding tickets in CA are EXPENSIVE! Aint that right LARollerz? lol*


 YUP...I only got my EXPEDITION for 6 monthes and I already paid over a G on tickets ONLY.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Mar 7 2003, 09:49 AM
> *I miss my car!! I'm stuck out of the country for a while......Cant wait to get back and put my SS back together and roll.!! :biggrin:*


 I SAW IT! TYTE RIDE...I LIKE THE STEERING WHEEEL...Very Creative! The "HEART", OFF THE HOOK, lots of chrome.....I LOVE THE TWEED!


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 7 2003, 04:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 7 2003, 04:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got back from SAL'S....I saw IMPALAMOE'S ride pretty tyte :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Did u see my bike? A frame and three fenders!!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 7 2003, 11:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 7 2003, 11:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Mar 7 2003, 09:49 AM
> *I miss my car!! I'm stuck out of the country for a while......Cant wait to get back and put my SS back together and roll.!! :biggrin:*


I SAW IT! TYTE RIDE...I LIKE THE STEERING WHEEEL...Very Creative! The "HEART", OFF THE HOOK, lots of chrome.....I LOVE THE TWEED![/b][/quote]
The Heart???  

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

WE WANT PICS :angry:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

How's he 63 coming along?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Mar 7 2003, 08:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Mar 7 2003, 08:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Heart???  

Thanks :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
THE HEART..."YOUR ENGINE "............i call it the heart....


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Mar 7 2003, 09:37 PM
> *How's he 63 coming along? *


 SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWLY


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I like that....Heart=Engine........

I knew going into this that I would need to be patient......but I also know that the end result will be worth the wait!! I saw your 63 and said " Sal is GOOD":thumbsup: 

I'm overseas right now - I'll be back in 8 weeks to check out the finished product or the progress......LOL

Maybe I'll move to LA after all this and join the Rollerz familia......nah, I dont like the traffic, I rather drive 10 hours to visit......Maybe I can start a Reno Chapter........hmmmm....They are a few clean rides up here looking to roll a respected car club plaque... :thumbsup: What's the deal on starting a chapter? Dues, prices


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

LA_Rollerz have u seen a bike there? A frame and 3 fenders?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Mar 8 2003, 02:47 PM
> *LA_Rollerz have u seen a bike there? A frame and 3 fenders?*


 no....but i'm sure it is weel taken care off.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Mar 8 2003, 10:09 AM
> *I like that....Heart=Engine........
> 
> I knew going into this that I would need to be patient......but I also know that the end result will be worth the wait!! I saw your 63 and said " Sal is GOOD":thumbsup:
> ...


 ALL GOOD...HIT ME UP FOR INFO....562-6338032....RO FOR LIFE


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

SAL WITH JOSE....WITH THE "7 FOOT TROPHIE".......CONGRATULATIONS SAL AND JOSE "BEST PAINT"


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Mar 10 2003, 07:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hey SAL..I THINK YOU NEED TO TUCK YOU SHIRT -IN...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

QUESTION: IF IT'S TRUE THAT "THEY" PAINTED ALL WRAPPED UP (CORVETTE), THEN WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS TROPHY "BEST FLAKE LRM SUPER SHOW" DOING AT SAL'S SHOP?????????????








Why do people gotta lie.........daaaaaaamn! :twak:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

because it makes them feel important :0


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

it sucks that the jagroos are trying to take paint credit for sals work, i guess they want it to look like they do everything, but actually contract out parts of there jobs, maybe they should have said that the paint was done at there shop, not by there shop. if they were more honest they wouldnt look so stupid right now. :0


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 13 2003, 08:39 PM
> *it sucks that the jagroos are trying to take paint credit for sals work, i guess they want it to look like they do everything, but actually contract out parts of there jobs, maybe they should have said that the paint was done at there shop, not by there shop. if they were more honest they wouldnt look so stupid right now. :0*


 We may want to drop this topic for now. Sal has received some nasty phone calls from someone whose name I will not mention here. We all know how did the work. That's what counts.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i wouldnt sweat it, everyone knows who did the work and who's getting paid. buisness, just sometimes some need to give people the credit. always keep those who do your work happy or you'll get that asshole tax no one likes. :angry:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 13 2003, 01:59 PM
> *Sal has received some nasty phone calls*


 Lets take care of them :angry: :angry: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Lets give credit where credit is due. I think BLVD Magazine fucked up when they put in the Jagroo story, that ol' lady didn't do shit, she just farms out the cars. Sal paints she does not! 



Last edited by CaliLow at Mar 13 2003, 05:53 PM


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah gave credit to Benny Flores and thats about it. seriously going to have her come up in a magazine and say "i did this and that". thats pretty funny, especially to those who know whats up. my homie went there to do some work, he couldnt wait to get the hell out of there.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

The whole thing was just a joke to me...I recieved this nasty e-mails about this shit......lol........fucken joke! I'm waiting for the phone calls..............hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......or for THEM to come up to me on the SHOWS........someone's gonna get BITCH SLAPPED..........and it aint me!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Mar 13 2003, 06:19 PM
> *or for THEM to come up to me on the SHOWS........someone's gonna get BITCH SLAPPED..........and it aint me!*


 I got your back.  :guns: phone bangers :burn: :roflmao:


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

Shit talkers over the phone. How original, fuckin' degenerates!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Mar 13 2003, 07:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Mar 13 2003, 07:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Mar 13 2003, 06:19 PM
> *or for THEM to come up to me on the SHOWS........someone's gonna get BITCH SLAPPED..........and it aint me!*


I got your back.  :guns: phone bangers :burn: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Mar 13 2003, 07:19 PM
> *The whole thing was just a joke to me...I recieved this nasty e-mails about this shit......lol........fucken joke! I'm waiting for the phone calls..............hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......or for THEM to come up to me on the SHOWS........someone's gonna get BITCH SLAPPED..........and it aint me!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord_@Mar 14 2003, 12:02 AM
> *Shit talkers over the phone. How original, fuckin' degenerates!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

see you tomorrow SAL, have that Heinekin ready on tjat lil freezer..........i'll settle for MGD if there aint no heini........


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Mar 15 2003, 09:51 PM
> *see you tomorrow SAL, have that Heinekin ready on tjat lil freezer..........i'll settle for MGD if there aint no heini........*


 find a price for the 5.20s?


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Mar 16 2003, 01:51 AM
> *see you tomorrow SAL, have that Heinekin ready on tjat lil freezer..........i'll settle for MGD if there aint no heini........*


 Is my Impala done??? LOL

Tell Sal I'll be back in 6 weeks.........post some pics

Moe :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Mar 13 2003, 07:19 PM
> *The whole thing was just a joke to me...I recieved this nasty e-mails about this shit......lol........fucken joke! I'm waiting for the phone calls..............hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......or for THEM to come up to me on the SHOWS........someone's gonna get BITCH SLAPPED..........and it aint me!*


 WTF!!!!! handle up Roller!!!!!


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 14 2003, 03:53 AM
> *I give this guy props..........BAD ASS Painter!
> From ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, INDIVIDUALS, MAJESTICS, KLIQUE, UNLIMITED, SAN DIEGO C.C., AZTLAN, AND THE LIST GOES ON....HE PAINTS ALL THESE CARS....AWARD WINNING...THIS GUY IS THE SHIT!*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

...............


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Sal!!! 
Check your answering machine and go to the post office homie! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 19 2003, 01:58 PM
> *Sal please come paint my car im so sad that I can't even sleep at night. Please come paint my car I need to finish it so I can attract all the fine goats*


 :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Mar 19 2003, 07:16 PM
> *I want to be like JasonJ when i grow up!*


 :biggrin:


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Mar 11 2003, 01:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Manny, how is your car looking bro? Did you decide to go with the pink lace patterns down the side or not? :0


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 21 2003, 12:01 PM
> *Manny, how is your car looking bro? Did you decide to go with the pink lace patterns down the side or not? :0*


 lol................nah he ran out of that paint BRO . SAL said he used it all up on your car......... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 22 2003, 01:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 22 2003, 01:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Mar 21 2003, 12:01 PM
> *Manny, how is your car looking bro? Did you decide to go with the pink lace patterns down the side or not? :0*


lol................nah he ran out of that paint BRO . SAL said he used it all up on your car......... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Thats a lie cuz jasons cars never gonna get painted


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Mar 22 2003, 06:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Mar 22 2003, 06:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a lie cuz jasons cars never gonna get painted[/b][/quote]
Ahahaha.... no thanks Manny!

MrImpala.... what you dont know wont hurt you i guess... :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Mar 22 2003, 04:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Mar 22 2003, 04:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a lie cuz jasons cars never gonna get painted[/b][/quote]
Not if SAL can't find the PINK CANDY that JASON wants......oh JAS, do u want me to call ABEL for u for your mural?...What was it that u want again? OH yeah ROSES! You still want roses muraled on your hood? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Jason needs help he should have just sent the car here I mean most of the work has been done here or is going to be done here. I know the car will be bad ass when its done in 2006 :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Mar 22 2003, 09:08 PM
> *Jason needs help he should have just sent the car here I mean most of the work has been done here or is going to be done here. I know the car will be bad ass when its done in 2006 :biggrin:*


 Shit foolio.... your rag hasnt moved once since i took it up to the shop 2 months ago... at that rate, we can both bust out in 2006! :roflmao: Biotch!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 22 2003, 02:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 22 2003, 02:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if SAL can't find the PINK CANDY that JASON wants......oh JAS, do u want me to call ABEL for u for your mural?...What was it that u want again? OH yeah ROSES! You still want roses muraled on your hood? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Nah man, it was your idea first, im not gonna steal it from you! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hhahhahah yeah that cars on the back burner remember i got a 60 thats almost done so when thats done ill focus on that 64 i know you and James wont let me down


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Mr. Impala, Angelo said he was going over next week to do some work on your buddys car.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Probably the cutlass from my club


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Sal, how's my SS coming along? I cant get to the email very often....how about a heads up on progress :biggrin: 

Email me


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Sals "Wall of Fame" :biggrin: Just a FEW of the many cars that he has sprayed.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Mar 23 2003, 02:02 PM
> *Sal, how's my SS coming along? I cant get to the email very often....how about a heads up on progress :biggrin:
> 
> Email me*


 Nice ride. I'll have to have my buddy pinstripe it for you once Sal gets finished.


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Mar 24 2003, 06:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Mar 24 2003, 06:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Mar 23 2003, 02:02 PM
> *Sal, how's my SS coming along? I cant get to the email very often....how about a heads up on progress :biggrin:
> 
> Email me*


Nice ride. I'll have to have my buddy pinstripe it for you once Sal gets finished.[/b][/quote]
Post some before and after pics.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

YO!!!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

YO! :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Yao!!!!!! 



Last edited by Individuals BC at Apr 1 2003, 02:25 PM


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Can anybody post pics of my Impala in progress that is at Sal's? I'm stuck out here and I'm having "lowrider withdrawels" !!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Im going there this weekend...i'll do that 4 u....iknow how u feel...he's not answering his phone.......4 days now!


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Apr 1 2003, 10:58 AM
> *Im going there this weekend...i'll do that 4 u....iknow how u feel...he's not answering his phone.......4 days now!*


 Can u take pics of my bike too?????


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC+Apr 1 2003, 12:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Individuals BC @ Apr 1 2003, 12:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Apr 1 2003, 10:58 AM
> *Im going there this weekend...i'll do that 4 u....iknow how u feel...he's not answering his phone.......4 days now!*


Can u take pics of my bike too?????[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## B O L O (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Apr 2 2003, 12:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Apr 2 2003, 12:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
can you send the bike pics to me too :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Apr 1 2003, 10:58 AM
> *...he's not answering his phone.......4 days now!*


 :wave:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 4 2003, 09:22 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:      :0 :0


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 4 2003, 06:22 PM
> *:biggrin:*


  :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 4 2003, 07:22 PM
> *:biggrin:*


  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

that figures.......... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 14 2003, 03:53 AM
> *I give this guy props..........BAD ASS Painter!
> From ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, INDIVIDUALS, MAJESTICS, KLIQUE, UNLIMITED, SAN DIEGO C.C., AZTLAN, AND THE LIST GOES ON....HE PAINTS ALL THESE CARS....AWARD WINNING...THIS GUY IS THE SHIT!*












Sprayed by Sal


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord+Apr 5 2003, 12:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LatinLord @ Apr 5 2003, 12:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Jan 14 2003, 03:53 AM
> *I give this guy props..........BAD ASS Painter!
> From ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, INDIVIDUALS, MAJESTICS, KLIQUE, UNLIMITED, SAN DIEGO C.C., AZTLAN, AND THE LIST GOES ON....HE PAINTS ALL THESE CARS....AWARD WINNING...THIS GUY IS THE SHIT!*












Sprayed by Sal[/b][/quote]
What's up Sal, Rollin Malo is da BOMB look out for it to BLOW UP this year. you did a hell of a job can't nobody hold you or Rollin Malo!!!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Sal, I'm rotating out of here the end of the month.......let me know how the car is coming out........That's all I talk about here!!!!

Moe


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey JasonJ, post some pics of the frame Sal just painted for you.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

PEEK A BOO.. GUESS WHO........uffin: 

CAREFUL THE CAR DONT SLOWLY COME DOWN... uffin: 



Last edited by drasticbean at Apr 7 2003, 02:33 PM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Went to SD this weekend........it was my son's birthday....So i got too drunk and didn't get to see SAL. I heared he's finishing up my car.........FACT or FICTION?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Apr 8 2003, 05:21 AM
> *Went to SD this weekend........it was my son's birthday....So i got too drunk and didn't get to see SAL. I heared he's finishing up my car.........FACT or FICTION?*


 Sal was working on your car when I was there saturday. Told me to come by and see the finished car next Saturday. See ya there :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

What's up Sal and his crew. I see you're busy at work with da candy colors. Stay up player.


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Apr 8 2003, 05:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AWSOM69 @ Apr 8 2003, 05:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Apr 8 2003, 05:21 AM
> *Went to SD this weekend........it was my son's birthday....So i got too drunk and didn't get to see SAL. I heared he's finishing up my car.........FACT or FICTION?*


Sal was working on your car when I was there saturday. Told me to come by and see the finished car next Saturday. See ya there :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Did you see my 95 Impala SS?


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Apr 8 2003, 01:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Apr 8 2003, 01:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see my 95 Impala SS?[/b][/quote]
Did u see my bike?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Apr 8 2003, 01:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AWSOM69 @ Apr 8 2003, 01:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Apr 8 2003, 05:21 AM
> *Went to SD this weekend........it was my son's birthday....So i got too drunk and didn't get to see SAL. I heared he's finishing up my car.........FACT or FICTION?*


Sal was working on your car when I was there saturday. Told me to come by and see the finished car next Saturday. See ya there :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Apr 8 2003, 12:21 AM
> *Went to SD this weekend........it was my son's birthday....So i got too drunk and didn't get to see SAL. I heared he's finishing up my car.........FACT or FICTION?*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Looks good when I saw it. 
AIM is your friend....... Use it...LOL


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 7 2003, 05:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Who's that???


----------



## Shugga' Burr (Apr 7, 2003)

tight tight.... i dig the hell outta homboys green impala thats gettin' hooked up


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shugga' Burr_@Apr 11 2003, 07:46 PM
> *tight tight.... i dig the hell outta homboys green impala thats gettin' hooked up*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I want Sal to paint my 95 cadi but i want it done this year :angry:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC+Apr 8 2003, 11:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Individuals BC @ Apr 8 2003, 11:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did u see my bike?[/b][/quote]
Did you see my car, did you see my bike, did you see my Impala, FUCK, did you see my girlfriend there?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

LOL..................."HAVE U SEEN HER...............".........


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

"Ohh Yeah, tell me have you seen her"


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Apr 11 2003, 08:37 PM
> *Did you see my car, did you see my bike, did you see my Impala, FUCK, did you see my girlfriend there?*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Apr 11 2003, 09:42 PM
> *"Ohh Yeah, tell me have you seen her"*


 "Whhhhhhhhhyyyy oh whhhhhhhhhhhhhy , why she have to leave and.......go away?"


----------



## Shugga' Burr (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Apr 11 2003, 09:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Apr 11 2003, 09:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Shugga' Burr_@Apr 11 2003, 07:46 PM
> *tight tight.... i dig the hell outta homboys green impala thats gettin' hooked up*


[/b][/quote]


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shugga' Burr+Apr 12 2003, 11:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Shugga' Burr @ Apr 12 2003, 11:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...













[/b][/quote]
Yeah i'm feelin it too........... :tears:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Have you seen her?








I Want Her Back  :tears:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

thats a nice hat .... there sal..... 



Last edited by drasticbean at Apr 12 2003, 03:40 PM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0 LOL


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Apr 12 2003, 03:29 PM
> *Have you seen her?
> 
> 
> ...


 AND THE COUNT DOWN CONTINUES.................................. :biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 24 2003, 01:14 AM
> *Sals "Wall of Fame" :biggrin: Just a FEW of the many cars that he has sprayed.
> 
> 
> ...


 he knows how to get down


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Apr 15 2003, 04:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Apr 15 2003, 04:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Apr 12 2003, 03:29 PM
> *Have you seen her?
> 
> 
> ...


AND THE COUNT DOWN CONTINUES.................................. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Really diggin' the patterns and color.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord+Apr 15 2003, 12:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LatinLord @ Apr 15 2003, 12:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really diggin' the patterns and color.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
THANKS! It'll be back out soon, very soon!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Have you seen my Impala???? I miss her....Have you seen her??


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Apr 13 2003, 09:29 AM
> *Have you seen her?
> 
> 
> ...


 Post some pics of that Roller ride.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Toro (Sep 18, 2002)

fuck, I'm going to have to have Sal paint my Intrepid a straight candy apple red.....just straight paint, no graphics......fuck.....I should have had him paint my other car a few years ago when he said he would.....way back in the mid 90's after he did the green honda from UOS in oregon I believe.......never to late, huh???? 



Last edited by El Toro at Apr 16 2003, 11:56 AM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

11 days and counting til I can take my car :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Mr Impala dont know nothing 'bout no CANDY!
:biggrin: 
Leave that to the big boys.
:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Jason you dont know nothing about finishing a car either :biggrin: 
But we can both learn you finish your 64 and Ill paint my cadi candy :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

UH OH!

Better get Maaco!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Uh oh better get a Loan


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

All my shit is PAID IN FULL homie.... 

*cough* more than i can *cough* say for you *cough*....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Hmm so whats up what kinda wheels you got for your 64 how about that interior? Umm setup??? how about that motor?? HMMMMM. My shit is all taken care of dawg I don't own anyone anything remember that


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Which one?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

HHHA the ragtop dawg. The HT is a loooooong ways away well come to think of it they are both a loooooooong ways away :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

They are a hell of alot further along than the one i sold to you!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Thats very very true good thing i have a few others to keep me busy :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yea, good thing you got friends out here to look out for you.... What would you do without me? 
You would probably be rollin on dubz or something.... jeez!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah and you'd get your chrome with Trudawg hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah :twak:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Apr 16 2003, 06:44 PM
> *Yeah and you'd get your chrome with Trudawg hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah :twak:*


 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Send me your bolts *** I'll forward them to Trudawg 4 you


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Apr 16 2003, 03:47 PM
> *Send me your bolts *** I'll forward them to Trudawg 4 you*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn, you must really hate me!
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Naw man you know I wouldnt do you wrong i know u like your gas tank.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yea, and i know you like your LeCabriolet rag caddy and 64 Impala rag.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I dunno about the 64 I have never seen it but Im hoping its cool the cadi was nice but its gone now.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

You can thank me later son.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I already did think you for the pop rivets it had hahahhahah


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Apr 16 2003, 07:11 PM
> *I already did think you for the pop rivets it had hahahhahah*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Thats how you build 'em out there aint it???
:biggrin:


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

Hahah they are both about the same right now. If you two bitches dont quit bickering back and forth I can arrange for both of them to disappear. Ive been trying to clean up around the shop anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

UMMM How about NO


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

James, how about you walk over and kick Elmo in the ass one good time for me, dont say shit, just walk over and kick him in the ass and then just walk away....


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

Hahah easy for you to say because youll be 80 miles away when he starts swinging. Handle your business Jason


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Well, yea... plus you would probably have to walk next door to kick him in the ass.... since he's NEVER in the shop working and he is always hanging out next door comparing penises!!!


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 17 2003, 05:21 PM
> *Well, yea... plus you would probably have to walk next door to kick him in the ass.... since he's NEVER in the shop working and he is always hanging out next door comparing penises!!!*


 I dont know what they do over there but if thats what theyre doing hurry up with the fire extinguisher well set the building on fire and when they run out lowridingmike can hit them with the whifflebat


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

its true!! i caught him and dusty in the act!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 17 2003, 06:30 PM
> *its true!! i caught him and dusty in the act!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Apr 15 2003, 04:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Apr 15 2003, 04:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Apr 12 2003, 03:29 PM
> *Have you seen her?
> 
> 
> ...


AND THE COUNT DOWN CONTINUES.................................. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Sal hurry up with his ride.... It looks like a Rollerz Only ride.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 17 2003, 08:30 PM
> *its true!! i caught him and dusty in the act!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, its a little hard to believe that guy with the monster cock hangin out of his pants is responsible for building the engine on my hardtop.... geez, what have i gotten myself into??? :uh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

A few new pics of Sals work on my car...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...3179bc56ff8e31d


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

*** I AM JUST GETTING STARTED INO THE WORLD OF CUSTOM AUTOMOTIVE PAINTING ....... I KNOW IT WILL TAKE MANY YEARS TO BECOME A GREAT PAINTER BUT , HOW MANY OF THESE GUYS ARE WILLING TO TEACH ANOTHER ON THE TYPE OF ART FORM????I KNOW IN MY OWN CULTURE ( NATIVE AMERICAN ) - OUR ELDERS WONT EVEN TEACH US THE LANGUAGE OR THE WISDOM THEY KNOW... WHY ??? BECAUSE THEY FEEL THAT ALOT OF US DONT DESERVE TO KNOW .......... THAT REALLY HURTS !!! I FEEL THAT THIS IS TRUE WITH CUSTOM PAINTERS ......MOST KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY .. BUT WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THAT PERSON FAILS HIS TEACHINGS??? ALL THAT KNOWLEDGE GOES DOWN THE DRAIN ................... I WANT TO BE & I WILL BE , A WORDWIDE RENOWN AUTOMOTIVE ARTIST ....... DO YOU THINK THAT THIS GUY WOULD GIVE ME THE TIME OF DAY , IF I DIDNT KNOW AS MUCH AS THE BETTER HALF OF CUSTOM PAINTERS ???? I WANT TO LEARN AS MUCH AS I CAN & I LIKE HIS WORK ....... WHAT WILL IT TAKE FOR ME TO LEARN TECHNIQUES LIKE HIS ??????????? I SHOULD MADE THIS A TOPIC !!!!!!!!!!!! BOB-T


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Apr 19 2003, 09:46 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Frame off

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CreativeDevelopment (Feb 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

THIS IS A MASTER PIECE OF ART.... THE MAN DONT STOP... HE KEEPS COMING OUT WITH BEAUTIFUL WORKS OF ART...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Seems like i waited forever for Sal to paint this frame....

But it was worth the wait! :biggrin: 

I just buffed it out tonight, you should see it nowwww!


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 19 2003, 12:50 PM
> *THIS IS A MASTER PIECE OF ART.... THE MAN DONT STOP... HE KEEPS COMING OUT WITH BEAUTIFUL WORKS OF ART...
> 
> 
> ...


 He's the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

where in san diego is his shop located?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Jamacha Rd. in Spring Valley


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

That frame looks great - I cant wait to see what my Impala will look like when it's done..............BTW, anybody seen her???


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Feb 12 2003, 03:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Frame is looking good Jason. Those patterns are a Sal and Benny Flores trademark.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 19 2003, 11:09 AM
> *WHAT WILL IT TAKE FOR ME TO LEARN TECHNIQUES LIKE HIS ?*


 he likes teaching people. give sal a call.


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Apr 20 2003, 03:48 PM
> *That frame looks great - I cant wait to see what my Impala will look like when it's done..............BTW, anybody seen her???*


I see you have asked about "her" a few times... hopefully someone can you enlighten you with some info... Is it the 1995 Impala your getting painted? 



Last edited by On Fire at Apr 21 2003, 09:33 PM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Apr 21 2003, 02:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Apr 21 2003, 02:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 19 2003, 11:09 AM
> *WHAT WILL IT TAKE FOR ME TO LEARN TECHNIQUES LIKE HIS ?*


he likes teaching people. give sal a call. [/b][/quote]
Nah, he cant teach STREET SWEEPAZ anything... STREET SWEEPAZ already knows it all, he is the KING OF CANDY according to his posts in the Paint and Body forum... you cant tell him shit.

:roflmao:


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

Whatever he paints, it's going to be off the hook!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by On Fire+Apr 21 2003, 05:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (On Fire @ Apr 21 2003, 05:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Apr 20 2003, 03:48 PM
> *That frame looks great - I cant wait to see what my Impala will look like when it's done..............BTW, anybody seen her???*


I see you have asked about "her" a few times... hopefully someone can you enlighten you with some info... Is it the 1995 Impala your getting painted?[/b][/quote]
Yeah, my 95 Impala.......Gettin' the Sal Manzano touch! :biggrin:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



Last edited by EastSideXIII at Apr 25 2003, 12:11 AM


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

When is he coming to Dallas???


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Apr 22 2003, 05:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Apr 22 2003, 05:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my 95 Impala.......Gettin' the Sal Manzano touch! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Any word on it?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

..........


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord_@Apr 22 2003, 06:47 AM
> *Whatever he paints, it's going to be off the hook!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

WHAT'S FUCKIN UP SAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HOLLA BACK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 21 2003, 03:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Apr 21 2003, 03:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, he cant teach STREET SWEEPAZ anything... STREET SWEEPAZ already knows it all, he is the KING OF CANDY according to his posts in the Paint and Body forum... you cant tell him shit.

:roflmao:[/b][/quote]
I SEE SOMEONE IN HERE IS REAL HAPPY.......... :tears:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Ouch......

Did Sal hook it up?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@May 3 2003, 03:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i have a new trunk........and yes sal fixed the body work.............all he needs to do now is to paint it


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@May 3 2003, 03:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Is that you car LA Rollerz?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game+May 3 2003, 10:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8Game @ May 3 2003, 10:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@May 3 2003, 03:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 

Is that you car LA Rollerz?[/b][/quote]
yeah


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm sure Sal did his thing...


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Sal's work.


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm coming you way Sal.......................

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

HIT EM UP BRO......SAN DIEGO SHOULD BE PROUD TO HAVE A PAINTER WITH SUCH TALENT.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

How's that car???


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Am I gonna have the shirts done before the car is finished? :uh:


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

Very nice... dayummmmmmmmmmm!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

....


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@May 8 2003, 10:27 PM
> *Am I gonna have the shirts done before the car is finished? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont think anybody would have a problem with painting that ass!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

you're right i was having fun with her every curve when i was airbrushing it...LOVE THEM THICK LIKE THAT!

Aye STUNNA I KNOW A HYNA THAT LIVES IN IB (IMPERIAL BEACH) THAT LOOKS LIKE HER...SHE GOES TO A FEW SD SHOWS.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+May 9 2003, 05:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ May 9 2003, 05:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@May 8 2003, 10:27 PM
> *Am I gonna have the shirts done before the car is finished?  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think anybody would have a problem with painting that ass![/b][/quote]
PEARL WHITE :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@May 9 2003, 04:11 PM
> *Aye STUNNA I KNOW A HYNA THAT LIVES IN IB (IMPERIAL BEACH) THAT LOOKS LIKE HER...SHE GOES TO A FEW SD SHOWS.*


 What are you waiting for? j/p I know you're married haha :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 9 2003, 04:12 PM
> *PEARL WHITE :biggrin:*


 :0


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

I'M NOT FEELIN RACER CARS BUT THIS CAR THAT SAL PAINTED IS HALLA SWEET.. TO SEE MOR CLICK ON THIS LINK..http://www.importtuner.com/features/0306it...an240sx01_z.jpg


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@May 10 2003, 10:24 AM
> *I'M NOT FEELIN RACER CARS BUT THIS CAR THAT SAL PAINTED IS HALLA SWEET.. TO SEE MOR CLICK ON THIS LINK..http://www.importtuner.com/features/0306it...an240sx01_z.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


 To set the new look off completely, Zoll commissioned Sal's Customs in Spring Valley, Calif., to apply a shroud of custom paint. Looking through Sal's catalog of colors, Zoll sold himself on a three-stage translucent paint called Candy Brandywine. Sal then duplicated the shade of red using PPG colors he ordered himself, customized slightly with the addition of some special pearls and a dash of metal flake. Then he applied a bright pink base coat to the car's panels, over which he laid the candy paint and layers of clearcoat. The overall effect is a red that exudes a surreal inner glow and changes shades ever so slightly according to the amount of light that hits it. In a fit of genius, Sal also applied a thin coat of Candy to the carbon hood; since the paint is translucent and not opaque, it still allows the fiber patterns to show through while imparting a reddish tint to the weave.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

SAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

I put it up SAL, here's the link..
http://salmanzanocustoms.com/featuredcar4.htm


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by On Fire+Apr 21 2003, 12:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (On Fire @ Apr 21 2003, 12:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Apr 20 2003, 03:48 PM
> *That frame looks great - I cant wait to see what my Impala will look like when it's done..............BTW, anybody seen her???*


I see you have asked about "her" a few times... hopefully someone can you enlighten you with some info... Is it the 1995 Impala your getting painted?[/b][/quote]
any pics yet?


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bncrzy+May 13 2003, 03:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bncrzy @ May 13 2003, 03:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any pics yet?[/b][/quote]
Not yet......SDSTUNNA........You gonna' make it? If so take some pics for me

Moe :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

SAL PLEASE CALL ME ASAP...ANYTIME, EVEN AT 3 AM...WE NEED TO TALK. FYI PHOTO SHOOT FOR LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR MAY 25TH.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 13 2003, 05:33 PM
> *ive never met him but he painted a couple of my homies cars and i must say good job.*


 i met him a few weeks ago he was at the san deigo cc picnic he is really nice awsome69 introduced us...


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Sal, call me!!! I been trying to call you for a week!!! Hit me up anytime


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

So exactly do you get a hold of this guy?


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

he gets a hold of you......nice talking to you Sal.......Cant wait to get my Impala!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Sal O Sal where o where is Sal haven't seen him online in a week


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@May 13 2003, 10:59 PM
> *SAL PLEASE CALL ME ASAP...ANYTIME, EVEN AT 3 AM...WE NEED TO TALK. FYI PHOTO SHOOT FOR LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR MAY 25TH.*


 How many cars are in the photoshoot???


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks for calling me SAL, now I can sleep well.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Is your ride ready???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

this is totally off subject but is rob vanderslice still around and does he still do some of rollerz work


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

I have heard of him and I believe he still does. Most of his work is done over in the West Coast and MidWest. Just a few over in our area.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Somebody's car is done...... :0


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

WHO???!!!!!?????


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

SAL KEEP On Jaminn HOMIE!!! Im going to be hitting you up soon homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 19 2003, 05:09 PM
> *Somebody's car is done...... :0*


 don't make me blush.....can someone please take a pic of my car.......AWESOME 69 Are you there?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

THAAANKS SAL! VERY MUCH, I HAVEN'T SEEN MY CAR YET BUT I ALREADY KNOW THAT YOU GOT DOWN. THIS IS THE 3RD TIME YOU PAINTED MY CAR AND I APPRECIATE YOUR BEING PATIENT AND SUPPORT.

NEXT IS MY EXPEDITION, RIGHT?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

NOPE Sal has a few other cars to get done so I HEAR


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game+May 14 2003, 11:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8Game @ May 14 2003, 11:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@May 13 2003, 10:59 PM
> *SAL PLEASE CALL ME ASAP...ANYTIME, EVEN AT 3 AM...WE NEED TO TALK. FYI PHOTO SHOOT FOR LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR MAY 25TH.*


How many cars are in the photoshoot???[/b][/quote]
Not sure if any D-TOWn is coming are they? would be nice


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

There's a few that might show...


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@May 19 2003, 06:28 PM
> *THAAANKS SAL! VERY MUCH, I HAVEN'T SEEN MY CAR YET BUT I ALREADY KNOW THAT YOU GOT DOWN. THIS IS THE 3RD TIME YOU PAINTED MY CAR AND I APPRECIATE YOUR BEING PATIENT AND SUPPORT.
> 
> NEXT IS MY EXPEDITION, RIGHT?*


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Keep up the good work Sal. :thumbsup:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

...


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

I had to post it SAL, I'm sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Damn man ida takin the wheels offffff. OVERSPRAY is gonna kill em. Looks bad man blingin like a mofo


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jun 1 2003, 01:46 PM
> *Damn man ida takin the wheels offffff. OVERSPRAY is gonna kill em. Looks bad man blingin like a mofo*


 it's covered with wd-40 and 10 layers of overspray of candy, base and clear....hmmmmmm....pretty dead i'd say, need some new ones :uh:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@May 19 2003, 06:28 PM
> *THAAANKS SAL! VERY MUCH, I HAVEN'T SEEN MY CAR YET BUT I ALREADY KNOW THAT YOU GOT DOWN. THIS IS THE 3RD TIME YOU PAINTED MY CAR AND I APPRECIATE YOUR BEING PATIENT AND SUPPORT.
> 
> NEXT IS MY EXPEDITION, RIGHT?*


 The car looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I hope to post some pics of my Impala sometime this month......I know his work is worth the wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jun 1 2003, 09:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jun 1 2003, 09:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jun 1 2003, 01:46 PM
> *Damn man ida takin the wheels offffff. OVERSPRAY is gonna kill em. Looks bad man blingin like a mofo*


it's covered with wd-40 and 10 layers of overspray of candy, base and clear....hmmmmmm....pretty dead i'd say, need some new ones :uh:[/b][/quote]
Manny, I got those LA Wire all gold 60-Spoke bolt-on's that you wanted. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Everyone just has 2 be patient!!!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Jun 5 2003, 03:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Jun 5 2003, 03:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manny, I got those LA Wire all gold 60-Spoke bolt-on's that you wanted. :biggrin: :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
13 inches right? The ones that came off your expedition? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aww I'm still droolin of JasonJ's frame that he did... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aww that green 63 is awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jun 6 2003, 11:25 AM
> **


 You have problems.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Jun 6 2003, 12:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Jun 6 2003, 12:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jun 6 2003, 11:25 AM
> **


You have problems.[/b][/quote]
:twak:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

sal will paint my lac candy purple


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pobi_@Jun 6 2003, 12:29 PM
> *sal will paint my lac candy purple*


 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Last edited by drasticbean at Jun 8 2003, 12:50 AM


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess (Jan 31, 2003)

Sal, what's up with my panels????? Call me...Bailey


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 8 2003, 12:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That doesn't look like my green Trey SAL! WTF! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

That pic looks real old


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jun 8 2003, 12:46 PM
> *That pic looks real old*


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingBROham_@Jun 8 2003, 07:15 AM
> *Sal, what's up with my panels????? Call me...Bailey*


 I bought them for my caprice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@May 29 2003, 02:50 AM
> *I had to post it SAL, I'm sorry, couldn't help it.
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT UP BIGG DOGG!! MANNY THATS LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64+Jun 8 2003, 10:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Mr.Outstanding64 @ Jun 8 2003, 10:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@May 29 2003, 02:50 AM
> *I had to post it SAL, I'm sorry, couldn't help it.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BIGG DOGG!! MANNY THATS LOOKING GOOD!!![/b][/quote]
sup chuck...how's the 4 coming along


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

the 64 is coming but not as fast as i would like it to be!! i gutted most of it though......and ive been ordering partz like crazy and figuring out what parts are going to the plater!!.........but some day ill get mine all most as good as yourz! Is your car ready yet? and are you going to show it june 22?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 8 2003, 08:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a mercedes or a 300m aint it?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Jun 9 2003, 02:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Jun 9 2003, 02:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@Jun 8 2003, 08:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a mercedes or a 300m aint it?[/b][/quote]
mercedes


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Sal, give me a call....I need to schedule time off at work so I can pick up my SS......

Thanks, 

Moe


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jun 10 2003, 09:25 AM
> *Sal, give me a call....I need to schedule time off at work so I can pick up my SS......
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


 any pics ?


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Not yet, he says it should be ready at the end of this month.....keeping my fingers crossed :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :guns:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jun 10 2003, 04:47 PM
> *:twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :guns: *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jun 10 2003, 04:46 PM
> *Not yet, he says it should be ready at the end of this month.....keeping my fingers crossed :thumbsup:*


 i bet the next couple of weeks are going to feel like months!!


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jun 8 2003, 10:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jun 8 2003, 10:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup chuck...how's the 4 coming along[/b][/quote]
thats lookin so purdyyyyyyyy


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latinluv+Jun 11 2003, 12:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Latinluv @ Jun 11 2003, 12:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats lookin so purdyyyyyyyy[/b][/quote]
Thanks, let me know when you are available so I can take you for a cruise.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Yo Manny what's up Roller!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Jun 11 2003, 11:21 PM
> *Yo Manny what's up Roller!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uce Big Body (Jun 9, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:   Lookin' good Manny!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Uce Big Body_@Jun 16 2003, 04:35 PM
> *:cheesy: :cheesy:   Lookin' good Manny!!!*


 thanks ARNEL, not as good as you! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

LEEEEEMONNNNNNNNNNN!
:cheesy:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 16 2003, 07:02 PM
> *LEEEEEMONNNNNNNNNNN!
> :cheesy:*


 :uh:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Sal....call me


----------



## Uce Big Body (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jun 16 2003, 05:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jun 16 2003, 05:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Uce Big Body_@Jun 16 2003, 04:35 PM
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:     Lookin' good Manny!!!*


thanks ARNEL, not as good as you! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
You killed them in **** back in the day with the Trey....I know you're doing big thangs in LA....now that big 3-wheel is showing all the bling bling chrome....!!!! Breakin' Necks, pare... :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Uce Big Body+Jun 17 2003, 08:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Uce Big Body @ Jun 17 2003, 08:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You killed them in **** back in the day with the Trey....I know you're doing big thangs in LA....now that big 3-wheel is showing all the bling bling chrome....!!!! Breakin' Necks, pare... :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0  [/b][/quote]
Yeah, i remember back in the days...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jun 17 2003, 04:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jun 17 2003, 04:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i remember back in the days...







[/b][/quote]
:0 
Bustin' out the old school pics on us....


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

What else you have??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

I came across this one..... way before my time with RO














Last edited by Str8Game at Jun 18 2003, 12:05 AM


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey what happened to that Green 63 from Usos San Diego, I havent seen it or the guy who owned it!!








Is he L.A Rollerz now or what!! 



Last edited by 93-96BIGBODY at Jun 18 2003, 12:12 AM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Jun 18 2003, 01:10 AM
> *Hey what happened to that Green 63 from Usos San Diego, I havent seen it or the guy who owned it!!
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL...YES! Hello Nice to meet you!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

LOL


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jun 18 2003, 01:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jun 18 2003, 01:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--93-96BIGBODY_@Jun 18 2003, 01:10 AM
> *Hey what happened to that Green 63 from Usos San Diego, I havent seen it or the guy who owned it!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...YES! Hello Nice to meet you![/b][/quote]
LOOKIN GOOD UCE


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Manny reprezentin' Rollerz Only


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Jun 18 2003, 01:10 AM
> *Hey what happened to that Green 63 from Usos San Diego, I havent seen it or the guy who owned it!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I spent all day with Sal yesterday....took lots of pics....Met some members of San Diego Car Club - Ray, June, Puppet, Kevin - all cool guys......I'll post pics later this week. I have to pick up some parts in LA and then heading back down to see Sal.......My Impala is getting closer to being done. I'm hoping to show it at the LRM San Diego show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jun 26 2003, 01:00 PM
> *I spent all day with Sal yesterday....took lots of pics....Met some members of San Diego Car Club - Ray, June, Puppet, Kevin - all cool guys......I'll post pics later this week. I have to pick up some parts in LA and then heading back down to see Sal.......My Impala is getting closer to being done. I'm hoping to show it at the LRM San Diego show. :thumbsup:*


 Did u take any pics of my bike??


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

No, but I did see it........I may have caught in a pic or two..I will post pics on Sunday....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Hmmmm I called today and he said he was "working hard on Moe's impala" Did you see my cadillac there???


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I saw a cadillac under a cover - does it have 3x gold 13's on it? If it does I took a picture of it ( with the car cover on it, but you see the rim) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Naw 95 Big Body Blue probably where your 95 was when i dropped my car off


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I didnt see it......but then again, people were showing up all day and said that they never saw my car until now.... :dunno:

Sal is a talented painter. His ability to lay paint is legendary in San Diego - actually worldwide! 



Last edited by IMPALAMOE at Jun 27 2003, 05:34 AM


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jun 26 2003, 10:00 AM
> *I'm hoping to show it at the LRM San Diego show. :thumbsup:*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jun 18 2003, 12:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jun 18 2003, 12:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--93-96BIGBODY_@Jun 18 2003, 01:10 AM
> *Hey what happened to that Green 63 from Usos San Diego, I havent seen it or the guy who owned it!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...YES! Hello Nice to meet you![/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jun 27 2003, 02:45 AM
> *No, but I did see it........I may have caught in a pic or two..I will post pics on Sunday....*


 Hows it looking? Altough i do have faith in sal!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

It looks real good! - I think he's about ready to spray it......


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Pics???


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Jun 29 2003, 06:19 PM
> *Pics???*


 this guy look familiar?


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)




----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Some of Sals work 
This 'firme' 63 belongs to Ray from San Diego CC


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)




----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)




----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

One of Sal's "other projects",,,,,,,,,can you guess what it is?


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Sal looks a little overworked in those pics..... i think its time for a trip to TJ!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

No not til I get my cadi back


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jun 29 2003, 09:28 PM
> *No not til I get my cadi back*


 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

that mini vw is crazy lol.........
that 63 is beautiful, those have to be the first good pictures of this car I have seen, wich makes me say that the LRM photo shoot did it absolutly no justice! 



Last edited by Dylante63 at Jun 29 2003, 10:48 PM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Yo Roller what's up!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Im going up there Thursday on the way to Rosarito ill get pics Manny


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Jun 30 2003, 11:47 PM
> *Yo Roller what's up!!!*


 nada...been busy bigg dogg.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 1 2003, 12:19 AM
> *Im going up there Thursday on the way to Rosarito ill get pics Manny*


 Pics of what?
























oh My car?!!!.............................I forgot I still had a car.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Im hoping mine will be taken apart at least 



Last edited by mr impala at Jul 1 2003, 06:12 PM


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jul 1 2003, 03:29 AM
> *I forgot I still had a car.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Sal was ready to finish this 63 this past weekend


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 1 2003, 02:19 AM
> *Im going up there Thursday on the way to Rosarito ill get pics Manny*


 Can u get pics of my bike?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jul 1 2003, 08:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 He was ready to finish it since LAST YEAR!!!!!!!

Waiting is a bitch! I love his work tho, addicting! Oh well, hopefully ready for the SD show....


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jul 1 2003, 08:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HA HA HA...look at my under carriage it aint chrome no more it's BLACK! I think amma paint over the chrome...black looks good like that!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

His work is unique. I'm hoping to have my Impala ready for SD - I just found out today that I'm going back to the Middle East for 4 months!! This will be my only show for 2003!!!!

Sorry, I checked for pics of your bike but didnt have any. I did see the feame and it was ready for paint.

LA Rollerz 63' is real nice........just dusty in the night-time pics. If you guys make it to his shop keep us posted on progress on our cars.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

what up manny!! whats up wit the trey man??


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Jul 1 2003, 10:54 PM
> *what up manny!! whats up wit the trey man??*


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 2 2003, 01:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 2 2003, 01:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Mr.Outstanding64_@Jul 1 2003, 10:54 PM
> *what up manny!! whats up wit the trey man??*


[/b][/quote]
ihope both our rides are ready for SD!! :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Jul 2 2003, 10:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Jul 2 2003, 10:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ihope both our rides are ready for SD!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
yeah..............


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Hope all 3 of our cars are done :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 2 2003, 10:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 2 2003, 10:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah..............[/b][/quote]
Put it down for the RO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 13 2003, 09:53 AM
> *I give this guy props..........BAD ASS Painter!
> From ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, INDIVIDUALS, MAJESTICS, KLIQUE, UNLIMITED, SAN DIEGO C.C., AZTLAN, AND THE LIST GOES ON....HE PAINTS ALL THESE CARS....AWARD WINNING...THIS GUY IS THE SHIT!*


 He's the best on the West Coast

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 2 2003, 09:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 2 2003, 09:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Mr.Outstanding64_@Jul 1 2003, 10:54 PM
> *what up manny!! whats up wit the trey man??*


[/b][/quote]




























It's right here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

no here it is


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Right next to mine


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

one more


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Dammn I wish i lived next door!!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Did you see my SS? I really hope to have it at the end of the month for the LRM SD show. Sal will be working overtime to get our cars ready!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I saw it. It was parked on top. He said someone was coming to take your rear end off or something


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 6 2003, 04:19 PM
> *I saw it. It was parked on top. He said someone was coming to take your rear end off or something*


 getting it chromed......it's the last part that had to be chromed underneath. :biggrin:


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game+Jul 4 2003, 03:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8Game @ Jul 4 2003, 03:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...































It's right here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
oh god i feel faint...


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 6 2003, 11:17 AM
> *no here it is
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Sorry some of my cadi parts were on it just needed to set em down to take a pic. Its looking good though


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 6 2003, 11:17 AM
> *no here it is
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks ready for the candy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

oops, double post 



Last edited by JasonJ at Jul 7 2003, 07:32 PM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 7 2003, 09:53 AM
> *Sorry some of my cadi parts were on it just needed to set em down to take a pic. Its looking good though*


 Haha, you clown! That wasnt right, especially considering the fragile emotional state he is in when it comes to getting his car done!
Manny ---> :twak: <--- You

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I didn't put them on there Sal did. I just thought id take the blame so manny only beats me up and doesnt KILL Sal


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 7 2003, 07:32 PM
> *I didn't put them on there Sal did. I just thought id take the blame so manny only beats me up and doesnt KILL Sal*


 LMAO, good... or at least be like my friend who sent Sal the euro caddy panels.....wait until he cuts and buffs my car out before he kills him.... :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I was in a hurry or I would have looked for the moldings


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 7 2003, 07:44 PM
> *I was in a hurry or I would have looked for the moldings*


 I hear that there is a reward out for either the moldings or sals famous dark blue shirt.....


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess (Jan 31, 2003)

LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 7 2003, 05:32 PM
> *I didn't put them on there Sal did. I just thought id take the blame so manny only beats me up and doesnt KILL Sal*


 A dead man can't paint, so amma have to wait for him to finish my car.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Mine too!!!!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Wait, dont kill Sal...where will his blue shirt live?
:biggrin: 

Oh yeah, let him finish my Impala too!!!!


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

Where's the TREY Manny?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord_@Jul 8 2003, 07:39 PM
> *Where's the TREY Manny?*


 Still at SAL'S IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

The trey is just chillin catching some SD sun :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 9 2003, 03:35 PM
> *The trey is just chillin catching some SD sun :biggrin:*


 Thanks to you SAL's gonna take longer cuz of the dent that made on the hood when you put your shit on top of my car.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 9 2003, 08:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 9 2003, 08:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jul 9 2003, 03:35 PM
> *The trey is just chillin catching some SD sun  :biggrin:*


Thanks to you SAL's gonna take longer cuz of the dent that made on the hood when you put your shit on top of my car.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jul 9 2003, 08:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jul 9 2003, 08:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
I bought 63 cans of green spray paint, amma go to SD to paint my car this weekend....i think I still have a lil bit of graffitti skills left :angry:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 9 2003, 08:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 9 2003, 08:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought 63 cans of green spray paint, amma go to SD to paint my car this weekend....i think I still have a lil bit of graffitti skills left :angry:[/b][/quote]
I heard you went over to Sal's shop and took it out on mr impala's car 








:twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jul 9 2003, 08:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jul 9 2003, 08:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard you went over to Sal's shop and took it out on mr impala's car 








:twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

At least something got painted hahahahaha


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 10 2003, 01:44 AM
> *At least something got painted hahahahaha*


 true!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 9 2003, 09:44 PM
> *At least something got painted hahahahaha*


 You can have your shit back!!!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

With fear of being jumped on I've gotta ask.

This post was started in Jan, 6 months ago and all these cars were there and they're still not out??? Is Sal okay? He's not sick or hurt is he?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 10 2003, 01:52 PM
> *With fear of being jumped on I've gotta ask.
> 
> This post was started in Jan, 6 months ago and all these cars were there and they're still not out??? Is Sal okay? He's not sick or hurt is he? *


 Actually, he told me yesterday that he hurt his back...


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 10 2003, 01:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 10 2003, 01:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jul 9 2003, 09:44 PM
> *At least something got painted hahahahaha*


You can have your shit back!!!!







[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 10 2003, 01:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 10 2003, 01:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BUD_@Jul 10 2003, 01:52 PM
> *With fear of being jumped on I've gotta ask.
> 
> This post was started in Jan, 6 months ago and all these cars were there and they're still not out??? Is Sal okay? He's not sick or hurt is he?  *


Actually, he told me yesterday that he hurt his back... [/b][/quote]
:tears: :tears: :tears: I hope hes ok!

































He has to paint my shit next year :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uce Big Body (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jul 10 2003, 12:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jul 10 2003, 12:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: :tears: :tears: I hope hes ok!

































He has to paint my shit next year :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 Get in line Stunna and be patient...just like any investment, you will realize your return on investment with time...


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 10 2003, 01:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 10 2003, 01:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jul 9 2003, 09:44 PM
> *At least something got painted hahahahaha*


You can have your shit back!!!!







[/b][/quote]
WTF! I thought MR IMPALA do not like RO. What's the plaque doing on his ride...


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Uce Big Body_@Jul 10 2003, 02:07 PM
> *:0 :0 Get in line Stunna and be patient...just like any investment, you will realize your return on investment with time...*


    im still far away from that though but nobody will spray my car but sal or im blastin :guns: :guns: :ugh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jul 10 2003, 02:11 PM
> *WTF! I thought MR IMPALA do not like RO. What's the plaque doing on his ride...
> *


 Did Mr Impala leave High Class? :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: j/p :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 10 2003, 03:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 10 2003, 03:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jul 9 2003, 09:44 PM
> *At least something got painted hahahahaha*


You can have your shit back!!!!







[/b][/quote]
HAHAHA!
Good one!
:biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 10 2003, 02:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 10 2003, 02:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!
Good one!
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Just talked to SAL.....he's alright...finishing up the TRAY.... :biggrin: Can someone in SD please go to his shop with a digi cam and post some pic...


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 10 2003, 05:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 10 2003, 05:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just talked to SAL.....he's alright...finishing up the TRAY.... :biggrin: Can someone in SD please go to his shop with a digi cam and post some pic...[/b][/quote]
Where's the "Stunna Signal" at??? :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 10 2003, 03:18 PM
> *Where's the "Stunna Signal" at??? :roflmao:*












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Thats Stunna sanding down the trunk.
The hat needs to go Stunna


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Thats a hell of a photoshop. Just to clear it up though I didnt set that stuff there. I mnot gonna name any nasalmes but you can figure it out. If sd stunna would step up id sell him the car


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Jul 11 2003, 12:59 AM
> *Thats Stunna sanding down the trunk.
> The hat needs to go Stunna*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Jul 11 2003, 01:29 AM
> *:angry:*


 :twak: :dunno: :tears: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :burn: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Jul 11 2003, 01:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Jul 11 2003, 01:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CaliLow_@Jul 11 2003, 12:59 AM
> *Thats Stunna sanding down the trunk.
> The hat needs to go Stunna*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
you think you can clean my car stunna?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Youll be cleanin mine in a few months :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jul 11 2003, 05:42 AM
> **


 We all gonna hook up in SD-------at the show or at Sal's shop or both? Hopefullywith our cars. I leave the 1st week in August to el Grande sandbox - this time for 6 months!!! So I really hope my ride is ready-I'll buy the beer!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Hook up and have a lynching party


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jul 11 2003, 01:53 AM
> *:uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classifiedsgv (Jul 11, 2003)

damn those are sum fuccin clean paint jobz and nice picz how much does he charge usally


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

depends ---- :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

I'll see you tomorrow SAL....................... :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jul 16 2003, 03:19 AM
> *I'll see you tomorrow SAL....................... :biggrin:*


 my ride and Mr Impala's next Sal!!! Post some pics Manny!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

No Manny,,,, hes gonna throw junk on my car now. I SWEAR SAL put my parts on your hood im innocent


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 16 2003, 03:28 AM
> *No Manny,,,, hes gonna throw junk on my car now. I SWEAR SAL put my parts on your hood im innocent*


 UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY! I saw the same parts on my Impala! :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I took somne of your motor pieces that fit right on my cadi!!!!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 16 2003, 03:41 AM
> *I took somne of your motor pieces that fit right on my cadi!!!!*


 I took your LAC out cruising in TJ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Did it feel faster with all your parts on the motor


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

It looked good until Stunna spray painted with "Rollerz" in green!!! :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Well im sure it wasnt the candy yet thats not til next year at this rate


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Jul 11 2003, 10:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Jul 11 2003, 10:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Crazy Cutty_@Jul 11 2003, 05:42 AM
> **


We all gonna hook up in SD-------at the show or at Sal's shop or both? Hopefullywith our cars. I leave the 1st week in August to el Grande sandbox - this time for 6 months!!! So I really hope my ride is ready-I'll buy the beer![/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 15 2003, 11:49 PM
> *Well im sure it wasnt the candy yet thats not til next year at this rate*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :twak: :twak: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jul 15 2003, 11:47 PM
> *It looked good until Stunna spray painted with "Rollerz" in green!!! :angry:*


 That was Manny :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

It was Stunna!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Jul 16 2003, 09:59 AM
> *It was Stunna!!!   *


 just got back from.


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 18 2003, 01:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 18 2003, 01:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Str8Game_@Jul 16 2003, 09:59 AM
> *It was Stunna!!!      *


just got back from.







[/b][/quote]
It's done!!! Very Nice!!!!

Sal w/ a beard???? :biggrin: 



Last edited by IMPALAMOE at Jul 18 2003, 03:28 AM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Jul 17 2003, 11:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Jul 17 2003, 11:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's done!!! Very Nice!!!!

Sal w/ a beard???? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Any other pics Manny???? Did you take it home??


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I'll be at Sal's on Weds ----- I'll take some pics of the progress -


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 17 2003, 09:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 17 2003, 09:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Str8Game_@Jul 16 2003, 09:59 AM
> *It was Stunna!!!      *


just got back from.







[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jul 18 2003, 01:45 AM
> *I'll be at Sal's on Weds ----- I'll take some pics of the progress -*


 Can u take some pics of my bike?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jul 17 2003, 11:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jul 17 2003, 11:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any other pics Manny???? Did you take it home??[/b][/quote]
not yet he has to do the door jams and a few other touches...my pin striper is from SD so more work gonna be done by SD's FINEST artists.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

..........


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:biggrin: Nice Trey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jun 30 2003, 01:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 The mural is off the hook! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord+Jul 27 2003, 04:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LatinLord @ Jul 27 2003, 04:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Jun 30 2003, 01:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The mural is off the hook! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I think he said dats supposed to be Shakira!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

THe artist used Shakira for the piece...... 



Last edited by IMPALAMOE at Jul 28 2003, 01:56 PM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

moe I sent u a PM


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

hey what are his rates i got a cutlass i want to get candy anyone got his number is he that shop that is on crenshaw by king in los angeles??


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I'm headed over to the area in about 1 hour.......See if I can find it.....I'll get with you later


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Merry Melodies_@Jul 28 2003, 03:47 PM
> *hey what are his rates i got a cutlass i want to get candy anyone got his number is he that shop that is on crenshaw by king in los angeles??*


 Sal's in Spring Valley - San Diego area

I know he's really busy now with several rides to be completed - The best way to get with him is email


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

pm me his email


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Merry Melodies_@Jul 28 2003, 03:57 PM
> *pm me his email*


 http://www.salmanzanocustoms.com/


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Merry Melodies_@Jul 28 2003, 01:57 PM
> *pm me his email*


 619-469-5740 or 
e-mail him at [email protected]


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Jul 28 2003, 11:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Jul 28 2003, 11:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Merry Melodies_@Jul 28 2003, 03:47 PM
> *hey what are his rates i got a cutlass i want to get candy anyone got his number is he that shop that is on crenshaw by king in los angeles??*


Sal's in Spring Valley - San Diego area

I know he's really busy now with several rides to be completed - The best way to get with him is email[/b][/quote]
Very good painter :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

HE HAS HAD ONE OF MEMBER CAR FOR A YEAR AND TWO MONTH AND STILL NOT FINISH HE GOT TO STOP BULLSHIT PEOPLE THAT NOT RIGHT ESSPECIALLY WHEN HE HAS ALL THE FUND ALL REALLY.HIS CAR GOT THERE BEFORE MANNY 63 AND HIS IS ALSO DONE. HE NEED TO STICK BY HIS WORD BECAUSE IT NOT WORTH MUCH THIS DAYS.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

HE HAS HAD ONE OF MEMBER CAR FOR A YEAR AND TWO MONTH AND STILL NOT FINISH HE GOT TO STOP BULLSHIT PEOPLE THAT NOT RIGHT ESSPECIALLY WHEN HE HAS ALL THE FUND ALL REALLY.HIS CAR GOT THERE BEFORE MANNY 63 AND HIS IS ALSO DONE. HE NEED TO STICK BY HIS WORD BECAUSE IT NOT WORTH MUCH THIS DAYS. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 29 2003, 01:47 PM
> *HE HAS HAD ONE OF MEMBER CAR FOR A YEAR AND TWO MONTH AND STILL NOT FINISH HE GOT TO STOP BULLSHIT PEOPLE THAT NOT RIGHT ESSPECIALLY WHEN HE HAS ALL THE FUND ALL REALLY.HIS CAR GOT THERE BEFORE MANNY 63 AND HIS IS ALSO DONE. HE NEED TO STICK BY HIS WORD BECAUSE IT NOT WORTH MUCH THIS DAYS. :thumbsdown:*


 which car are you talking about?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Jul 29 2003, 10:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Jul 29 2003, 10:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--UFAMEA_@Jul 29 2003, 01:47 PM
> *HE HAS HAD ONE OF MEMBER CAR FOR A YEAR AND TWO MONTH AND STILL NOT FINISH HE GOT TO STOP BULLSHIT PEOPLE THAT NOT RIGHT ESSPECIALLY WHEN HE HAS ALL THE FUND ALL REALLY.HIS CAR GOT THERE BEFORE MANNY 63 AND HIS IS ALSO DONE. HE NEED TO STICK BY HIS WORD BECAUSE IT NOT WORTH MUCH THIS DAYS.  :thumbsdown:*


which car are you talking about?[/b][/quote]
85 cougar from fresno bro.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Jul 30 2003, 12:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UFAMEA @ Jul 30 2003, 12:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


85 cougar from fresno bro.[/b][/quote]
least its only a mercury hahaa moe wassup man????


----------



## S.D RYDER (Apr 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jul 30 2003, 12:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jul 30 2003, 12:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


least its only a mercury hahaa moe wassup man????[/b][/quote]
EVERYBODY DON'T GOT IT LIKE YOU MR IMPALA


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i didnt see it there last time i was there but there are cars everywhere


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah but to be honest, there are a lot of folks out there, a lot from USO that have partially completed rides. raffled off a paint job that hasnt been done. busy guy, cant say no to money sometimes. also never pay in full until the car is done. most painters would tell you that.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I was just there last Saturday and the Cougar has a resin base on it. Looks like Manny's car just needs a buff. I believe Mr Impala's Caddy is ready for paint. The '63 rag is ready for paint. And the other resin Caddy is waiting for patterns.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 30 2003, 09:49 AM
> *I was just there last Saturday and the Cougar has a resin base on it. Looks like Manny's car just needs a buff. I believe Mr Impala's Caddy is ready for paint. The '63 rag is ready for paint. And the other resin Caddy is waiting for patterns.*


 Bottom Line is If you do not like SAL then don't go to him. He will be painting more of my cars.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Patience is a virtue


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I hear you Manny. He's had my '69 for two years and I'm not complaining. I'm sure it will be worth the wait. Sal's been trying to catch up. I'm sure everyone will be happy in the end.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I hear you Manny. He's had my '69 for two years and I'm not complaining. I'm sure it will be worth the wait. Sal's been trying to catch up. I'm sure everyone will be happy in the end.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Another SAL Creation


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@May 4 2003, 10:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 30 2003, 07:45 AM
> *yeah but to be honest, there are a lot of folks out there, a lot from USO that have partially completed rides. raffled off a paint job that hasnt been done. busy guy, cant say no to money sometimes. also never pay in full until the car is done. most painters would tell you that.*


 I FEEL YOU O.C 58....JUST ANOTHER LESSON LEARN. HE MAKE TO MANY PROMISE. RIGHT ON UCE PEACE.


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

It may just be me, but 1 year and 2 months and 2 years of leaving a car with a painter is ridiculous...Time Mangement skills is slacking it sounds like :dunno: 



Last edited by UCYI3WL at Jul 30 2003, 02:36 PM


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCYI3WL_@Jul 30 2003, 12:35 PM
> *It may just be me, but 1 year and 2 months and 2 years of leaving a car with a painter is ridiculous...Time Mangement skills is slacking it sounds like :dunno:*


 IN MY OPINION IF YOUR WILLING TO WAIT FOR THE RIGHT PAINTER GO FOR IT. I BUILT A FEW CARS AND SOME WERE IN THE SHOP WELL OVER ONE & A HALF YEARS. IT ALL DEPENDS ON YOUR CHOICE OF PAINTER NICE & DONE RIGHT BE PATIENT OR QUICK & SLOPPY . IT'S ALWAYS YOUR CHOICE.AS FOR THE MONEY I FUCKED UP & PAID IN FULL A COUPLE TIMES BUT I DO AGREE WITH YOU ON NOT PAYING IN FULL AGAIN THAT'S WHY I'M WAITING FOR SAL TO HAVE TIME FOR MY CAR BEFORE I TAKE IT TO HIM. NOW I DON'T KNOW SAL I MET HIM ONCE FOR ABOUT 10 MINUTES AND I WAS BUZZED BIG TIME, BUT I DO LIKE HIS WORK SO I BELEAVE THE WAIT WOULD BE WORTH IT.


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

Im not knocking his work at all...But i have never heard of someone holding a car 2 years just to paint it...Maybe 2 years to do engine work, install switches, do interior work etc...

Maybe thats the differnce in southern painters and painters out west...6-8 months tops out here and thats a quality paint job...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

southern california, thats a big problem. lots of different types of painters. ones that have your money and dont care if the car lays around. those that have some of your money and dont care its laying around. some that have your money and are using that money to get materials to finish another car hes had forever. some guys do it fast, and do it like shit. some guys that have so much collision work, your car is worked on whenever. some guys that are hit and miss, catch them with a good paint on a good day, bad paint on a bad day. then you have guys on top of things, but going to pay more. guys that usually do only custom work will also charge you more, since they are not making the fast cash on collision work. some are a bit of them all. some guys do take on a lot of work, never understood that. some are nice guys that cant say no, or cant say no to dollars. all up to the person if they want to wait. if the painter says this long for the job, at least they can live up to that. hey a lot of times its the owners fault and lag on the painter. we all just have to deal with it somehow.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 30 2003, 01:31 PM
> *southern california, thats a big problem. lots of different types of painters. ones that have your money and dont care if the car lays around. those that have some of your money and dont care its laying around. some that have your money and are using that money to get materials to finish another car hes had forever. some guys do it fast, and do it like shit. some guys that have so much collision work, your car is worked on whenever. some guys that are hit and miss, catch them with a good paint on a good day, bad paint on a bad day. then you have guys on top of things, but going to pay more. guys that usually do only custom work will also charge you more, since they are not making the fast cash on collision work. some are a bit of them all. some guys do take on a lot of work, never understood that. some are nice guys that cant say no, or cant say no to dollars. all up to the person if they want to wait. if the painter says this long for the job, at least they can live up to that. hey a lot of times its the owners fault and lag on the painter. we all just have to deal with it somehow.*


 I agree. But in Sal's case I doubt it if it's the money. He doesn't charge much. I cannot complain much nor cry about it because that'll just make me look like a dumb ass. It's like going back to a restaurant who has nasty food, and complain. "IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THE FOOD, BRING IT BACK AND GET A REFUND, AND NEVER GO BACK". YOUR CHOICE!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

my cousin is a bad ass paint and body man and has the skill to do anything. he just takes awhile to finish his primary work at his shop and on the weekends does his custom creations. ... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jul 30 2003, 01:27 PM
> *Another SAL Creation
> 
> 
> ...


 This one was actually taken off the lot brand new in 63.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





















j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jul 30 2003, 02:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jul 30 2003, 02:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--OrangeCounty58_@Jul 30 2003, 01:31 PM
> *southern california, thats a big problem. lots of different types of painters. ones that have your money and dont care if the car lays around. those that have some of your money and dont care its laying around. some that have your money and are using that money to get materials to finish another car hes had forever. some guys do it fast, and do it like shit. some guys that have so much collision work, your car is worked on whenever. some guys that are hit and miss, catch them with a good paint on a good day, bad paint on a bad day. then you have guys on top of things, but going to pay more. guys that usually do only custom work will also charge you more, since they are not making the fast cash on collision work. some are a bit of them all. some guys do take on a lot of work, never understood that. some are nice guys that cant say no, or cant say no to dollars. all up to the person if they want to wait. if the painter says this long for the job, at least they can live up to that. hey a lot of times its the owners fault and lag  on the painter. we all just have to deal with it somehow.*


I agree. But in Sal's case I doubt it if it's the money. He doesn't charge much. I cannot complain much nor cry about it because that'll just make me look like a dumb ass. It's like going back to a restaurant who has nasty food, and complain. "IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THE FOOD, BRING IT BACK AND GET A REFUND, AND NEVER GO BACK". YOUR CHOICE!!!!! :angry:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 30 2003, 11:49 AM
> *I was just there last Saturday and the Cougar has a resin base on it. Looks like Manny's car just needs a buff. I believe Mr Impala's Caddy is ready for paint. The '63 rag is ready for paint. And the other resin Caddy is waiting for patterns.*


 Doesnt sound like anyone is lagging to me... sounds like hes been working hard!

Some people are speaking on things without knowing the whole story... but you know how that goes...


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 30 2003, 06:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 30 2003, 06:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--AWSOM69_@Jul 30 2003, 11:49 AM
> *I was just there last Saturday and the Cougar has a resin base on it. Looks like Manny's car just needs a buff. I believe Mr Impala's Caddy is ready for paint. The '63 rag is ready for paint. And the other resin Caddy is waiting for patterns.*


Doesnt sound like anyone is lagging to me... sounds like hes been working hard!

Some people are speaking on things without knowing the whole story... but you know how that goes...[/b][/quote]
That doesn't include the work he did for guys needing stuff done for the LRM show here in San Diego. Sal definitely put in some work these past few weeks.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Does anybody know more about the resin basees. Im just curius as to what kind it is and how the whole thing works. What are the advantages?? someone has to know


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Big Doe, check the earliest posts on this thread. There was some discussion about resin flakes, but some of the fine details were left out. Hope this helps.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Jul 30 2003, 09:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AWSOM69 @ Jul 30 2003, 09:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't include the work he did for guys needing stuff done for the LRM show here in San Diego. Sal definitely put in some work these past few weeks.[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 31 2003, 03:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 31 2003, 03:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Yeah...that 66 from USO SD came out sick and SAL hooked it up the last minute....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Sucks when you forget what your own ride looks like hahahha.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 31 2003, 03:44 AM
> *Big Doe, check the earliest posts on this thread. There was some discussion about resin flakes, but some of the fine details were left out. Hope this helps.*


 i understand the "basics" I was jsut wonderin some more specifics like what products are used and stuff liek that. Just wondering how it all works compared to spraying flake in a urethane or something thats all


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

your ride is looking good manny. i checked out some rides when i visited sal this past friday. your car looks alot better in person, manny! cant wait till its finished. i took some pics of it. ill have to post em up one of these days. 

sal told me his is very busy with alot of work. he might stop doing custom paint jobs for while or he'll just do a few cars a year. 

the couger mentioned is a different kind of car to fix up, but atleast he'll have a bad ass paint job. the car is from uce cc, norcal chapter.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 3 2003, 02:47 PM
> *he might stop doing custom paint jobs for while*


 HE cant do that yet :tears: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## LatinLord (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Aug 3 2003, 05:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

She looks good! Take her to Vegas Manny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Aug 3 2003, 04:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 3 2003, 02:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 3 2003, 02:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Crazy Cutty_@Aug 3 2003, 02:47 PM
> *he might stop doing custom paint jobs for while*


HE cant do that yet :tears: :tears: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
 :0


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 3 2003, 10:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 3 2003, 10:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0[/b][/quote]
He did say a few more :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game+Aug 3 2003, 10:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8Game @ Aug 3 2003, 10:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did say a few more :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Aug 3 2003, 06:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LatinLord+Aug 3 2003, 06:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LatinLord @ Aug 3 2003, 06:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Aug 3 2003, 05:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

She looks good! Take her to Vegas Manny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
You think u can handle her big PIMP?


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

My car is going to be another victim for Sal. I cant wait.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jul 26 2003, 01:54 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This pictures dont do this car justice. Its way better in person. Manny this car is bad as fuck and any one who talks shit about Sal can fuck off. When one of Sal's creations beats the one of the many haters out there dont go crying like little bitches because you chose someone else to paint it. Perfection takes time. Manny's car is perfect. I am saving my chips so I can get one of these creations shot on my 75. So all you glass houses out there watch out I am coming. One of Sal's and Benny's cars got me into lowriding and now I am going to own one.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@Aug 4 2003, 08:27 PM
> *any one who talks shit about Sal can fuck off. When one of Sal's creations beats the one of the many haters out there dont go crying like little bitches because you chose someone else to paint it.*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown+Aug 4 2003, 08:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lockdown @ Aug 4 2003, 08:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Jul 26 2003, 01:54 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This pictures dont do this car justice. Its way better in person. Manny this car is bad as fuck and any one who talks shit about Sal can fuck off. When one of Sal's creations beats the one of the many haters out there dont go crying like little bitches because you chose someone else to paint it. Perfection takes time. Manny's car is perfect. I am saving my chips so I can get one of these creations shot on my 75. So all you glass houses out there watch out I am coming. One of Sal's and Benny's cars got me into lowriding and now I am going to own one.[/b][/quote]
lol.......daym you are talking a lot of shit..... :roflmao: it was nice to meet you....thanks for the props.....my car aint all that....but thanks!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Aug 5 2003, 03:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Aug 5 2003, 03:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.......daym you are talking a lot of shit..... :roflmao: it was nice to meet you....thanks for the props.....my car aint all that....but thanks![/b][/quote]
shit manny if your car aint all that...you want to trade it for my cutty?????????  thats a bad mofo loco....


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals+Aug 5 2003, 03:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (luvregals @ Aug 5 2003, 03:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit manny if your car aint all that...you want to trade it for my cutty?????????  thats a bad mofo loco....[/b][/quote]
Gracias, pero I aint the type to brag about my shit....I'm in the game cuz I like to play not to win it all!!!!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

same here....that is why my car is stilll looking wack...but hey at least no ando de desmadroso en las calles que no?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Last edited by SDStunna at Aug 5 2003, 06:18 PM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Aug 5 2003, 05:09 PM
> *same here....that is why my car is stilll looking wack...but hey at least no ando de desmadroso en las calles que no?*


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Aug 5 2003, 03:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Aug 5 2003, 03:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.......daym you are talking a lot of shit..... :roflmao: it was nice to meet you....thanks for the props.....my car aint all that....but thanks![/b][/quote]
I am just telling it how I see it. I have seen a lot of people on here bitch and complain. Sal is the best bang for the buck out there. His prices are good and quality is perfect. I have to talk shit to get some of these knuckle heads to start bringing there cars out again.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Aug 4 2003, 01:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Aug 4 2003, 01:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think u can handle her big PIMP?[/b][/quote]
 She's be my personal toy in Vegas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

....................


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

:biggrin: 
http://salmanzanocustoms.com/MEANDSAL.jpg


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Aug 9 2003, 10:23 PM
> *:biggrin:
> http://salmanzanocustoms.com/MEANDSAL.jpg*


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Aug 9 2003, 10:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Aug 9 2003, 10:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Aug 9 2003, 10:23 PM
> *:biggrin:
> http://salmanzanocustoms.com/MEANDSAL.jpg*










[/b][/quote]


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

I will someday be like SAL.........Mr. Chad from EAST LOS......


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Latest Pic of my Tray...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Aug 10 2003, 12:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Aug 10 2003, 12:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]
Sal and his U2 shirt, lol.
He wrote that all over my shop last time he was here... tagged it all up! lolol


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Aug 9 2003, 10:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Maybe one day ill get a picture with Sal :tears: :tears: :twak:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Sal, im coming to SD fool!  



Last edited by JasonJ at Aug 11 2003, 10:40 PM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 11 2003, 04:31 PM
> *Hey Sal, im coming to SD fool! *


 with ur car???? :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Aug 14 2003, 10:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Aug 14 2003, 10:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Aug 11 2003, 04:31 PM
> *Hey Sal, im coming to SD fool!  *


with ur car???? :0[/b][/quote]
No, (not yet at least  ) im going to the supershow this year and after the show on Monday im driving from LA to SD to spend the whole day with him and come back Tuesday AM...... you gonna be around in Vegas, LA or SD Manny????


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Aug 14 2003, 08:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Aug 14 2003, 08:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, (not yet at least  ) im going to the supershow this year and after the show on Monday im driving from LA to SD to spend the whole day with him and come back Tuesday AM...... you gonna be around in Vegas, LA or SD Manny???? [/b][/quote]
check ur PM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

2 cars in the front and the green 63 on the middle SAL painted on the 90s


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Aug 19 2003, 10:54 PM
> *2 cars in the front and the green 63 on the middle SAL painted on the 90s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Where OWhere has my 95 gone?????Oh yeah its at Sal's storage!!! Hopefully in a week or so I can post happy pictures


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 20 2003, 12:12 AM
> *Where OWhere has my 95 gone?????Oh yeah its at Sal's storage!!! Hopefully in a week or so I can post happy pictures*


 Like this? :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 20 2003, 12:12 AM
> *Where OWhere has my 95 gone?????Oh yeah its at Sal's storage!!! Hopefully in a week or so I can post happy pictures*


 Have you talked to him? I will be going there this weekend,


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

whats up from the middle east

SAL - my wife has been leaving messages for you and you never return calls or answer the phone------email me and let me know how my impala is coming along - I have been emailing you and no response!!! 

Get with me - I'm in the middle of this shit and I can only think of my Impala ( not the only thing, but high on the list of shit I think about)

I cant get on the email all the time, but hit me up with a word! 

Anybody seen my SS?????

Please forward emails to: 
[email protected]
My mailing address: 
Msg Modesto Reyes
379 AEW / 746 AES / 192 AS / Tent FF14
APO AE 09309


I cant always get on this site because it's blocked - I'm using a british computer to get on here - and that cost me homie!! :angry: 


Thanks


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Tell Sal to let me go over there to take pics :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 31 2003, 07:26 AM
> *Tell Sal to let me go over there to take pics :twak: :roflmao:*


 I would , but I cant get a hold of him!! :angry:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Aug 31 2003, 03:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Aug 31 2003, 03:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Aug 31 2003, 07:26 AM
> *Tell Sal to let me go over there to take pics :twak: :roflmao:*


I would , but I cant get a hold of him!! :angry:[/b][/quote]


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Aug 31 2003, 03:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Aug 31 2003, 03:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Congratulations on another cover car Sal. The 1 year anniversary issue of BLVD has 2 covers, the 58 is on one of them.

Its hard to believe you painted this car almost 8 years ago! :0 

See you in a few weeks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 7 2003, 10:33 AM
> *Congratulations on another cover car Sal. The 1 year anniversary issue of BLVD has 2 covers, the 58 is on one of them.
> 
> Its hard to believe you painted this car almost 8 years ago! :0
> ...


 Not if he dont finish my cadi :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 7 2003, 10:33 AM
> *The 1 year anniversary issue of BLVD has 2 covers.*


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Sep 7 2003, 09:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Sep 7 2003, 09:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Sep 7 2003, 10:33 AM
> *Congratulations on another cover car Sal. The 1 year anniversary issue of BLVD has 2 covers, the 58 is on one of them.
> 
> Its hard to believe you painted this car almost 8 years ago!  :0
> ...


Not if he dont finish my cadi :0[/b][/quote]
i was there this weekend...your caddy is on the works....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 7 2003, 11:58 PM
> *
> Not if he dont finish my cadi :0*


 Yea, i talked to him about it this weekend, it will be done.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Sep 8 2003, 12:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Sep 8 2003, 12:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Sep 7 2003, 11:58 PM
> *
> Not if he dont finish my cadi  :0*


Yea, i talked to him about it this weekend, it will be done. [/b][/quote]
take me crusing when it's done Brent


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

When its done?????? Man that car has been there for 6 moths I think I drove that car 2 times from the transport to my house then to Sal's thats it talk about sucking


----------



## CANTWAIT2DIE (Jun 21, 2003)

YO JASON WHATS UP THIS IS ANGEL FROM NEW YORK,YO IS SAL FLYING DOWN YOUR WAY AGAIN???SOON???BECAUSE AFTER THE CADDY HE IS SUPPOSED TO BE HERE IN NEW YORK PAINTING MY SHIT. OR AM I GETTING PLAYED???DAMN SAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANTWAIT2DIE_@Sep 18 2003, 06:29 AM
> *YO JASON WHATS UP THIS IS ANGEL FROM NEW YORK,YO IS SAL FLYING DOWN YOUR WAY AGAIN???SOON???BECAUSE AFTER THE CADDY HE IS SUPPOSED TO BE HERE IN NEW YORK PAINTING MY SHIT. OR AM I GETTING PLAYED???DAMN SAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 No, i am going there homie. You holding it down for the NYC i hope.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 17 2003, 11:18 PM
> *When its done?????? Man that car has been there for 6 moths I think I drove that car 2 times from the transport to my house then to Sal's thats it talk about sucking*


 What did i tell you?


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

I am glad I am in san diego. Sal is going to paint my 75 and pattern my friends 70 monte real soon. If you want to get a hold of him leave a message. He is always there. Or you can do like me and just drop by the shop. Right Manny!


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Sep 18 2003, 04:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Sep 18 2003, 04:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Sep 17 2003, 11:18 PM
> *When its done?????? Man that car has been there for 6 moths I think I drove that car 2 times from the transport to my house then to Sal's thats it talk about sucking*


What did i tell you?[/b][/quote]
I saw your car Jason, Its nice. I really like the graphics. 



Last edited by lockdown at Sep 18 2003, 04:35 PM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Sep 18 2003, 04:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Sep 18 2003, 04:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Sep 17 2003, 11:18 PM
> *When its done?????? Man that car has been there for 6 moths I think I drove that car 2 times from the transport to my house then to Sal's thats it talk about sucking*


What did i tell you?[/b][/quote]
Just talked to Sal said he cant spray it someone took their wheels off!!!!!!!! Said he was gonna try and borrow a booth but looks like my car isnt getting done


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Sep 18 2003, 04:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Sep 18 2003, 04:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just talked to Sal said he cant spray it someone took their wheels off!!!!!!!! Said he was gonna try and borrow a booth but looks like my car isnt getting done[/b][/quote]
hmmmmm....SOMEONE?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Sep 18 2003, 04:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Sep 18 2003, 04:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just talked to Sal said he cant spray it someone took their wheels off!!!!!!!! Said he was gonna try and borrow a booth but looks like my car isnt getting done[/b][/quote]
Give me some 13s and I'll move my shit.....DEAL?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown+Sep 18 2003, 06:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lockdown @ Sep 18 2003, 06:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your car Jason, Its nice. I really like the graphics.[/b][/quote]
Thank you. :cheesy: Sal threw down....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hahahah GIVE ME???????????????? I can get you a BOMB ass deal on some like 13x7's candy green spokes for 350.00 :biggrin: I aint trippin man your cars been there the longest just frustrating you've been there man you know how it is


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 18 2003, 07:38 PM
> *hahahah GIVE ME???????????????? I can get you a BOMB ass deal on some like 13x7's candy green spokes for 350.00 :biggrin: I aint trippin man your cars been there the longest just frustrating you've been there man you know how it is*


 Dont lie man.... just yesterday you were talking about calling a tow truck to haul a green 63 away from a shop in Spring Valley!!! :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

It wasnt a tow truck it was my suburban and a chain man get it right


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 18 2003, 07:43 PM
> *It wasnt a tow truck it was my suburban and a chain man get it right*


 :0


----------



## CANTWAIT2DIE (Jun 21, 2003)

yo jason im trying bro put sal is holding me down you know the deal im pissed right now!!!but fcuk it ill be at the show hope to get laid and see nice shit lol


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANTWAIT2DIE_@Sep 18 2003, 08:27 PM
> *yo jason im trying bro put sal is holding me down you know the deal im pissed right now!!!but fcuk it ill be at the show hope to get laid and see nice shit lol*


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 18 2003, 05:43 PM
> *It wasnt a tow truck it was my suburban and a chain man get it right*


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Sep 19 2003, 11:11 PM
> *I love Mr Impala he's my hero*


 :0


----------



## CANTWAIT2DIE (Jun 21, 2003)

la rollerz i just wanted to say that the imp is comming out sweet will it be at the show??


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANTWAIT2DIE_@Sep 20 2003, 04:48 AM
> *la rollerz i just wanted to say that the imp is comming out sweet will it be at the show??*


 thanks, I'm hoping it will


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Sep 20 2003, 11:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Sep 20 2003, 11:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CANTWAIT2DIE_@Sep 20 2003, 04:48 AM
> *la rollerz i just wanted to say that the imp is comming out sweet will it be at the show??*


thanks, I'm hoping it will[/b][/quote]
me too :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Sep 21 2003, 12:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Sep 21 2003, 12:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Not going to be FULLY FOR SHOW but i am not bringing it to win anything, Just to put it down IN MEMORY OF GEORGE and for being LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR. The car is bot quite ready yet. It will be next year.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

me too :biggrin:


----------



## CANTWAIT2DIE (Jun 21, 2003)

Posted on Sep 21 2003, 12:49 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
QUOTE (mr impala @ Sep 21 2003, 12:36 AM) 
QUOTE (LA_Rollerz @ Sep 20 2003, 11:58 PM) 
QUOTE (CANTWAIT2DIE @ Sep 20 2003, 04:48 AM) 
la rollerz i just wanted to say that the imp is comming out sweet will it be at the show?? 

thanks, I'm hoping it will 

me too 

Not going to be FULLY FOR SHOW but i am not bringing it to win anything, Just to put it down IN MEMORY OF GEORGE and for being LRM CLUB OF THE YEAR. The car is bot quite ready yet. It will be next year. 

THATS COOL CAUSE ITS NOT ALWAYS ABOUT WINNING!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

...


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

The red 58 was painted by SAL MANZANO


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ready to roll that car out of there


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 29 2003, 11:13 AM
> *ready to roll that car out of there*


 Wednesday BRO! You gonna help me? Is that why u askin'?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wednesday MAN get it tomorrow ill help you if we can just push it down the driveway :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 29 2003, 11:19 AM
> *wednesday MAN get it tomorrow ill help you if we can just push it down the driveway :biggrin:*


 i'M PICKIN UP MY RIMS TONIGHT, FROM YOUR HOMIE,


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Swell!!!!! Hopefully I can get my cadi next weekend


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 29 2003, 02:35 PM
> *Swell!!!!! Hopefully I can get my cadi next weekend*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Good Luck


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 7 2003, 11:33 AM
> *Congratulations on another cover car Sal. The 1 year anniversary issue of BLVD has 2 covers, the 58 is on one of them.
> 
> Its hard to believe you painted this car almost 8 years ago! :0
> ...


 Quality work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

looking good. take more pics on sat and sun.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

OMG its finally gonna be my turn I forgot what my cadi looks like


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 29 2003, 10:47 PM
> *OMG its finally gonna be my turn I forgot what my cadi looks like*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Sep 30 2003, 12:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Sep 30 2003, 12:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Sep 29 2003, 10:47 PM
> *OMG its finally gonna be my turn I forgot what my cadi looks like*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Sal said that my 95 Impala would be done this week.......anybody seen my Impala????

I will be shipping out of this hell-hole soon and want to have my Impala done - any word on the status would be greatly appreciated

Moe


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Well he said my cadi would be done this week too so I dunnno guess we'll have to flip a coin hahahha


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I saw both of your rides at Sals last Monday.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Saw the finished Trey in Vegas. Very nice. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Oct 15 2003, 08:57 PM
> *Saw the finished Trey in Vegas. Very nice. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 Thanks, not finished yet but it will be soon...


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 15 2003, 07:21 PM
> *I saw both of your rides at Sals last Monday.*


 Did you say any changes - it's been almost a year for me!


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Oct 21 2003, 03:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Oct 21 2003, 03:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Oct 15 2003, 07:21 PM
> *I saw both of your rides at Sals last Monday.*


Did you say any changes - it's been almost a year for me! [/b][/quote]
Damn Moe, the Air Force still got you in the Middle East?

Hope you get back safely! Can't wait to see the Imp! :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by On Fire+Oct 21 2003, 02:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (On Fire @ Oct 21 2003, 02:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Moe, the Air Force still got you in the Middle East?

Hope you get back safely! Can't wait to see the Imp! :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by On Fire+Oct 21 2003, 06:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (On Fire @ Oct 21 2003, 06:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Moe, the Air Force still got you in the Middle East?

Hope you get back safely! Can't wait to see the Imp! :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Still here -I'll be back in december - I hope - Shit's crazy here - I just want to get my Impala done for next summer!! :biggrin: 

When you rotating here??? Let's hope not!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

BTW - Lay it Low id a blocked website here!!! For lingerie and swimsuit content!!!! I have to sneak on a British computer to get on here...... :angry:

IF ANYBODY TALKS TO SAL HAVE HIM EMAIL ME!!!! 

Does anybody have a good phone number for him - he dosnt answer his number!!

[email protected]





Last edited by IMPALAMOE at Oct 26 2003, 03:37 PM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Oct 26 2003, 01:33 PM
> *BTW - Lay it Low id a blocked website here!!! For lingerie and swimsuit content!!!! I have to sneak on a British computer to get on here...... :angry:
> 
> IF ANYBODY TALKS TO SAL HAVE HIM EMAIL ME!!!!
> ...


 His # is still the same, leave a message.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I finally talked to him yesterday he swore to me my car would be done first of November! So we will see


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 26 2003, 01:48 PM
> *I finally talked to him yesterday he swore to me my car would be done first of November! So we will see*


 Isnt that what he said _last_ November??? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Oct 26 2003, 02:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Oct 26 2003, 02:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still here -I'll be back in december - I hope - Shit's crazy here - I just want to get my Impala done for next summer!! :biggrin: 

When you rotating here??? Let's hope not![/b][/quote]
I work in a high-profile position so I don't think they will ever send me up that way... :dunno:

Anyhow stay safe and God bless... Thanks for keeping us safe! :thumbsup: 

Also I can't wait to see that Imp! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

HAS ANYONE CALLED SAL TO SEE IF HE IS OK... DID THE FIRE GET NEAR HIM..... I TRY TO CALL TOMORROW....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Call and tell him to finish my car


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 28 2003, 08:00 PM
> *HAS ANYONE CALLED SAL TO SEE IF HE IS OK... DID THE FIRE GET NEAR HIM..... I TRY TO CALL TOMORROW....*


 No, it did not get near Spring Valley


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

But I know Mr Impala is about to start one.... :cheesy:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Oct 28 2003, 11:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Oct 28 2003, 11:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@Oct 28 2003, 08:00 PM
> *HAS ANYONE CALLED SAL TO SEE IF HE IS OK... DID THE FIRE GET NEAR HIM..... I TRY TO CALL TOMORROW....*


No, it did not get near Spring Valley[/b][/quote]
It's a good thing... don't want the best to fall now do we???


----------



## minor87 (Oct 29, 2002)

The topics name should be changed to 
SAL MANZANO
one SLOW ASS painter.
This guy does beautiful work but he takes forever to finish a car. There's no reason for someone to wait over a year for their car to get painted.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by minor87_@Oct 29 2003, 11:26 PM
> *The topics name should be changed to
> SAL MANZANO
> one SLOW ASS painter.
> This guy does beautiful work but he takes forever to finish a car. There's no reason for someone to wait over a year for their car to get painted.*


 If you're not happy with how long it takes than dont bring it to Sal :uh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Oct 30 2003, 12:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Oct 30 2003, 12:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--minor87_@Oct 29 2003, 11:26 PM
> *The topics name should be changed to
> SAL MANZANO
> one SLOW ASS painter.
> This guy does beautiful work but he takes forever to finish a car. There's no reason for someone to wait over a year for their car to get painted.*


If you're not happy with how long it takes than dont bring it to Sal :uh:[/b][/quote]
Sal is cool. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## minor87 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Oct 30 2003, 12:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Oct 30 2003, 12:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--minor87_@Oct 29 2003, 11:26 PM
> *The topics name should be changed to
> SAL MANZANO
> one SLOW ASS painter.
> This guy does beautiful work but he takes forever to finish a car. There's no reason for someone to wait over a year for their car to get painted.*


If you're not happy with how long it takes than dont bring it to Sal :uh:[/b][/quote]
Sal is a good guy. I wanted to take my car to him but I changed my mind after I heard how long he takes to finish the cars. I want my car while I'm still young.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by minor87+Oct 30 2003, 03:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (minor87 @ Oct 30 2003, 03:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal is a good guy. I wanted to take my car to him but I changed my mind after I heard how long he takes to finish the cars. I want my car while I'm still young.[/b][/quote]


----------



## minor87 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Oct 30 2003, 04:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Oct 30 2003, 04:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Oct 30 2003, 01:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Oct 30 2003, 01:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal is cool. :thumbsup: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## CANTWAIT2DIE (Jun 21, 2003)

SAL IS IN FACT A VERY FAST PAINTER DESPITE WHAT SOME MIGHT THINK,THE PROBLEM IS THAT HE TAKES ON TO MUCH WORK FOR ONE PERSON,ALSO ALOT OF PEOPLE TAKE HIM THE CAR AND SAY "ITS COOL IM NOT IN A RUSH",THEN THOSE ARE THE SAME GUY'S THAT TALK SHIT!I DONT SEE THIS HAPPENING MUCH LONGER THOU I THINK THIS TIME HE RELIZED HIS MISTAKEAND WILL NOT LET IT HAPPEN THE NEXT YEAR TO COME.................JUST WANTED TO CLEAR SOME SHIT UP.PEACE


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

JASON J ITS ROBBIE HIT ME UP NEED TO SEE IF YOU GET A HOLD OF SAL FOR ME


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Sal had been talkin about this might be his last year of painting cars,,,he's tired of the bullshit too....people complain too much...if u do not like him do not go to him....he's still painting my next car tho.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Nov 4 2003, 02:06 PM
> *he's still painting my next car tho.*


 :cheesy:


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

He's painting mine. :biggrin: He has talked about hanging it up for a long time. But I guarantee before he does, my car will be painted. 



Last edited by lockdown at Nov 4 2003, 05:32 PM


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

I am suprised no one mentioned it but Sal's dad had a heart attack. I want to send my condolences to sal and hope for a speedy recovery. Sal is a good man and a true friend and anyone that meets him will understand why its worth the wait on the paint. Good work and very positive. Keep your head up Sal.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@Nov 23 2003, 10:07 PM
> *I am suprised no one mentioned it but Sal's dad had a heart attack. I want to send my condolences to sal and hope for a speedy recovery. Sal is a good man and a true friend and anyone that meets him will understand why its worth the wait on the paint. Good work and very positive. Keep your head up Sal.*


Hope his dad gets better soon

Shit like this shouldnt happend to Sal





Cant wait to see the glasshouse come out next year :thumbsup: 



Last edited by SDStunna at Nov 24 2003, 12:13 AM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I know 2003 hasnt been the best year for you Sal.... man, i know its been rough... but try not to let things get you down. And you know that you have alot of friends that have your back and want to be there for you in any way they can. I know you will give me a call when things get back to normal homie. Keep your head up, and may your dad have a speedy recovery.

ATYCLB


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

JASON CALL ME ITS ROBBIE


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Nov 24 2003, 03:10 PM
> *JASON CALL ME ITS ROBBIE*


Whats up? When are you home? The only # i have is over at Brians, so i know its not the right one... call me at home anytime after 5pm, my home # is still the same as its always been...1964. 



Last edited by JasonJ at Nov 24 2003, 03:48 PM


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Nov 24 2003, 03:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Nov 24 2003, 03:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--uceway_@Nov 24 2003, 03:10 PM
> *JASON CALL ME ITS ROBBIE*


Whats up? When are you home? The only # i have is over at Brians, so i know its not the right one... call me at home anytime after 5pm, my home # is still the same as its always been...1964.[/b][/quote]
Now tell me that isn't someone who has lowridin on the brain 24/7!! To have their home phone number as 1964 :thumbsup: 

But on the real though.........prayers go out to Sal and all his family. Not only is he one of the best painters, but one helluva guy as well. Hope everything turns out for the better!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

here yah go SAL.....sorry i took too long..










i'm getting the gold leafing done too SAL, no disrespect SAL, i had to put something ontop of your work, but I promise you, you'll like it!

KEPP YOUR HEAD UP (re: your DAD)....


I know how it is Bro.....my wound has not yet healed.


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Sal, sorry to hear about your dad - please know that you guys are in my prayers. 

I'll be shipping out of here on Dec. 5th....I'll be in SD on Dec 17th - I was hoping to hook up - I'll call you when I return.

Moe


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

I'll be hangin out at your shop BRO for thanksgiving........I'll bring you some "Don P" and Turkey, and you better drink it! :cheesy: 

HAPPY TURKEY DAY!!!!


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Nov 24 2003, 06:30 PM
> *here yah go SAL.....sorry i took too long..
> 
> 
> ...


 The color of money. :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game+Nov 25 2003, 09:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8Game @ Nov 25 2003, 09:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Nov 24 2003, 06:30 PM
> *here yah go SAL.....sorry i took too long..
> 
> 
> ...


The color of money. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Give me a call G.....I spoke to Chris...Get soem dallas peeps to come to our TOYS FOR TOTS....tell FAV to call me.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Nov 26 2003, 11:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Nov 26 2003, 11:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me a call G.....I spoke to Chris...Get soem dallas peeps to come to our TOYS FOR TOTS....tell FAV to call me.[/b][/quote]
He should have contacted you already. Let's really feel some of that warm Cali weather. :biggrin: 



Last edited by Str8Game at Nov 29 2003, 06:16 PM


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Talked to Sal and my SS should be done in Jan. I know the paint will be well worth it!! I really like LA Rollerz green 63 - the new striping he did really compliments Sal's work. 

I got back on Sat from Iraq......but will have to return in about 2 months!! Nice to be home - I hope I can be back for car shows in 2004.

Thanks Sal - you are DA MAN!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Dec 9 2003, 09:01 AM
> *Talked to Sal and my SS should be done in Jan. I know the paint will be well worth it!! I really like LA Rollerz green 63 - the new striping he did really compliments Sal's work.
> 
> I got back on Sat from Iraq......but will have to return in about 2 months!! Nice to be home - I hope I can be back for car shows in 2004.
> ...


 tHANKS bRO, I'M GALD YOU LIKE IT...these pictures is for SAL..


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 24 2003, 11:25 AM
> *I know 2003 hasnt been the best year for you Sal.... man, i know its been rough... but try not to let things get you down. And you know that you have alot of friends that have your back and want to be there for you in any way they can. I know you will give me a call when things get back to normal homie. Keep your head up, and may your dad have a speedy recovery.
> 
> ATYCLB
> *


 hang in da big uce :thumbsup:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Sal how's pops doin' call me big dogg, yah know my celly. I know what ur goin through . I 'm not over mine yet. I still need more to get done on Thugg Passion, hit me up!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Dec 10 2003, 02:35 PM
> *Sal how's pops doin' call me big dogg, yah know my celly. I know what ur goin through . I 'm not over mine yet. I still need more to get done on Thugg Passion, hit me up!!*


 .....


----------



## Individuals 85 (Dec 30, 2003)

Much Love & Respect for Sal and his family! Hey man dont let it get you down you know. I know how it is myself so dont worry your support comes str8 from all of us the Lowrider Community and friends! From the BIG I!!!


----------



## Individuals 85 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Dec 9 2003, 05:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Dec 9 2003, 05:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Dec 9 2003, 09:01 AM
> *Talked to Sal and my SS should be done in Jan. I know the paint will be well worth it!! I really like LA Rollerz green 63 - the new striping he did really compliments Sal's work.
> 
> I got back on Sat from Iraq......but will have to return in about 2 months!! Nice to be home - I hope I can be back for car shows in  2004.
> ...


tHANKS bRO, I'M GALD YOU LIKE IT...these pictures is for SAL..















[/b][/quote]
VERY NICE GOLDLEAF!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Dec 9 2003, 11:01 AM
> *Talked to Sal and my SS should be done in Jan. I know the paint will be well worth it!! I really like LA Rollerz green 63 - the new striping he did really compliments Sal's work.
> 
> I got back on Sat from Iraq......but will have to return in about 2 months!! Nice to be home - I hope I can be back for car shows in 2004.
> ...


 Sup homie, glad to hear your back, where were u located in Iraq, my brother is in Camp Doha, he should be back by April, but im leaving some time after New Years, im an 88M , Motor Transport Operator, so hopefully we can meet or work together over there! Wat rank are u?


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Also if any of ya dat go to Sals shop often , has a digital camera, can u take pictures of my bike, hes been tryin to take some pics for a while but he cant. If ya can do me dat really huge favor , i would appreciate it , i would like to see how it looks before i leave to Iraq! Thanks Alot


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC+Dec 30 2003, 08:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Individuals BC @ Dec 30 2003, 08:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Dec 9 2003, 11:01 AM
> *Talked to Sal and my SS should be done in Jan. I know the paint will be well worth it!! I really like LA Rollerz green 63 - the new striping he did really compliments Sal's work.
> 
> I got back on Sat from Iraq......but will have to return in about 2 months!! Nice to be home - I hope I can be back for car shows in  2004.
> ...


Sup homie, glad to hear your back, where were u located in Iraq, my brother is in Camp Doha, he should be back by April, but im leaving some time after New Years, im an 88M , Motor Transport Operator, so hopefully we can meet or work together over there! Wat rank are u?[/b][/quote]
I was in Doha and then in Talil Iraq.....I was in Camp Andy for 4 months ( Doha) I'm back now, but due to return in 2 months

I'm an old fucker - E-7 MSGT 



Last edited by IMPALAMOE at Dec 30 2003, 10:30 PM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals 85+Dec 30 2003, 02:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Individuals 85 @ Dec 30 2003, 02:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE GOLDLEAF!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Thanks.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Dec 30 2003, 04:18 PM
> *Also if any of ya dat go to Sals shop often , has a digital camera, can u take pictures of my bike, hes been tryin to take some pics for a while but he cant. If ya can do me dat really huge favor , i would appreciate it , i would like to see how it looks before i leave to Iraq! Thanks Alot*


 I will take pics next time I am there


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown+Dec 30 2003, 11:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lockdown @ Dec 30 2003, 11:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Individuals BC_@Dec 30 2003, 04:18 PM
> *Also if any of ya dat go to Sals shop often , has a digital camera, can u take pictures of my bike, hes been tryin to take some pics for a while but he cant. If ya can do me dat really huge favor , i would appreciate it , i would like to see how it looks before i leave to Iraq! Thanks Alot*


I will take pics next time I am there[/b][/quote]
Hopefully I wil be there on Jan 14th ----- I can also try and take some pics


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Dec 30 2003, 11:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Dec 30 2003, 11:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in Doha and then in Talil Iraq.....I was in Camp Andy for 4 months ( Doha) I'm back now, but due to return in 2 months

I'm an old fucker - E-7 MSGT[/b][/quote]
WELCOME BACK MOE!!!!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Dec 31 2003, 03:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Dec 31 2003, 03:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME BACK MOE!!!! [/b][/quote]
Hey Homie , Thanks for shipping the DVD's to me!! I ended up donating all my Truucha, Cali Swangin, and OG riders DVD's to morale center the homies to check out!! They enjoyed TRUUCHA the most-------but liked the bikini shows on OG Riders!!! We even have had some heated discussions about wheel sizes and lowriding!! 


:biggrin:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Dec 30 2003, 08:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Dec 30 2003, 08:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in Doha and then in Talil Iraq.....I was in Camp Andy for 4 months ( Doha) I'm back now, but due to return in 2 months

I'm an old fucker - E-7 MSGT[/b][/quote]
Damn i hope to hit E-7 one day but for now im an E-1, hopefully i'll get higher rank in Iraq. Wats ur MOS ?


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Dec 31 2003, 12:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Dec 31 2003, 12:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully I wil be there on Jan 14th ----- I can also try and take some pics[/b][/quote]
Thanks guys , i would really appreciate it .


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC+Jan 5 2004, 11:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Individuals BC @ Jan 5 2004, 11:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i hope to hit E-7 one day but for now im an E-1, hopefully i'll get higher rank in Iraq. Wats ur MOS ?[/b][/quote]
I'm a C-130 Loadmaster -


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

TTT , any pics yet?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I was there yesterday.............. VERY UNHAPPY I'll leave it at that we will see next Saturday when I am there


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jan 18 2004, 12:19 PM
> *I was there yesterday.............. VERY UNHAPPY I'll leave it at that we will see next Saturday when I am there*


 Can u take pics of my trike, i got ur signature tatted on my arm!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jan 18 2004, 12:19 PM
> *I was there yesterday.............. VERY UNHAPPY I'll leave it at that we will see next Saturday when I am there*


 Dont blame you, i have been there and done that with Sal.... hes still my homie for life... but damn Sal.... stay on top of things man! :angry: ...and come buff my car out!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Jan 18 2004, 02:12 PM
> *:uh:*


 :uh:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

dont think alot of folks would be happy if they went over there.


----------



## Switched-One (Dec 4, 2003)

por que?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 18 2004, 12:16 PM
> *dont think alot of folks would be happy if they went over there.*


 I talked to a lot of people tonight and said they are happy as hell about their paint jobs from Sal


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah id be happy as hell if I could get my car painted from SAL!!!! Sal is great person and painter. I know he has had many problems this year but im at the point where im *REALLY* mad when I saw my car at his house that's what pushed me over the edge


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Take it to somebody else? :dunno:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey Mr. Impala, Angelo said he would stop by your place in 2 weeks, to stripe the Cadi. He is relaxing and enjoying the vacation in AZ.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Jan 18 2004, 10:13 PM
> *Take it to somebody else? :dunno:*


 Well VP STunna this is how it works. I dropped off my car to be painted paid the man and have seeen VERY little results in my car in almost a year. Now you as a VP of a club how would you deal with that if it was your car or involved your club member?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 18 2004, 10:16 PM
> *Hey Mr. Impala, Angelo said he would stop by your place in 2 weeks, to stripe the Cadi. He is relaxing and enjoying the vacation in AZ.*


 UMMM MR. Angelo will be here Thursday!!!! Well he better be :biggrin: He has a gold leaf job to do for the homies in Sweden :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes, he did mention that he had work in L. A. and wanted me to make sure that I said "Hello" for him. :wave:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jan 18 2004, 10:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jan 18 2004, 10:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Jan 18 2004, 10:13 PM
> *Take it to somebody else? :dunno:*


Well VP STunna this is how it works. I dropped off my car to be painted paid the man and have seeen VERY little results in my car in almost a year. Now you as a VP of a club how would you deal with that if it was your car or involved your club member?[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:

I see your point because you dont wanna know what id do. :biggrin:


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

Damn! That's a long fucking time for a paint job. Especially when you already paid him and hardly has done any work to your car.
I'd be fucking pissed.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I paid him 1/2 of what I owe him. MOney was never an issue. Hopefully its all gonna work out


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

sal is a hell of a painter. not about happiness from those who got their cars painted, but those who havent, and have had their car a long time. for instance that SS has been at Sal's a long time just laying under a cover since before october. cant take your car once you pay someone some money, well you can, but tons of problems. most of these cars are not far off, just a matter of finishing them up. i know mr impala's cadi was supposedly a "two-three week job".


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga_@Jan 19 2004, 05:15 AM
> *Damn! That's a long fucking time for a paint job. Especially when you already paid him and hardly has done any work to your car.
> I'd be fucking pissed.*


 to give the man some benefit of the doubt, people do know he takes some time to finish jobs, but I think most of these cars have been there an extraordinary amount of time. id want to finish them all to get paid or at least get guys the size of mr impala breathing down my neck.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58+Jan 19 2004, 09:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OrangeCounty58 @ Jan 19 2004, 09:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--atomicverga_@Jan 19 2004, 05:15 AM
> *Damn! That's a long fucking time for a paint job. Especially when you already paid him and hardly has done any work to your car.
> I'd be fucking pissed.*


to give the man some benefit of the doubt, people do know he takes some time to finish jobs, but I think most of these cars have been there an extraordinary amount of time. id want to finish them all to get paid or at least get guys the size of mr impala breathing down my neck.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 18 2004, 11:16 PM
> *Hey Mr. Impala, Angelo said he would stop by your place in 2 weeks, to stripe the Cadi. He is relaxing and enjoying the vacation in AZ.*


 Oh so that's where he was hiding at :angry:


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58+Jan 19 2004, 10:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OrangeCounty58 @ Jan 19 2004, 10:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--atomicverga_@Jan 19 2004, 05:15 AM
> *Damn! That's a long fucking time for a paint job. Especially when you already paid him and hardly has done any work to your car.
> I'd be fucking pissed.*


to give the man some benefit of the doubt, people do know he takes some time to finish jobs, but I think most of these cars have been there an extraordinary amount of time. id want to finish them all to get paid or at least get guys the size of mr impala breathing down my neck.[/b][/quote]
I know he's a good painter. I seen his work. But he shouldn't tell people that he's gonna finish a car within 2-3 weeks and almost a year later the car is just sitting there. I never met the guy. But from what I hear is that he's good people. But he shouldn't take someones money and then lag on finishing the car.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

I am sorry to see alll of you disapointed about the wait. I think Sal over books himself and wants to help every body. He is so reasonable about his prices. I am going soon to get my car done. But I will be there every day to sand and tape it. I know he has so many projects to do. I will go down there and talk to him and see what the hold up is. Ever sense his father had problems it seems he has been down. Sal is a stand up guy. I dont care how long it takes him but he will paint mine. I know I am getting quality work.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

no one question how much of a good guy he is, and everyone says the man cant say "no". time has been an issue since before many problems. hope he gets it all handled, guy has sick talent and would be a shame that he goes and does something else other then doing custom paint jobs.


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@Jan 20 2004, 10:12 PM
> *I am sorry to see alll of you disapointed about the wait. I think Sal over books himself and wants to help every body. He is so reasonable about his prices. I am going soon to get my car done. But I will be there every day to sand and tape it. I know he has so many projects to do. I will go down there and talk to him and see what the hold up is. Ever sense his father had problems it seems he has been down. Sal is a stand up guy. I dont care how long it takes him but he will paint mine. I know I am getting quality work.*


 My SS has been there a year now - and I'm okay with this - I'm not worried about it, I'm sure when he's done that I will get a great custom paint job. Sal is awesome and I'm fortunate to have my Impala painted by Sal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jan 20 2004, 06:20 PM
> *Sal is awesome and I'm fortunate to have my Impala painted by Sal!!! :biggrin:*


 uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH SAL :0 I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY WE HAD A GOOD TALK HOPEFULLY HE HEARD ME SINCE I WAS YELLING SO LOUD.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jan 20 2004, 07:38 PM
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH SAL :0 I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY WE HAD A GOOD TALK HOPEFULLY HE HEARD ME SINCE I WAS YELLING SO LOUD.*


 WATCH YOUR BLOOD PRESURER BIG UCE...BE CALM.ONELOVE


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jan 20 2004, 07:38 PM
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH SAL :0 I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY WE HAD A GOOD TALK HOPEFULLY HE HEARD ME SINCE I WAS YELLING SO LOUD.*


 I heared you busted his eardrums...Damn homie  ...but that's ok...i don't think he needs his hearing ...to Paint a car...SUP BRENT!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 21 2004, 08:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 21 2004, 08:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jan 20 2004, 07:38 PM
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH SAL  :0  I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY WE HAD A GOOD TALK HOPEFULLY HE HEARD ME SINCE I WAS YELLING SO LOUD.*


I heared you busted his eardrums...Damn homie  ...but that's ok...i don't think he needs his hearing ...to Paint a car...SUP BRENT![/b][/quote]
NADA man gotta go BACK to Diego on Saturday again to check up on Sal. Looks like im gonna be hanging out in Spring Valley AGAIN


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jan 21 2004, 09:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jan 21 2004, 09:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NADA man gotta go BACK to Diego on Saturday again to check up on Sal. Looks like im gonna be hanging out in Spring Valley AGAIN[/b][/quote]
YEah i'll see you there 2 way me when you touchdown.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 21 2004, 09:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 21 2004, 09:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEah i'll see you there 2 way me when you touchdown.[/b][/quote]
cool but if my cars not at the shop with a base coat on it you might not wanna be there cuz it may get ugly


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jan 21 2004, 12:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jan 21 2004, 12:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool but if my cars not at the shop with a base coat on it you might not wanna be there cuz it may get ugly[/b][/quote]
Of couse its gonna be ugly if _you're_ there! :0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 21 2004, 09:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jan 21 2004, 09:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of couse its gonna be ugly if _you're_ there! :0[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jan 21 2004, 10:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jan 21 2004, 10:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of couse its gonna be ugly if _you're_ there! :0[/b][/quote]
YOU AIGHT RIGHT"J"....I KNOW IT GOIN TO BE UGLY...BUT YOUR RIDE IS GOIN TO BE BEAUTIFUL UCE. STAY


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jan 21 2004, 10:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jan 21 2004, 10:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool but if my cars not at the shop with a base coat on it you might not wanna be there cuz it may get ugly[/b][/quote]
If Stunna's there it's gonna be uglier...JK :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah we can all hang out I think Sal knows I mean business now so hopefully all will work out


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jan 21 2004, 10:53 AM
> *Yeah we can all hang out I think Sal knows I mean business now so hopefully all will work out*


 If you need back up i'm here...  :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey, just dont hurt his buffing hand! My car still needs to be buffed out!!! :0


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Jan 21 2004, 10:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Jan 21 2004, 10:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jan 21 2004, 10:53 AM
> *Yeah we can all hang out I think Sal knows I mean business now so hopefully all will work out*


If you need back up i'm here...  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Have you seen BRENT? I don't think he'll ever need back up


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 21 2004, 11:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 21 2004, 11:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Stunna's there it's gonna be uglier...JK :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Can't we all just get along??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

If i ever lose a fight ill grab the person hold on and fall GAME OVER :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 21 2004, 10:55 AM
> *Hey, just dont hurt his buffing hand! My car still needs to be buffed out!!! :0*


 I won't let nothing happen to SAL, i'm sure this can all be solved without no one getting hurt, I'll bring the HYPNOTIQ someone please bring the HENESSY and evryone should be alright... :cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn thats fucked up.......hope everything works out for you  


I definately know what its like to have to get ugly with someone over lack of work on the ride :guns:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 21 2004, 11:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 21 2004, 11:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jan 21 2004, 10:55 AM
> *Hey, just dont hurt his buffing hand! My car still needs to be buffed out!!!  :0*


I won't let nothing happen to SAL, i'm sure this can all be solved without no one getting hurt, I'll bring the HYPNOTIQ someone please bring the HENESSY and evryone should be alright... :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
I second that... only drink with the real homies. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Jan 21 2004, 10:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Jan 21 2004, 10:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jan 21 2004, 10:53 AM
> *Yeah we can all hang out I think Sal knows I mean business now so hopefully all will work out*


If you need back up i'm here...  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I HERD THRU THE GRAPEWINE...THAT YOU ARE HITMAN..NACHO....WHAT SIZE WATER PISTOL YOU GOT....J/K


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I like Sal, but I don't like being lied to by anyone. I make monthly payments on my cadillac i have spent 3500 on paymenst on my car to see it in the condition its in was enough to make CHRIS REEVES STAND UP AND RUN!!!!! My car looks like its in a junkyard and i pay my hard earned money for my car to sit there and get ruined for a year? That car was CLEAN!!!!!! No it looks like an ecology candidiate. I know you guys know what I mean I shoulda taken a picture. Thats my only real beef i don't like wasting money so I had toi stop being nice


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 21 2004, 12:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 21 2004, 12:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jan 21 2004, 10:55 AM
> *Hey, just dont hurt his buffing hand! My car still needs to be buffed out!!!  :0*


I won't let nothing happen to SAL, i'm sure this can all be solved without no one getting hurt, I'll bring the HYPNOTIQ someone please bring the HENESSY and evryone should be alright... :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
...... bring some wine coolers for Sal! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Jan 21 2004, 10:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UFAMEA @ Jan 21 2004, 10:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HERD THRU THE GRAPEWINE...THAT YOU ARE HITMAN..NACHO....WHAT SIZE WATER PISTOL YOU GOT....J/K[/b][/quote]
KITA NEEDS A CLUE!!!!!! HE dont even know where his damn car is hahahahhaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jan 21 2004, 10:58 AM
> *If i ever lose a fight ill grab the person hold on and fall GAME OVER :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OMG i'm dieing of laughter in class... But really, beating up tall people is easy, beating up short people is easier. If you know how to fight that is hehee... Oh well, i'm here for ya, its better to have two people over 6' tall that weigh over 300 lbs than to only have one :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jan 21 2004, 11:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jan 21 2004, 11:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KITA NEEDS A CLUE!!!!!! HE dont even know where his damn car is hahahahhaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Hey brent, I thought you said the car was yours? that's the only reason i let you put it in my backyard... hmm.... ANyway, Kita, I ahve a ak47, a streetsweaper, and a mafioso style gun, all engraved and shit, filled with h2o silver bullets


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

KING KONG, GODZILLA, OR MOCTEZUMA AIN'T GOT SHIT ON ME!!! hahahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jan 21 2004, 01:02 PM
> *I like Sal, but I don't like being lied to by anyone. I make monthly payments on my cadillac i have spent 3500 on paymenst on my car to see it in the condition its in was enough to make CHRIS REEVES STAND UP AND RUN!!!!! My car looks like its in a junkyard and i pay my hard earned money for my car to sit there and get ruined for a year? That car was CLEAN!!!!!! No it looks like an ecology candidiate. I know you guys know what I mean I shoulda taken a picture. Thats my only real beef i don't like wasting money so I had toi stop being nice*


 man bro that sucks but you know it seems like that shit is going around these days with everybody that fucks with cars...... :angry: 

good luck with all this shit bro. later.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

P.S. Kita, the guns were on Sale at Toys r Us hahaha...


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jan 20 2004, 09:38 PM
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH SAL :0 I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY WE HAD A GOOD TALK HOPEFULLY HE HEARD ME SINCE I WAS YELLING SO LOUD.*


 You think u can take pics of my bike while ur there? I havent seen it in a long time!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I talked to Sal yesterday - he's finishing the lac before my SS - although my SS is worth more money J/K Good Luck Mr. Impala! 

I know how you feel - my car will be at Sal's 1 year next month!!! It has not been touched in a long time! I guess I'm #3 to get finished and picking it up next month - or the next month after , or maybe the month after that!!  :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

He has no choice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I can see things haven't changed over at Sal's. I have stayed away from his shop for the past two months because I am tired of the lies and broken promises. I've known Sal since he started working on custom cars with Ben Flores. I'm pretty sure he isn't trying to screw anyone over. The past few years have been tough ones for him. Hopefully he can eventually make everyone happy. One way or another, my '69 will be on the road this year, with or without a Sal Manzano paint job.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Jan 21 2004, 09:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Jan 21 2004, 09:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Stunna's there it's gonna be uglier...JK :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: 






















Hey.......wait a minute :ugh: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 21 2004, 10:06 PM
> *I can see things haven't changed over at Sal's. I have stayed away from his shop for the past two months because I am tired of the lies and broken promises. I've known Sal since he started working on custom cars with Ben Flores. I'm pretty sure he isn't trying to screw anyone over. The past few years have been tough ones for him. Hopefully he can eventually make everyone happy. One way or another, my '69 will be on the road this year, with or without a Sal Manzano paint job.*


 If im not mistaken your 69 is behind my cadi. I told Sal he didnt even need to put it back together just paint it color sand and buff and ill put it back together. Hes a great talented guy I think he should give up his shop and paint for someone else's alot less headaches more money and stress free days


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

didn't he used to paint for derrick over at d.js customs? or at least he did james corvette for derrick. and speaking of benny flores, anyone have a number to reach that guy, or his he even still on the scene?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Ben Flores is not doing lowriders anymore. He and Sal still get together for lunch quite often. Benny was working at a hot rod shop here in San Diego for awhile. I think he is doing motorcycle parts and murals out of his home now. As far as a number for Benny, Sal would be the guy to ask.


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

ok thanks been trying to get a hold of that cat for a minute.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jan 21 2004, 11:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jan 21 2004, 11:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KITA NEEDS A CLUE!!!!!! HE dont even know where his damn car is hahahahhaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
IT'S IN MY BACKYARD AND ITS PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

HAS ANYONE EVEN SEEN MY BIKE AT HIS SHOP , IS IT PAINTED?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Jan 22 2004, 08:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UFAMEA @ Jan 22 2004, 08:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S IN MY BACKYARD AND ITS PAINTED :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals 85+Dec 30 2003, 03:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Individuals 85 @ Dec 30 2003, 03:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE GOLDLEAF!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jan 22 2004, 12:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jan 22 2004, 12:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 






















Hey.......wait a minute :ugh: :tears: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

Mr Impala's Caddy


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm glad to see some sort of fucking progress is being made over there. Anyone else get their car worked on over there?


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 31 2004, 02:50 PM
> *Mr Impala's Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 31 2004, 04:50 PM
> *Mr Impala's Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 31 2004, 02:50 PM
> *Mr Impala's Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 the car is looking good so far-----brent should be pleased----i actually like the base color for the finished product------------ :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife+Feb 7 2004, 12:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriderlife @ Feb 7 2004, 12:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Jan 31 2004, 02:50 PM
> *Mr Impala's Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


the car is looking good so far-----brent should be pleased----i actually like the base color for the finished product------------ :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
You're right, BASE is key to a very nice paint job. Very critical to use the right base.


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

love the patterns...very clean and very simple :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Feb 7 2004, 11:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Feb 7 2004, 11:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, BASE is key to a very nice paint job. Very critical to use the right base.[/b][/quote]
by all means the right base will make the paint job------i like to use all silver myself--just set in my ways---but what i meant was that i like the color of this base for a finished candy color--------and the fades look really nice--------peace


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

coming out nice. the guy knows how to paint :biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife+Feb 7 2004, 01:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriderlife @ Feb 7 2004, 01:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by all means the right base will make the paint job------i like to use all silver myself--just set in my ways---but what i meant was that i like the color of this base for a finished candy color--------and the fades look really nice--------peace[/b][/quote]
Just curious, who paints for Premiere CC? I've seen some nice candy paint from your club.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Feb 7 2004, 12:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Feb 7 2004, 12:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, who paints for Premiere CC? I've seen some nice candy paint from your club.[/b][/quote]
thanx bro------actually we don't have a particular painter who does all of our cars----------the owner of the 76 caprice convert does have a shop and he painted his as well as fantasia & calipeno----but most of the others have been done by various painters-----------one of our members in particular seems to like to get every car done by someone different--hahhahaahha---------- :biggrin: and i like to mess w/ my own--------peace bro--


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife+Feb 7 2004, 02:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriderlife @ Feb 7 2004, 02:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by all means the right base will make the paint job------i like to use all silver myself--just set in my ways---but what i meant was that i like the color of this base for a finished candy color--------and the fades look really nice--------peace[/b][/quote]
i like to use all silver also, the only problem is the patterns always look dark. but doing a purple base with silver patterns will make the patterns bright  what color is he going on this caddy?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60+Feb 7 2004, 05:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (eastbay_60 @ Feb 7 2004, 05:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like to use all silver also, the only problem is the patterns always look dark. but doing a purple base with silver patterns will make the patterns bright  what color is he going on this caddy?[/b][/quote]
i believe green with marble patterns,.


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

TTT , has anyone been to his shop lately?


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

I have and will post pics soon. That caddy looks really bad ass now.


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

You took pics of my trike already?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Im going over there to "discuss" getting my car completed this Friday. I will inquire about your bike and take pictures if I see it.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Feb 7 2004, 05:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Feb 7 2004, 05:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i believe green with marble patterns,. [/b][/quote]
THE CADILLAC CAME OUT BAD ASS MY WIFE LOVES IT


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE+Mar 3 2004, 08:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OGUSO4LIFE @ Mar 3 2004, 08:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE CADILLAC CAME OUT BAD ASS MY WIFE LOVES IT[/b][/quote]
WE BOUGHT THE CAR FROM MR IMPALA BE FOR IT CAME OUT OF THE SHOP WE PICKED IT UP LAST WEEKEND


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE+Mar 3 2004, 07:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OGUSO4LIFE @ Mar 3 2004, 07:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE CADILLAC CAME OUT BAD ASS MY WIFE LOVES IT[/b][/quote]
Any finished pics?


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD+Mar 3 2004, 09:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BUD @ Mar 3 2004, 09:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any finished pics?[/b][/quote]
I heared the car got picked up, any pics of it?


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 4 2004, 10:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 4 2004, 10:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heared the car got picked up, any pics of it?[/b][/quote]
NO!! I DOINT WANT ANY ONE TO SEE IT YET!!!! MY WIFE HAS A FEW THINGS SHE WANTS TO DO TO IT BEFORE ANY ONE ELSE SEE IT :0


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Picking up my SS next friday from Sals!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE+Mar 4 2004, 10:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OGUSO4LIFE @ Mar 4 2004, 10:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!! I DOINT WANT ANY ONE TO SEE IT YET!!!! MY WIFE HAS A FEW THINGS SHE WANTS TO DO TO IT BEFORE ANY ONE ELSE SEE IT :0[/b][/quote]
 

I needed some pics of it for Sal's website......but that's ok...


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Mar 5 2004, 02:59 AM
> *Picking up my SS next friday from Sals!!*


 Anybody see any progress?


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Mar 4 2004, 11:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Mar 4 2004, 11:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Mar 5 2004, 02:59 AM
> *Picking up my SS next friday from Sals!!*


Anybody see any progress?
[/b][/quote]
I M SORRY I DID NOT SEE YOUR CAR THEIR I DOIN'T KNOW WHERE SAL HAD IT STORED AT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Mar 4 2004, 10:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Mar 4 2004, 10:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Mar 5 2004, 02:59 AM
> *Picking up my SS next friday from Sals!!*


Anybody see any progress?
[/b][/quote]
Progress? Hmmm you better go down there thats the only way this cadi got done had to get on him


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

I heard Mr. Impala was taking the 64 to Sal


haha j/p :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Mar 4 2004, 10:48 PM
> *I heard Mr. Impala was taking the 64 to Sal
> 
> 
> haha j/p :cheesy:*


 64??? i dont have a 64


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Last edited by SDStunna at Mar 6 2004, 04:32 PM


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Mar 4 2004, 11:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Mar 4 2004, 11:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Mar 4 2004, 10:48 PM
> *I heard Mr. Impala was taking the 64 to Sal
> 
> 
> haha j/p :cheesy:*


64??? i dont have a 64 [/b][/quote]
A TRAY.... :twak: 
Stunna needs to start building Impalas so he can know the difference.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 5 2004, 11:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 5 2004, 11:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A TRAY.... :twak: 
Stunna needs to start building Impalas so he can know the difference.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrs impala (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE_@Mar 4 2004, 10:56 PM
> *
> I heared the car got picked up, any pics of it?*


*
NO!! I DOINT WANT ANY ONE TO SEE IT YET!!!! MY WIFE HAS A FEW THINGS SHE WANTS TO DO TO IT BEFORE ANY ONE ELSE SEE IT :0


*[/quote]
 HEY CRAIG YOU WANT TO GIVE THAT CADI BACK TO US :biggrin:  


YOU TOOK MY DAILY WHATS UP WITH THAT CRAIG 

MR IMPALA DID NOT KNOW WHAT HE WAS DOING WHEN HE SOLD THAT CAR TO YOU COME ON YOU DONT WANT A CADI


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 5 2004, 09:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 5 2004, 09:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A TRAY.... :twak: 
Stunna needs to start building Impalas so he can know the difference.[/b][/quote]
Go away :guns: :burn: :biggrin: Of course I know the difference :ugh: 



Last edited by SDStunna at Mar 5 2004, 01:53 PM


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Mar 5 2004, 02:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
 HEY CRAIG YOU WANT TO GIVE THAT CADI BACK TO US :biggrin:  


YOU TOOK MY DAILY WHATS UP WITH THAT CRAIG 

MR IMPALA DID NOT KNOW WHAT HE WAS DOING WHEN HE SOLD THAT CAR TO YOU COME ON YOU DONT WANT A CADI *[/quote]
MISS CADILLAC I DOINT THING SHE WOULD LIKE THAT IF I SOLD IT BACK TO YOU GUYS  :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I'll be down to check on my SS this next weekend - Spoke with Mike in Vegas last night (n the guy that did the murals on RO's green 63) and we are in agreement on the artwork. I really hope I can take this car back to Reno bt next monday!

What's going on that weekend besides the LRM show - where's the "spots"?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE_@Mar 5 2004, 06:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
MISS CADILLAC I DOINT THING SHE WOULD LIKE THAT IF I SOLD IT BACK TO YOU GUYS  :biggrin:*[/quote]
when are ya'll going to post some pics of the finished product?


----------



## mrs impala (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE_@Mar 5 2004, 04:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
MISS CADILLAC I DOINT THING SHE WOULD LIKE THAT IF I SOLD IT BACK TO YOU GUYS  :biggrin:*[/quote]
WHAT ANGIE DOESN'T KNOW WON'T HURT HER :biggrin: J/P


OK OK WELL GIVE YOU $2G'S FOR IT THEN  


YOU STOLE MY DAILY


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Mar 6 2004, 09:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
WHAT ANGIE DOESN'T KNOW WON'T HURT HER :biggrin: J/P


OK OK WELL GIVE YOU $2G'S FOR IT THEN  


YOU STOLE MY DAILY *[/quote]
I DOINT THINK YOU WANT IT BACK IT NEEDS A LOT OF WORK TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER IT IS IN PEACES ALL OVER THE PLACE :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Mar 6 2004, 04:00 PM
> *I'll be down to check on my SS this next weekend - Spoke with Mike in Vegas last night (n the guy that did the murals on RO's green 63) and we are in agreement on the artwork. I really hope I can take this car back to Reno bt next monday!
> 
> What's going on that weekend besides the LRM show - where's the "spots"?*


 Whaddup Moe.......post some pics of that SS when you get it back.

L8


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE_@Mar 8 2004, 08:04 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
I DOINT THINK YOU WANT IT BACK IT NEEDS A LOT OF WORK TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER IT IS IN PEACES ALL OVER THE PLACE :uh:*[/quote]
:0


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 8 2004, 12:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 8 2004, 12:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALAMOE_@Mar 6 2004, 04:00 PM
> *I'll be down to check on my SS this next weekend - Spoke with Mike in Vegas last night (n the guy that did the murals on RO's green 63) and we are in agreement on the artwork. I really hope I can take this car back to Reno bt next monday!
> 
> What's going on that weekend besides the LRM show - where's the "spots"?*


Whaddup Moe.......post some pics of that SS when you get it back.

L8[/b][/quote]
Just talk to Sal - my Impala WILL NOT BE READY!! This shit is getting old! I will be paying Sal a visit this weekend!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

I talked to Sal last week :biggrin: Hes coo


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Mar 11 2004, 12:26 AM
> *I talked to Sal last week :biggrin: Hes coo *


 I know - He's a great guy, but you have to understand that I ship BACK out to the middle east in 2 weeks and this is my only free time - 14 months is a long time to wait and he has not made any progress since my last visit 7 months ago - I'm just getting to the point where I will have to make firm demands on him completing my car. :angry:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Youll have to pull a "Mr Impala" :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Mar 10 2004, 07:33 PM
> *Youll have to pull a "Mr Impala" :roflmao:*


 :0 :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Mar 10 2004, 08:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Mar 10 2004, 08:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Mar 10 2004, 07:33 PM
> *Youll have to pull a "Mr Impala" :roflmao:*


:0 :0[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

I think ima have to pull a Mr. Impala for my bike too!!!!!! :angry: :machinegun:  :guns:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Mar 11 2004, 07:50 AM
> *I think ima have to pull a Mr. Impala for my bike too!!!!!! :angry: :machinegun:  :guns:*


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Mar 10 2004, 11:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Mar 10 2004, 11:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Mar 11 2004, 12:26 AM
> *I talked to Sal last week :biggrin: Hes coo *


I know - He's a great guy, but you have to understand that I ship BACK out to the middle east in 2 weeks and this is my only free time - 14 months is a long time to wait and he has not made any progress since my last visit 7 months ago - I'm just getting to the point where I will have to make firm demands on him completing my car. :angry:[/b][/quote]
That sucks Moe... I remember back in December you were telling me it would be done in January...


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by On Fire+Mar 12 2004, 10:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (On Fire @ Mar 12 2004, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks Moe... I remember back in December you were telling me it would be done in January... [/b][/quote]
NOT GOOD :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up craig, did you go to sd


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

YES I WENT DOWN FOR A COULPE OF HOURS


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

hope you had a good time, how did the family look


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

YES I DID MY WIFE HAD TO COME BACK TO GO OUT WITH HERE FAMILY. OUR FAMILY LOOKED GREAT LIKE ALLWAYS


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Mar 11 2004, 06:50 AM
> *I think ima have to pull a Mr. Impala for my bike too!!!!!! :angry: :machinegun:  :guns:*


 I saw a bike at Sal's shop. Didn't know if it was yours. You wouldn't of wanted any pics of that bike anyway since absolutely no progress has a been made. Of course Sal had nothing but excuses again.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Mar 10 2004, 09:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Mar 10 2004, 09:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just talk to Sal - my Impala WILL NOT BE READY!! This shit is getting old! I will be paying Sal a visit this weekend![/b][/quote]
DEEP Homie......DEEP..........


Good Luck......


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

NOT A MR.IMPALA AGAIN :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 15 2004, 06:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1 LO 64 @ Mar 15 2004, 06:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEEP Homie......DEEP..........


Good Luck......  [/b][/quote]
Sal was cool as always - "good things come to those who wait"


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

sal's always cool, he'll hook it up nice.... by the way nice talking to you again moe!


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Mar 15 2004, 03:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AWSOM69 @ Mar 15 2004, 03:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Individuals BC_@Mar 11 2004, 06:50 AM
> *I think ima have to pull a Mr. Impala for my bike too!!!!!! :angry:  :machinegun:    :guns:*


I saw a bike at Sal's shop. Didn't know if it was yours. You wouldn't of wanted any pics of that bike anyway since absolutely no progress has a been made. Of course Sal had nothing but excuses again.[/b][/quote]
Was it primered or blue?


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Your bike was there, but not done - I'm going back down in a few weeks - I'll check on it again - what color is Sal painting it?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC+Mar 17 2004, 05:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Individuals BC @ Mar 17 2004, 05:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it primered or blue?[/b][/quote]
How long has your bike been there?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

I saw that one homie ("the muralist") working on a bike but I dont think it was yours. Its coming out sick, I should of took a pic.


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Mar 18 2004, 04:24 AM
> *I saw that one homie ("the muralist") working on a bike but I dont think it was yours. Its coming out sick, I should of took a pic.*


 That 3D bike was crazy! Mike - muralist - gets down!


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

The one with the murals of skulls is someone elses. I talked to Sal and he told me he will be working on it this coming week. He has so many projects down there. I think I am going to start helping him on my days off.


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

2 of Sal's masterpiece


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@Mar 18 2004, 12:48 AM
> *The one with the murals of skulls is someone elses. I talked to Sal and he told me he will be working on it this coming week. He has so many projects down there. I think I am going to start helping him on my days off.*


 i wanna see that 3D bike man, hook it up with some pictures, i should've taken some wen i was there


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Mar 18 2004, 01:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Mar 18 2004, 01:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lockdown_@Mar 18 2004, 12:48 AM
> *The one with the murals of skulls is someone elses. I talked to Sal and he told me he will be working on it this coming week. He has so many projects down there. I think I am going to start helping him on my days off.*


i wanna see that 3D bike man, hook it up with some pictures, i should've taken some wen i was there [/b][/quote]
here yah go


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

THANKS MANNY!!!!!!

I WANTED 2 SHOW MY HOMEBOY WHO HAS A BIKE, THAT SHIT IS BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Mar 18 2004, 01:43 PM
> *2 of Sal's masterpiece
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm seeing double. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Mar 18 2004, 01:20 AM
> *Your bike was there, but not done - I'm going back down in a few weeks - I'll check on it again - what color is Sal painting it?*


 Blue metalflake with patterns!


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Mar 18 2004, 01:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AWSOM69 @ Mar 18 2004, 01:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long has your bike been there?[/b][/quote]
Its been almost a year!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

I'm sure you'll get your bike soon - Sal's been pushing out some bad ass cars lately - Lockdown is helping him out - so it may not be long


----------



## classifiedsgv (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 18 2004, 03:54 PM
> *THANKS MANNY!!!!!!
> 
> I WANTED 2 SHOW MY HOMEBOY WHO HAS A BIKE, THAT SHIT IS BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD*


 damnssss that bike its tyte dogg thankzz for tellin me bout that bike n thankz for postin a pic manny. that bike is fucken tyte


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classifiedsgv+Mar 18 2004, 11:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (classifiedsgv @ Mar 18 2004, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mrtravieso_@Mar 18 2004, 03:54 PM
> *THANKS MANNY!!!!!!
> 
> I WANTED 2 SHOW MY HOMEBOY WHO HAS A BIKE, THAT SHIT IS BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD*


damnssss that bike its tyte dogg thankzz for tellin me bout that bike n thankz for postin a pic manny. that bike is fucken tyte[/b][/quote]
UR WELCUM :biggrin:


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Mar 17 2004, 02:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Mar 17 2004, 02:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal was cool as always - "good things come to those who wait"[/b][/quote]
Pics Moe! Damn pics! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

How is the Caprice? Did you dump the dubs for spokes yet?


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

TTT, sal's almost done with my bike, i got faith in him!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Mar 22 2004, 07:56 PM
> *TTT, sal's almost done with my bike, i got faith in him!*


 cool i hope you like it


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE+Mar 24 2004, 12:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OGUSO4LIFE @ Mar 24 2004, 12:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Individuals BC_@Mar 22 2004, 07:56 PM
> *TTT, sal's almost done with my bike, i got faith in him!*


cool i hope you like it[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: I'm headed down to SD in two weeks - I'll post some pics


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Dont forget my bike! lol


----------



## GAME (Feb 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:

sal does good work.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PENALCODE 5150+Jan 13 2003, 06:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PENALCODE 5150 @ Jan 13 2003, 06:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Jan 13 2003, 09:53 AM
> *I give this guy props..........BAD ASS Painter!
> From ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, INDIVIDUALS, MAJESTICS, KLIQUE, UNLIMITED, SAN DIEGO C.C., AZTLAN, AND THE LIST GOES ON....HE PAINTS ALL THESE CARS....AWARD WINNING...THIS GUY IS THE SHIT!*


ONE OF THE VERY BEST CUSTOM PAINTER IN THE WORLD HIS SPECIALTY IS RESIN FLAKE WITH PPG PAINTS. HE IS THE MOST LOVING PERSON I'VE EVER MET........ONELOVE BIG SAL#1[/b][/quote]
hey do you have a number on sal manzano thamks


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Mar 24 2004, 09:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Mar 24 2004, 09:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: I'm headed down to SD in two weeks - I'll post some pics[/b][/quote]
Sup with that ride Moe.......I'm dying to see pics of that bitch!


L8


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE+Mar 25 2004, 02:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VLOVE @ Mar 25 2004, 02:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey do you have a number on sal manzano thamks[/b][/quote]
619-469-5740............leave a ong message or talk real slow...until he picks up :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Mar 25 2004, 06:46 PM
> *leave a long message or talk real slow...until he picks up :biggrin:*


 Quit giving out the secrets Manny! :twak:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Mar 25 2004, 09:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Mar 25 2004, 09:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Mar 25 2004, 06:46 PM
> *leave a long message or talk real slow...until he picks up :biggrin:*


Quit giving out the secrets Manny! :twak:[/b][/quote]
He never answers that # 
:biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Mar 25 2004, 08:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Mar 25 2004, 08:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never answers that # 
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
He answer when I start talking.................


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 26 2004, 03:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 26 2004, 03:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He answer when I start talking................. [/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game+Mar 26 2004, 11:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8Game @ Mar 26 2004, 11:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:[/b][/quote]
WASSUP "G"


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz+Mar 26 2004, 02:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LA_Rollerz @ Mar 26 2004, 02:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WASSUP "G"[/b][/quote]
Wut' up Roller!!! That trey keeps looking better and better all the time. 

:biggrin:


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game+Mar 29 2004, 06:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8Game @ Mar 29 2004, 06:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut' up Roller!!! That trey keeps looking better and better all the time. 

:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 thanks G...see you in VEGAS


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

TTT , anything new at sal's shop?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

I plan on having my car at Sal's shop later this year. With God's help


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

THANKS SAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

THANKS SAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm sending my shit to SAL......... for sure..........


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Apr 5 2004, 09:26 PM
> *THANKS SAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 nice photoshopping...


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Those are some really nice pics!! 

LOOKS LIKE THE CAR ISNT EVEN REAL! - BUT WE KNOW IT IS!!!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Apr 6 2004, 10:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Apr 6 2004, 10:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Apr 5 2004, 09:26 PM
> *THANKS SAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice photoshopping...[/b][/quote]
Thanks, It (PHOTOSHOP)pays the bills :biggrin:


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

Sal Manzano is a cool guy with alot of talent...


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Has anyone spoke with sal lately, i keep calling his shop and no one will pick up. Sal if ur reading this , give me a call, i need my bike soon cause im goin to germany in 2 months!


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

hey manny have you talked to sal lately because i keep calling him but he does not answer the phone, I also leave messages, and i have not been in the shop for the last two months if you ever talk to him tell him to give me a call back please   



Last edited by chucky at Apr 20 2004, 02:43 PM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I talked to him 3 days ago.... but he called me. :dunno:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 20 2004, 06:57 PM
> *I talked to him 3 days ago.... but he called me. :dunno:*


 I just talked to him - he's there, but busy - My SS is still not done, but should be real soon.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Apr 20 2004, 05:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Apr 20 2004, 05:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Apr 20 2004, 06:57 PM
> *I talked to him 3 days ago.... but he called me.  :dunno:*


I just talked to him - he's there, but busy - My SS is still not done, but should be real soon.[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Apr 6 2004, 11:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Apr 6 2004, 11:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LA_Rollerz_@Apr 5 2004, 09:26 PM
> *THANKS SAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice photoshopping...[/b][/quote]
Nice work Manny. :biggrin:


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Apr 20 2004, 06:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Apr 20 2004, 06:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Apr 20 2004, 06:57 PM
> *I talked to him 3 days ago.... but he called me.  :dunno:*


I just talked to him - he's there, but busy - My SS is still not done, but should be real soon.[/b][/quote]
Are you still state-side? Where ever your at... be safe bro! :thumbsup: 

Let me know when you get the Imp done! Oh yeah, Vegas in October so you better be back! :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Has anyone heard from sal , ive been calling him and leaving him messages, someone tell him to call me , im leaving in a week to iraq!!!!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

saw you bike - it was suppose to get sprayed today or monday - it needed some additional prep - it was really rough - just wanted to get it perfect. 

I picked up my SS and getting ready to color sand it - looks great - I just detailed the engine and about 1/2 done with the interior - 8 hours on the engine alone today - 

I'll post some pics soon

THANKS SAL MANZANO!!!

It was good to see Manny and the boys!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Well at least you didnt have to wait very long, lmao.


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 19 2004, 09:30 PM
> *Well at least you didnt have to wait very long, lmao.*


 My car became a classic........at least my ride is now a low mileage vehicle!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Jun 19 2004, 10:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Jun 19 2004, 10:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jun 19 2004, 09:30 PM
> *Well at least you didnt have to wait very long, lmao.*


My car became a classic........at least my ride is now a low mileage vehicle!![/b][/quote]


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE+Jun 19 2004, 11:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IMPALAMOE @ Jun 19 2004, 11:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jun 19 2004, 09:30 PM
> *Well at least you didnt have to wait very long, lmao.*


My car became a classic........at least my ride is now a low mileage vehicle!![/b][/quote]
:roflmao: Is it done? Post pics!!!!!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

It's done - I will post pics on Sunday after the LG Productions Show in Woodland :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

I almost had sal paint my shit here in florida but the plan to bring him to florida fell through. Damn I can only dream what my car might have looked like.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 14 2003, 01:38 AM
> *Can't wait to see this one done....this is just the base with resin flakes......this base had so much flakes that my digi cam could not take pics cuz it was too bright.......
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats cool! I love to paint a car with lots of flake. What is resin flakes?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 14 2003, 01:38 AM
> *Can't wait to see this one done....this is just the base with resin flakes......this base had so much flakes that my digi cam could not take pics cuz it was too bright.......
> 
> 
> ...


Double post! :angry: 



Last edited by 61 Impala on 3 at Jun 28 2004, 04:54 AM


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

123 



Last edited by IMPALAMOE at Jun 29 2004, 05:01 AM


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

]http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_image..._full.jpg[/IMG]
























































[/5/web/209000-209999/209265_189_full.jpg[/IMG] 



Last edited by IMPALAMOE at Jun 29 2004, 05:02 AM


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

]http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_image..._full.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Damn :0


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Does anyone know? What the resign Flakes are.


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

hey Moe your ride came out pretty good , hey why dont you post some pictures of the hood and thanks a lot for letting me practice on your car it was a pleasure. Oh and what about the photo shooting at LRM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 28 2004, 05:56 AM
> *Does anyone know? What the resign Flakes are.*


 "Resin flake" doesnt refer to the flake itself... still the same flake as a regular flake job. It refers to a process that is used for the basecoat. Its kinda cool.... with a resin flake you can actually wipe the candy and patterns off if you want to change your paint scheme, but it wont effect the basecoat..... the base coat will stay, so all you have to do is lay out new graphics and patterns and lay the candy instead of stripping the car all the way down! :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 2 2004, 08:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 2 2004, 08:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61 Impala on 3_@Jun 28 2004, 05:56 AM
> *Does anyone know? What the resign Flakes are.*


"Resin flake" doesnt refer to the flake itself... still the same flake as a regular flake job. It refers to a process that is used for the basecoat. Its kinda cool.... with a resin flake you can actually wipe the candy and patterns off if you want to change your paint scheme, but it wont effect the basecoat..... the base coat will stay, so all you have to do is lay out new graphics and patterns and lay the candy instead of stripping the car all the way down! :0[/b][/quote]
Is the paint used for this base coat process resign based? Or how does the process work? Forgive me for being ignorant but I have never heard of such a thing. Thanks, Jason


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jul 2 2004, 10:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (61 Impala on 3 @ Jul 2 2004, 10:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the paint used for this base coat process resign based? Or how does the process work? Forgive me for being ignorant but I have never heard of such a thing. Thanks, Jason[/b][/quote]
That i dont know, its a pretty well guarded secret from what i understand.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I will have to do some research thanks bro!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 2 2004, 01:28 PM
> *I will have to do some research thanks bro!*


 My "guess" is that it is something like and industrial type paint. Not what you would get from your local body shop supply place. 

We use a lot of polyurethanes that are basically tinted resins at work for marine applications so its probably something along those lines just a clear paint to mix the flakes in. But what do i know im just guessing.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jun 28 2004, 01:18 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Jun 28 2004, 02:18 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DaMMMM MOE, LOOKS BADDDDD ASS


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

:biggrin: Any more pics of the Lac???


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

found another pic:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Hmm, I wonder if its still at Sal's shop


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Hope he paints my bucket soon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Damn that escalade looks nice been there since my old cadi was there


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 18 2004, 10:52 PM
> *Damn that escalade looks nice been there since my old cadi was there
> [snapback]2147934[/snapback]​*


Are you serious


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 18 2004, 10:52 PM
> *Damn that escalade looks nice been there since my old cadi was there
> [snapback]2147934[/snapback]​*


I like the color but it would been better if he used a purple base...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 18 2004, 10:52 PM
> *Damn that escalade looks nice been there since my old cadi was there
> [snapback]2147934[/snapback]​*


Good things come those who wait


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 18 2004, 10:39 PM
> *Good things come those who wait
> [snapback]2148064[/snapback]​*


We shall see. I don't think anyone has been more patient than I.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

QUOTE(mr impala @ Aug 18 2004, 10:52 PM)
Damn that escalade looks nice been there since my old cadi was there





> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 18 2004, 11:39 PM
> *Good things come those who wait
> [snapback]2148064[/snapback]​*



:0 DAMMMM DONT KNOW ABOUT WAITING 3 YEARS FOR A PAINT JOB...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 19 2004, 12:00 AM
> *QUOTE(mr impala @ Aug 18 2004, 10:52 PM)
> Damn that escalade looks nice been there since my old cadi was there
> :0 DAMMMM DONT KNOW ABOUT WAITING 3 YEARS FOR A PAINT JOB...
> ...


I would.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

go raiders! :biggrin:

 SAL KNOWS WHATSUP


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Sal's got skills to pay the bills :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

sals the man, i met him when i went to san diego i went to his shop and he even showed us a lil bit around town, real cool guy.

he wanted me to post this...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

here's a pic of his shop sign.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 18 2004, 11:50 PM
> *Hope he paints my bucket soon :biggrin:
> [snapback]2147931[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 18 2004, 10:50 PM
> *Hope he paints my bucket soon :biggrin:
> [snapback]2147931[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## XusoMem (Sep 6, 2004)

*
:biggrin: SAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You big 91X listening to #[email protected]#..(lol)...guess who?

Sal, guess who? Hint#1--> Who's the person who introduced you to USO c.c ?

Hint#2---> Who have you painted 3 different candies for in San Diego chapter?

.Hint#3-----> "woof, woof..."the flintstones...!!! Hey, I'll stop by there soon
to talk to you. We moved.*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XusoMem_@Sep 10 2004, 01:43 AM
> *
> :biggrin:      SAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You big 91X listening to #[email protected]#..(lol)...guess who?
> 
> ...


*
The car in your avatar looks familiar, isn't that or was DINO's car?*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 10 2004, 03:36 PM
> *The car in your avatar looks familiar, isn't that or was DINO's car?
> [snapback]2207458[/snapback]​*



well he said flinstones LOL dino is the dog so I think manny wins :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 10 2004, 03:42 PM
> *well he said flinstones LOL dino is the dog so I think manny wins  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2207478[/snapback]​*


Dino was one of the coolest rider i've ever met in SD, Are you back in the Game Dino?


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=40346]
SAL in ACTION!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=40347]
LOL :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=40350]


----------



## 62belair (Aug 15, 2002)

Damn! I was avoiding this post for awhile. SAl M definately got skills. guess im gonna have to start at page #1


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I've been looking for pics of this one


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 19 2003, 12:09 PM
> **** I AM JUST GETTING STARTED INO THE WORLD OF CUSTOM AUTOMOTIVE PAINTING ....... I KNOW IT WILL TAKE MANY YEARS TO BECOME A GREAT PAINTER BUT , HOW MANY OF THESE GUYS ARE WILLING TO TEACH ANOTHER ON THE TYPE OF ART FORM????I KNOW IN MY OWN CULTURE ( NATIVE AMERICAN ) - OUR ELDERS WONT EVEN TEACH US THE LANGUAGE OR THE WISDOM THEY KNOW... WHY ??? BECAUSE THEY FEEL THAT ALOT OF US DONT DESERVE TO KNOW .......... THAT REALLY HURTS !!! I FEEL THAT THIS IS TRUE WITH CUSTOM PAINTERS ......MOST KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY .. BUT WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THAT PERSON FAILS HIS TEACHINGS??? ALL THAT KNOWLEDGE GOES DOWN THE DRAIN ................... I WANT TO BE & I WILL BE , A WORDWIDE RENOWN AUTOMOTIVE ARTIST ....... DO YOU THINK THAT THIS GUY WOULD GIVE ME THE TIME OF DAY , IF I DIDNT KNOW AS MUCH AS THE BETTER HALF OF CUSTOM PAINTERS ???? I WANT TO LEARN AS MUCH AS I CAN & I LIKE HIS WORK ....... WHAT WILL IT TAKE FOR ME TO LEARN TECHNIQUES LIKE HIS ???????????  I SHOULD MADE THIS A TOPIC !!!!!!!!!!!!      BOB-T
> [snapback]622994[/snapback]​*



homie it can be done....i have been in the mix and read and studied the fine line...

its all in the tape!

oh and talent helps.... and skill!


----------



## XusoMem (Sep 6, 2004)

*   THUG PASSION ??   "Bro?" Is that you Manny?

Where, Who, What, When, How, Dammmm??? Manny (KandyApple '63 Imp-manny?)?????? Is that you ?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XusoMem_@Sep 18 2004, 03:11 AM
> *     THUG PASSION  ??     "Bro?" Is that you Manny?
> 
> Where, Who, What, When, How, Dammmm??? Manny (KandyApple '63 Imp-manny?)?????? Is that you ?
> [snapback]2226854[/snapback]​*


*
Yeah DINO, haha, still here with this piece of shit IMPALA, how yah been homie :biggrin: I'm back in SD (from LA) "SAME GAME different NAME" yah know how that goes *


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Whats up BIG SAL!!!! looks like your still doing the damn thing homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Anybody have recent pictures of his work ?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 13 2003, 04:44 PM
> *I had the pleasure of chattin with him over the phone...
> [snapback]395792[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Cool pics Moe


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Need more on current projects. :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Nov 29 2004, 04:35 PM
> *Need more on current projects.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2459107[/snapback]​*


Wait a few more months  :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Couldn't agree with you even more on that. :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Another one of Sal's jobs :biggrin: Pics never give his paint jobs justice


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sal is an absolute idol to me. the car that got me started in lowriding was crystal blue persausion (sp) back in i 96 i believe on the lrm cover


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 29 2004, 04:46 PM
> *sal is an absolute idol to me. the car that got me started in lowriding was crystal blue persausion (sp) back in i 96 i believe on the lrm cover
> [snapback]2459142[/snapback]​*


Same here, wish I could see it in person. The owner never brings it out


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 29 2004, 08:42 PM
> *Another one of Sal's jobs :biggrin: Pics never give his paint jobs justice
> [snapback]2459129[/snapback]​*


Hey Stunna you have any more pictures of this tre and do you know what she's called ?


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

it's called one to dream for.
san diego car club


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Nov 29 2004, 05:25 PM
> *Hey Stunna you have any more pictures of this tre and do you know what she's called ?
> [snapback]2459290[/snapback]​*


Pics didnt come out to great since it was cloudy and kinda raining.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks Stunna


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

IM GOING TO CHECK OUT MY 95 FLEETWOOD ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE_@Dec 1 2004, 11:27 AM
> *IM GOING TO CHECK OUT MY 95 FLEETWOOD ON SATURDAY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2464309[/snapback]​*


Take some pics :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Can somebody PM me Sals phone number


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE_@Dec 1 2004, 08:27 AM
> *IM GOING TO CHECK OUT MY 95 FLEETWOOD ON SATURDAY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2464309[/snapback]​*


dammm its still there ....

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Its still there cuz it needed some detail work paint was real nice he did a good job Im going to AZ to pick up a car and we are gonna swing by and say HI


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 2 2004, 12:41 AM
> *dammm its still there ....
> 
> :0
> [snapback]2467423[/snapback]​*



:0 R-A-M-I-R-O


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 1 2004, 11:47 PM
> *:0 R-A-M-I-R-O
> [snapback]2467432[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

stopped by Sal's he had told us the car was 1/2 ways done well it hasnt been touched since we dropped it off. Sal is a NICE guy but instead of lying he should be honest. You can see the grass growing around the tires in his front yard kinda hard to finish a car if its at your house getting rained on candys fade in the sun and sitting outsides not helping this poor car


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Nov 29 2004, 07:50 PM
> *Same here, wish I could see it in person. The owner never brings it out
> [snapback]2459157[/snapback]​*


Did he ever sale it? Remember seeing Jason post on here a while back that he was trying to get rid of it?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Dec 7 2004, 08:38 PM
> *Did he ever sale it?  Remember seeing Jason post on here a while back that he was trying to get rid of it?
> [snapback]2484284[/snapback]​*


No idea, ive never even seen it in person :dunno:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2004, 07:50 PM
> *stopped by Sal's he had told us the car was 1/2 ways done well it hasnt been touched since we dropped it off. Sal is a NICE guy but instead of lying he should be honest. You can see the grass growing around the tires in his front yard kinda hard to finish a car if its at your house getting rained on candys fade in the sun and sitting outsides not helping this poor car
> [snapback]2484080[/snapback]​*


Don't feel bad. I must be a glutton for punishment cause he has two cars of mine.


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

NICE...


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Any word from SAL? Still havent heard from him or seen my bike in almost two years!


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Feb 26 2005, 09:53 AM
> *Any word from SAL? Still havent heard from him or seen my bike in almost two years!
> [snapback]2779302[/snapback]​*



2 years - you still have a good number for him? 

I should be down in a couple of weeks.....send me his number


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

he lags whats new? 6 month dent repair on cars. never answers his phone, what a surprise. 619-469-5740 it works, since it popped on my caller id. i thought it was going to snow that day, it did rain, but no snow and no calls in a couple of weeks. sad when you have to baby sit grown people


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Feb 26 2005, 06:53 AM
> *Any word from SAL? Still havent heard from him or seen my bike in almost two years!
> [snapback]2779302[/snapback]​*


Have you given Sal any money?


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Yea i gave him all of it.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Feb 26 2005, 11:04 PM
> *Yea i gave him all of it.
> [snapback]2782280[/snapback]​*


Damn that sucks.... i was gonna tell you that you should just go get your bike back and forget about Sal. I bet it looks exactly like it did last time you saw it.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 26 2005, 09:05 PM
> *Damn that sucks.... i was gonna tell you that you should just go get your bike back and forget about Sal. I bet it looks exactly like it did last time you saw it.
> [snapback]2782285[/snapback]​*


It does.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

USO was out here last week and we found SALS shop in Spring valley but "ironically" one of his bay doors were open(his shop is hidden behind the VA club next to the ornamental iron shop)but the business up front said that he had stepped out for a second!!!

Only ride there I saw(and it wasn't properly covered)was Ray from SDCC's(JUNEBUG62 on LIL)purple dually with the mural and gold flake pinstriping(God I love that car)!!!!

More than likely NOTHING has been done to it regardless of the $$$Sal is a "old school painter" like my tio and you have to stay on them because they have "too much" work for one person.Alot of the hotrodders could care less if you have there car for a couple of years but....when its done...IT BETTER BE THE SHIT !!!


MS


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

How much does he charge to spray a kandy paintjob?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 years?????


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Sal is cool and all, but he takes on more than he can handle. My car was a nightmare and I spent a whole week at his shop until he was done (He did the work in a week with direct pressure). He put in some long days and at the end my clear coat remained tacky - not mixed properly. I ended up resanding the clear and applying a new coat when I got home. 

The paint was clean and a good deal, but with all my trips to San Diego and time - it may have not been worth the effort. 

I tried calling him today and no answer. I know he screens his calls and cant make long distance calls. 

Good Luck in getting your bike back. I know it was at his shop the last time I was there last year.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

to top off the guy doesnt do his work, the guy lies. if you cant do it say you cant, if you can DO IT. i call the shop two times daily every day, so he cant pull the "i didnt get any calls". i dont like bad mouthing people and i dont like yelling at people in front of their customers like i did last time at his shop. promises and more promises, but never any results. good guy, has some talent, but sucks in buisness


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

bad ass painter


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2005, 07:02 PM
> *bad ass painter
> [snapback]2785334[/snapback]​*


bad ass or half ass


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2005, 08:03 PM
> *bad ass or half ass
> [snapback]2785342[/snapback]​*


i'm getting my next car painted by him, so my son can roll it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:roflmao: how old is he?...should be ready by then!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2005, 07:04 PM
> *i'm getting my next car painted by him, so my son can roll it
> [snapback]2785352[/snapback]​*



GOOD LUCK! cant finish a couple dents on a car and a bike frame, and you think hell finish a car? well if you give it to him now, maybe your kid now, who might be under 10 years old can pick up the car and drive it out his shop when he gets his license


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

My car has been there for over 5 years. I gave him my El Camino last November after he convinced me that he could get it done within a few weeks. It's still there. There's an Amigo's ride there that has been there longer than longer than my '69. I told Sal just yesterday that I was going to have someone from Groupe paint my frame but he told not too, that he would get to it this year. I'm really disappointed in this whole thing. I'm really surprised someone hasn't burned down the shop. It happened to Benny Flores, who did a lot of the same thing. Sal's a friend, and I have defended him from irate customers before, but enough is enough. Sometimes I wonder what the quality will be, since he seems to be running that shop at a deficit. I guess it's back over there tomorrow for another heart to heart talk.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Feb 27 2005, 10:33 PM
> *Sal's a friend, and I have defended him from irate customers before, but enough is enough. [snapback]2786028[/snapback]​*


This is exactly how i feel man..... i love Sal to death, he is my homie for life no matter what.... but like you said, there comes a time when enough is enough. I stopped recommending him to people.... but i do feel very lucky to have gotten the paintjob he has given me. I know after he painted my rag i swore i would never use another painter in my life, but seriously, i wouldnt waste my time next time.

Next time you see Sal, tell him i said Hello, i havent talked to him since last Sept when he was "supposed" to come visit me the following week. :uh:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 27 2005, 08:49 PM
> *
> Next time you see Sal, tell him i said Hello, i havent talked to him since last Sept when he was "supposed" to come visit me the following week.  :uh:
> [snapback]2786120[/snapback]​*


Will do. It was a little embarassing when I told my fellow Groupe members how long he had had my '69. I'm going to give another few months, after that it will be another painter and legal action.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah seems like he doesnt have the time, but everytime i go something new is there. like that rivi he painted in the early 80s, id hate to go by this week and see that car worked on


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 27 2005, 09:49 PM
> *
> 
> Next time you see Sal, tell him i said Hello, i havent talked to him since last Sept when he was "supposed" to come visit me the following week.  :uh:
> [snapback]2786120[/snapback]​*



told you what he said lsat time, bogus. can only do so much from a distance and when he never picks up his phone reciever


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 27 2005, 08:59 PM
> *yeah seems like he doesnt have the time, but everytime i go something new is there. like that rivi he painted in the early 80s, id hate to go by this week and see that car worked on
> [snapback]2786186[/snapback]​*


The Rivi is the car from Amigos. The owner hasn't been by in a few weeks so absolutely nothing has been done on it.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 27 2005, 11:04 PM
> *told you what he said lsat time, bogus. can only do so much from a distance and when he never picks up his phone reciever
> [snapback]2786208[/snapback]​*


Yea i know man, im kinda pissed about it. :angry:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Feb 27 2005, 10:12 PM
> *The Rivi is the car from Amigos. The owner hasn't been by in a few weeks so absolutely nothing has been done on it.
> [snapback]2786272[/snapback]​*


yeah but the car shouldnt even be in the shop with all the work he has. especially inside his shop where one of our cars should be at. last conversation i had with him was also about people who can actually do a "lowrider" paint job well. i told him its dieing. he said it wasnt. i told him it was dieing not because of not enough talented painters, but the fact that they are poor buisness men. most like to paint, but play catch up with the money.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i can say especially with lowrider painters, we dont know when to stop usually we want something special, unique, and bad ass. hence the problem of not getting enough money for the job you are doing, putting too much of your time and money. shit my overhead is 10gs a month and you figure if i do 2 custom paint jobs a month you are not making any money. so yes you are 100 percent correct most painters are not the best business men. you want things to come out great but you cant get paid to do it


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2005, 11:09 PM
> *i can say especially with lowrider painters, we dont know when to stop usually we want something special, unique, and bad ass. hence the problem of not getting enough money for the job you are doing, putting too much of your time and money. shit my overhead is 10gs a month and you figure if i do 2 custom paint jobs a month you are not making any money. so yes you are 100 percent correct most painters are not the best business men. you want things to come out great but you cant get paid to do it
> [snapback]2786575[/snapback]​*



AS A PAINTER I TO AGREE WITH YOU SHOW AND GO ! BOBBY J.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i hear you jimmy and bobby about the time that goes into a custom paint job. i have good friends who are painters as well. those who know a little about paint also know it can be a tough job. its up to the painter to decide the price that makes it worth it to them. the quicker they get that car done, the more that money is worth compared to the time you took. when he gets started, he is very quicly and doesa good job. the problem is getting started or not showing up to work.with 5 year,2 year and 6 mos dent repair jobs, not going to be in many peoples good graces nor be able to consisently pay for materials, rent and other things. taking longer due to pride is one thing, but taking longer due to poor buisness practices (including poor judgement) is another


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sal is definately a good painter i will give him that....he contacted me once via email out of the blue..it was a surprise since i don't know him.......in my opinion he does the same as most custom painters ........he takes in way too much work than he can possibly handle......the funny part is that he actually has a shop and is suppose to be working at least 5 days a week for 8 hours a day.......most painters i know that lag as much as you guys make it sound paint after work or on weekends.........or do more collision work than custom work........it's a shame when you get a bad rep and still have the talent to turn out great work when you want to.........too bad sal was not on this side of cali.......i would lend him a hand if he would accept it............sorry guys for all your mis-fortunes w/ sal------------he sounded like a real cool guy and has lots of talent w/ a spray gun.....................peace

richee


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

called me today, see if he works on the car. even said he knew he had been lagging. if i were in SD the car would have been done, helping out is no problem. but hard when you are busy.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Feb 27 2005, 09:33 PM
> *My car has been there for over 5 years. [snapback]2786028[/snapback]​*



5 years??? what justifies this???


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Been by there the past two days. Tiny amount of work on the Elco. Long talk with Sal again about getting my two cars out of there. Told me he would have the Elco done by 15 March. The '69 is supposed to be after the Amigos Rivi. Funny thing is, today two guys dropped off cars for work. One was a '63 rag in primer and a Majestics Regal Sal painted a few years ago. Told Sal that I will not accept these cars getting worked on before mine. Hope he realizes I'm serious. Asked him about the Individuals' bike, he shrugged. We shall see.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

like i said he called this morning, i think its all lip service. that RIVI is a recent car, no way hands should touch it before yours gets touched. again 6 mos ding repair, went from "for sure by new years" to "two more weeks" to Feb 15 (guess he likes the number 15) to itll be done within a couple weeks. better just to pop in like you did. the guy cant fit any more cars there, dont know where he stuck the new cars at.

seems like everytime I/we go buy, his shop has new additions as well as his house


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 1 2005, 10:47 PM
> *like i said he called this morning, i think its all lip service. that RIVI is a recent car, no way hands should touch it before yours gets touched. again 6 mos ding repair, went from "for sure by new years" to "two more weeks" to Feb 15 (guess he likes the number 15) to itll be done within a couple weeks. better just to pop in like you did. the guy cant fit any more cars there, dont know where he stuck the new cars at.
> 
> seems like everytime I/we go buy, his shop has new additions as well as his house
> [snapback]2796515[/snapback]​*


That car graduated from the house to near the shop today.


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

I would love to see pics of my bike , if you even see it there, can ya take pics? Or if ya see it , let me know if its still primer! If you dont know wat my bike looks like , its on my avatar. Thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

so i guess the chances of sal flying out to other states to paint has gone from slim to... yeah you gotta be fuckin kiddin me !

if you had the hottest bitch on the block, that gave the best head ever, but everytime you stopped by, she was allways busy servin some other cat, you'd eventually STOP COMMING BY ! get it?

I wish I could have sal paint a car for me, but from reading this thread, its dosn't sound worth the headache. I can deal with those kinda problems with the dudes from my own area.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i have a question for you guys who have cars or bikes waiting to be painted. do you pay him upfront? after the job is done? 1/2 now, 1/2 when finished? does he charge flat rates for a job???????????


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 1 2005, 11:17 AM
> *sal is definately a good painter i will give him that....he contacted me once via email out of the blue..it was a surprise since i don't know him.......in my opinion he does the same as most custom painters ........he takes in way too much work than he can possibly handle......the funny part is that he actually has a shop and is suppose to be working at least 5 days a week for 8 hours a day.......most painters i know that lag as much as you guys make it sound paint after work or on weekends.........or do more collision work than custom work........it's a shame when you get a bad rep and still have the talent to turn out great work when you want to.........too bad sal was not on this side of cali.......i would lend him a hand if he would accept it............sorry guys for all your mis-fortunes w/ sal------------he sounded like a real cool guy and has lots of talent w/ a spray gun.....................peace
> 
> richee
> [snapback]2793147[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 1 2005, 12:17 PM
> *sal is definately a good painter i will give him that....he contacted me once via email out of the blue..it was a surprise since i don't know him.......in my opinion he does the same as most custom painters ........he takes in way too much work than he can possibly handle......the funny part is that he actually has a shop and is suppose to be working at least 5 days a week for 8 hours a day.......most painters i know that lag as much as you guys make it sound paint after work or on weekends.........or do more collision work than custom work........it's a shame when you get a bad rep and still have the talent to turn out great work when you want to.........too bad sal was not on this side of cali.......i would lend him a hand if he would accept it............sorry guys for all your mis-fortunes w/ sal------------he sounded like a real cool guy and has lots of talent w/ a spray gun.....................peace
> 
> richee
> [snapback]2793147[/snapback]​*



heard a lot of people go to him cuz he's inexpensive. So if everyone goes to him, and he never turns away work, there is a problem. I would never let my car sit that long with no progress. I have pulled it from many shops. My painter now tells me it will be a year, but that is definite. Still a long time when you think of 06, but it will be done and these other dudes will still be waitin on Sal. Think it is better to pay more and go somewhere reputable, where you will get work done. IMO


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

perfect example, a friend of the family owns a chrome shop in Gardena -------- he used to do all my chrome for basically cost. ------------- but since it was when he could get to it, it would take 6 months to get shit back. Too long to wait, so now I go elsewhere and pay more, and have it in 2 weeks. time vs. $$


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

............. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 7 2005, 08:49 AM
> *perfect example, a friend of the family owns a chrome shop in Gardena -------- he used to do all my chrome for basically cost. ------------- but since it was when he could get to it, it would take 6 months to get shit back. Too long to wait, so now I go elsewhere and pay more, and have it in 2 weeks. time vs. $$
> [snapback]2818983[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

unfortunately i inherited the problem. i dont like baby sitting adults.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 7 2005, 02:04 PM
> *unfortunately i inherited the problem. i dont like baby sitting adults.
> [snapback]2819431[/snapback]​*


you would make a great babysitter...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 7 2005, 02:04 PM
> *unfortunately i inherited the problem. i dont like baby sitting adults.
> [snapback]2819431[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 7 2005, 01:04 PM
> *unfortunately i inherited the problem. i dont like baby sitting adults.
> [snapback]2819431[/snapback]​*



I hear ya, don't know the situation, but sometimes it is better to cut loses, and go elsewhere, specially since you know people


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 7 2005, 01:04 PM
> *unfortunately i inherited the problem. i dont like baby sitting adults.
> [snapback]2819431[/snapback]​*



there is a Garcia's auto body on Vermont in Gardena. did a lot of work for Troy's 63 from RO. Also Western auto body, next to UPS on Western in Gardena.
Then there is Reflections in Wilmington (Manuel) on Anaheim and Frigate. to name a few.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

youre right about cutting your loses. i dont like haveing a car more then 30 mins from me personally. sad when people take pride in their buisness image anymore. when the pride is gone, no point even doing the work you are doing. goes back to where has the art gone topic


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

damn, this topic turned around pretty quick the last few pages :biggrin: Its dissapointing to read all this, you always hear from the man, see his paintjobs, beautiful work. Maybe he`s getting tired off it, just taking on projects and seeing where itll end.... :dunno:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i think the people who tend to enjoy painting less are those who get behind on work and have people yelling at them. but it isnt anyone else's fault usually


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

I think Sal has a twin brother out here near Philly. I've got the same song and dance from my body/painter. Gave him a lot of $$$ up front and have come about a 1/8 of inch from taking legal action.

He's had the car just about a year now, said it would be done Oct/Nov '04.

It's still in epoxy primer from after getting blasted.

Funny thing also, Sal's shop and my guy's are about the same size. 

I'm curious to see how he get's the body off the frame.

Everyone is right, great painters but bad with business.

:angry:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 7 2005, 02:07 PM
> *damn, this topic turned around pretty quick the last few pages  :biggrin: Its dissapointing to read all this, you always hear from the man, see his paintjobs, beautiful work. Maybe he`s getting tired off it, just taking on projects and seeing where itll end.... :dunno:
> [snapback]2819694[/snapback]​*



From the painters I have talked to, they say that it is too much bs for them also. Everyone wants a full Kandy and doesn't want to pay. Some of the cars going in need a lot of work, owners expect perfection, all for 5K. Heard that's why people go to Sal, because you get a decent job for good price----- downside ------ wait 15 years for your car. A collision Import car can come in, buy a new fender, hood, paint black, make 2K in 2 days. Why screw with a 40 year old car where they have to block for weeks? There are guys out there that will do the work, just have to be willing to pay. No way around.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 7 2005, 10:08 PM
> *From the painters I have talked to, they say that it is too much bs for them also. Everyone wants a full Kandy and doesn't want to pay. Some of the cars going in need a lot of work, owners expect perfection, all for 5K. Heard that's why people go to Sal, because you get a decent job for good price----- downside ------ wait 15 years for your car. A collision Import car can come in, buy a new fender, hood, paint black, make 2K in 2 days. Why screw with a 40 year old car where they have to block for weeks? There are guys out there that will do the work, just have to be willing to pay. No way around.
> [snapback]2819861[/snapback]​*



very true about today`s cars and classic cars, yet i just dont see how you can run a shop, and take somebody`s car and money and just keep stalling and stalling and let it collect dust, theres painters over here that do the same. Im opening my own shop in a couple of years, itll be one of the few in europe that`s offering candy paintjobs, flakes, pinstriping and all, honesty is inportant you know, tight schedules and honesty go a long way. Too bad though to see that people have to wait years for a custoim paintjob...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 7 2005, 03:25 PM
> *very true about today`s cars and classic cars, yet i just dont see how you can run a shop, and take somebody`s car and money and just keep stalling and stalling and let it collect dust, theres painters over here that do the same. Im opening my own shop in a couple of years, itll be one of the few in europe that`s offering candy paintjobs, flakes, pinstriping and all, honesty is inportant you know, tight schedules and honesty go a long way. Too bad though to see that people have to wait years for a custoim paintjob...
> [snapback]2819908[/snapback]​*



guess it's hard to turn away work, specially when the $$ is there. Always bad business, but seems they are all like that. That is why there are so many unfinished cars, and people end up giving up on projects. Too much headache. Easier to buy a new car, have it striped, throw some $300 China wires, and call it a day.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

i think what it comes down to is that those who operate their business this way keep doing so because people keep coming to them. why are they gonna change the method of operation if the customers/money havent stopped coming. it really sad that it had come to this for people who have invested their hard earned money into these situations. i think that maybe the box needs to be opened and other painters need to be looked at. for example this car was painted here locally...from start to finish...and it didnt take no 5 years either!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

and another shot


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

ok check out this one..painted by the very talented buggs from phoenix


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

shit he even did this one


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

a builder can get this quality of paint at a fraction of the cost in Cali...and in 5-6 months done...ive even heard less!!! gez it comes down to are some willing to sacrifice time to tow down and come back to pick up..but when you consider that as opposed to 5 years it makes sense...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

bugs sure knows how to paint i found this on his website :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*that is the point!!! he is a very talented painter..shit ill even go on record and say he is one of the best, not to mention his pinstripping is off the charts!!! now consider that there are several painters of that quality out here...and it makes good sense to come here for the business.....*_


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

That guy Bugs is a pretty good painter from what ive seen (not my style personaly), but i know you guys arent trying to compare him with Sal!?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2005, 04:56 PM
> *That guy Bugs is a pretty good painter from what ive seen (not my style personaly), but i know you guys arent rying to compare him with Sal!?!?!  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2820377[/snapback]​*



From what I see, Bugs is better than Sal. I prefer the "Mario Gomez" style over the "Vanderslice" patterns. I seen some of Sals work where the patterns make no sense, and they are all on top of each other. I am not THAT familiar with his work, so don't attack me, just from what I've seen. :biggrin: 
What is this tribal on a 58???


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

That 58 was painted over 8 years ago and still looks great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

These patterns flow with the car, ans accent the lines


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

You wanna talk about patterns that dont make sense and are all over top of each other.... :uh: Look at this, lolol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2005, 05:23 PM
> *That 58 was painted over 8 years ago and still looks great.
> [snapback]2820455[/snapback]​*



I am not questioning the quality, because I only see pictures, I just don't agree with the patterns, but some people like patterne with no reason, that is what makes us different. :biggrin: I am not dogging the car either because it looks great, but not my style of patterns. I don't think tribal looking patterns go on a 1958 Impala. They would look great on a boat or motorcycle. :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2005, 05:27 PM
> *You wanna talk about patterns that dont make sense and are all over top of each other....  :uh:  Look at this, lolol:
> 
> 
> ...



Well I don't want to get into criticizing people's cars, but when my car is done, you will see my style---- like it or not :biggrin: and it will be done by ss next year :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Its just an opinion. I said dude looked like a good painter, but i dont care for his style. To me he doesnt pick the right shades of the colors he is using and i dont like how some of his patterns just go over the tops of others with no thought behind it.... to me it looks amaturish and unfinished.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Its just an opinion. I said dude looked like a good painter, but i dont care for his style. To me he doesnt pick the right shades of the colors he is using and i dont like how some of his patterns just go over the tops of others with no thought behind it.... to me it looks amaturish and unfinished.
> [snapback]2820558[/snapback]​*


that's the thing with custom paint, not only are you buying quality, you are buying their style. I would love to have Mario paint a car for me, but from what I hear he is so flakey, that even Lifestyle hardly use him anymore. I guess with Sal, if he takes 10 years to paint a car, he can't be in the loop either.  My car has to be finished asap, no time for bs. No need to make lifetime project out of it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Its just an opinion. I said dude looked like a good painter, but i dont care for his style. To me he doesnt pick the right shades of the colors he is using and i dont like how some of his patterns just go over the tops of others with no thought behind it.... to me it looks amaturish and unfinished.
> [snapback]2820558[/snapback]​*



talk about shades------ unless you are a Lakers fan :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 7 2005, 05:51 PM
> *talk about shades------ unless you are a Lakers fan :biggrin:
> [snapback]2820607[/snapback]​*


That shit is niiiiiiice, Sal knows how to pick colors. :biggrin: See thats what so great about lowriding...... both of us have been in the game for a while, both of us seem to prefer the traditional style cars, both of us appreciate nice work..... but we totally dissagree on the topic at hand, lol. If everyone liked the same exact thing, lowriding would be pretty boring. :cheesy: 

But i fully agree with you, if the painter doesnt want to work, go elsewhere. So what painter are you going with if you dont mind me asking. Mac Garcia? Or someone else? Besides Sal, Benny, and Big Ed, Ive always liked work from Mexico, Mario DeAlba Jr., Mario Gomez, and Steve DeMan..... i just cant afford them! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2005, 06:01 PM
> *That shit is niiiiiiice, Sal knows how to pick colors.  :biggrin:  See thats what so great about lowriding...... both of us have been in the game for a while, both of us seem to prefer the traditional style cars, both of us appreciate nice work..... but we totally dissagree on the topic at hand, lol. If everyone liked the same exact thing, lowriding would be pretty boring.  :cheesy:
> 
> But i fully agree with you, if the painter doesnt want to work, go elsewhere. So what painter are you going with if you dont mind me asking. Mac Garcia? Or someone else? Besides Sal, Benny, and Big Ed, Ive always liked work from Mexico, Mario DeAlba Jr., Mario Gomez, and Steve DeMan..... i just cant afford them!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2820673[/snapback]​*


I do agree with being different. I can appreciate other styles also, and respect someones hard earned money and time put into a car, EVEN IF it isn't to my standards. 

:biggrin: My car was at Mac's for a year, then he decided he wanted 20K to paint it. Thought that was too much for a non-kandy, on a conv, that doesn't need body work.-------------- So I pulled it. As of now, I am undecided. I don't mind paying, but I want the quality, done in a reasonable time, and most importantly for my car to be safe :0 Any Ideas?????


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

here's the style. It makes my eyes feel good :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=89940&st=0


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 7 2005, 06:30 PM
> *here's the style. It makes my eyes feel good :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=89940&st=0
> [snapback]2820742[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 7 2005, 06:25 PM
> *I do agree with being different. I can appreciate other styles also, and respect someones hard earned money and time put into a car, EVEN IF it isn't to my standards.
> 
> :biggrin: My car was at Mac's for a year, then he decided he wanted 20K to paint it. Thought that was too much for a non-kandy, on a conv, that doesn't need body work.-------------- So I pulled it. As of now, I am undecided. I don't mind paying, but I want the quality, done in a reasonable time, and most importantly for my car to be safe :0  Any Ideas?????
> [snapback]2820729[/snapback]​*


OUCH! A rag with no bodywork, he should enjoy painting something like that, i would love to see what he would do to it for $20k though! But i couldnt pay that much for paint... like you i dont mind paying for the work, but dont wanna get ass raped either. I used Sal because he is a friend and was the best that i could afford.... and i feel i got wayyyyyy more paintjob than i paid for. But it seems like thats how it goes alot of times.... you either pay out the ass and get it done in a decent time frame, or save some money and get it when you get it..... i got more time than money. And damn man, you asking me for ideas... shouldnt it be the other way around??? :buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2005, 06:36 PM
> *OUCH! A rag with no bodywork, he should enjoy painting something like that, i would love to see what he would do to it for $20k though! But i couldnt pay that much for paint... like you i dont mind paying for the work, but dont wanna get ass raped either. I used Sal because he is a friend and was the best that i could afford.... and i feel i got wayyyyyy more paintjob than i paid for. But it seems like thats how it goes alot of times.... you either pay out the ass and get it done in a decent time frame, or save some money and get it when you get it..... i got more time than money. And damn man, you asking me for ideas... shouldnt it be the other way around???  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2820764[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: same here ------ time vs. $$$ ----- I am at the point where I want to get the car done, and deal with the backlash later


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit for 20 grand i would give you quality, time frame, and pinstriping and a very secure safe shop


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 7 2005, 07:30 PM
> *here's the style. It makes my eyes feel good :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=89940&st=0
> [snapback]2820742[/snapback]​*


but which ride or paint is more your style that you would have on your car.?....
.i like stoned immaculate, green with envy , and the orange caddy


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Someone mentioned earlier, maybe it was Brandon, about being busy and locality.

I originally leased a very secure shop, that I paid way too much for a month. But it was close (within blocks) of the engine builder, tranny, body shops I am using.

The down side is, they are 50 miles from my house, and I work anywhere from 10-16 hours a day 6 days a week. So finding time to go look at my '62 has been a huge ordeal.

I just saw my '62 for the first time in almost a year, and it's 8:45PM and I gotta get up at 400AM to go to work. :uh: 

Car looks good though, needs a lot of work, but all that is bought and paid for.

Always more time than money.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 7 2005, 03:21 PM
> *From what I see, Bugs is better than Sal. I prefer the "Mario Gomez" style over the "Vanderslice" patterns. I seen some of Sals work where the patterns make no sense, and they are all on top of each other. I am not THAT familiar with his work, so don't attack me, just from what I've seen.  :biggrin:
> What is this tribal on a 58???
> [snapback]2820447[/snapback]​*


Actually those patterns are what we here in San Diego call the Benny Flores Zs. Benny used to like doing those Zs. They were his trademark. Sal learned from Benny, so it's no wonder you see the Zs in some of his work. There are a lot of custom painters here in San Diego, but Sal is a friend and I have been burned before by others. I could have the '69 painted by someone in my club, but Sal and Benny are one of the few that know how to do resins and Benny doesn't do Lowriders anymore. My Camaro has a resin on it and I wouldn't want any other type of flake job on the Caprice. The long wait has only been tolerable because I was showing another car. Sal will have the nine completed this year. He has someone else working in the shop now and some of his friends are pitching in to help. So those of you who have cars there should have some satisfaction soon.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Another thing about the work that Sal does. His paint jobs are done with good taste. I've seen a lot, and I mean a lot, of paint jobs that are just plain clownish. Which is okay if that's how you like to ride.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i like the fades he did on the big body. i personally dont like the Z patterns or many of the bug patterns.although i do liked the ones posted except for some minor things. i like the patterns done by Buggs on Danny Galvez's 66. i am more of a mario gomez, de alba paint job style guy. B for 20g's could probably get Foose's shop to paint it, sure Santini's, Starbucks and Willie Ochoa. thats a lot of scrap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 7 2005, 07:38 PM
> *but which ride  or paint is more your style that you would have on your car.?....
> .i like stoned immaculate, green with envy , and the orange caddy
> [snapback]2821021[/snapback]​*



like the paradise Monte, and the 66 Rivi, my favorites. I typically don't like "bubbles", but the ones on the Rivi are nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 7 2005, 09:00 PM
> *i like the fades he did on the big body. i personally dont like the Z patterns or many of the bug patterns.although i do liked the ones posted except for some minor things. i like the patterns done by Buggs on Danny Galvez's 66. i am more of a mario gomez, de alba paint job style guy. B  for 20g's could probably get Foose's shop to paint it, sure Santini's, Starbucks and Willie Ochoa. thats a lot of scrap.
> [snapback]2821380[/snapback]​*



know what your sayin' E, good thing is body is ready to paint, all work is done, and I know painters hate body work. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Mar 7 2005, 07:42 PM
> *Someone mentioned earlier, maybe it was Brandon, about being busy and locality.
> 
> I originally leased a very secure shop, that I paid way too much for a month. But it was close (within blocks) of the engine builder, tranny, body shops I am using.
> ...



exactly, my car was a little over an hour away, which was hard because I can't make it by during the week, because he is not there after work, and I have to schedule weekends with them. Then the car starts sitting because they think you are not interested.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

this car wasnt painted by Bugs...the rest that I showed were. The point that I made was that you can get quality work done out here..without alot of the headaches...now I will disagree with you J on the point that Bugs isnt the shit with his tapes and striping. I would say that having your hands on a Lifestyle car (Joe Ray's) in particular is a pretty impressive part of a resume...but hey to each his own. The fact that we can agree to disagree is the cool point..as a side note...I dont know Sal..dont know his work...so I wasnt speaking on him. I _was_ speaking on what I do know...Arizona painters.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

_*now this is one that was done by bugs...cant deny this work on any day...but hey once again its just my opinion...i will add i dont work for bugs...i dont have anything to gain here..just my .02 and opinion... *_:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hey ,look isnt that big Jae in the back ..?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah it is as a matter of fact


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i think there are A LOT of quality painters out there, dont think there are a lot of "lowrider" type painters that are reliable anymore. i like the skills these guys have, but like most people commenting, im picky. i wouldnt let a painter have the most "creative liscense", especially with colors. some of these guys wouldnt go far as interior decorators.  kind of far to take a car to get painted in AZ, maybe if start working out there.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 8 2005, 12:59 PM
> *i think there are A LOT of quality painters out there, dont think there are a lot of "lowrider" type painters that are reliable anymore.  i like the skills these guys have, but like most people commenting, im picky. i wouldnt let a painter have the most "creative liscense", especially with colors. some of these guys wouldnt go far as interior decorators.   kind of far to take a car to get painted in AZ, maybe if start working out there.
> [snapback]2824135[/snapback]​*



true it is far...but look at it this way..if you had someone close to you who could monitor what was being done to your car..it would be worth the time to tow considering your car would be done in a timely manner (4-6 months) not 5 years...


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 8 2005, 12:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



jae and my dad talking about some good stuff.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

there are nice painters here in az. buggs proably being the best multi talented person. miranda also do very good work. he painted the deep purple rivi from imperials. miranda and buggs do very good work.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 7 2005, 03:28 PM
> *a builder can get this quality of paint at a fraction of the cost in Cali...and in 5-6 months done...ive even heard less!!! gez it comes down to are some willing to sacrifice time to tow down and come back to pick up..but when you consider that as opposed to 5 years it makes sense...
> [snapback]2820211[/snapback]​*



i know how that feels. i had to drive 6-7 hrs each way to get my interior done. well worth the wait though. :biggrin: 


sal is a friend of mine; he does very good work.  
it also falls down on the owner of the vehicle. they can pull their car anytime, but some prefer to have *only* sal paint their ride.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 8 2005, 01:23 PM
> *there are nice painters here in az. buggs proably being the best multi talented person. miranda also do very good work. he painted the deep purple rivi from imperials. miranda and buggs do very good work.
> [snapback]2824206[/snapback]​*


true...but last i heard miranda had a 12 month wait list...still good painter though..


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 8 2005, 01:39 PM
> *
> it also falls down on the owner of the vehicle. they can pull their car anytime, but some prefer to have only sal paint their ride.
> [snapback]2824261[/snapback]​*


very true..but i have to feel for people that have paid and been told their car would be done on a certain date or within a time frame only to have the runaround you know....


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 8 2005, 01:39 PM
> *i know how that feels. i had to drive 6-7 hrs each way to get my interior done. well worth the wait though.  :biggrin:
> sal is a friend of mine; he does very good work.
> it also falls down on the owner of the vehicle. they can pull their car anytime, but some prefer to have only sal paint their ride.
> [snapback]2824261[/snapback]​*



not true when they are fixing the paint they did. custom mixed base, so hard not to let him do it. again in some situations you are handcuffed a bit and Rivi is right, keep PROMISING and giving their WORD. i hold my word and a mans word highly. if you dont keep your word, you fall way down on the respect level.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 7 2005, 05:01 PM
> *That shit is niiiiiiice, Sal knows how to pick colors.  :biggrin:  See thats what so great about lowriding...... both of us have been in the game for a while, both of us seem to prefer the traditional style cars, both of us appreciate nice work..... but we totally dissagree on the topic at hand, lol. If everyone liked the same exact thing, lowriding would be pretty boring.  :cheesy:
> 
> But i fully agree with you, if the painter doesnt want to work, go elsewhere. So what painter are you going with if you dont mind me asking. Mac Garcia? Or someone else? Besides Sal, Benny, and Big Ed, Ive always liked work from Mexico, Mario DeAlba Jr., Mario Gomez, and Steve DeMan..... i just cant afford them!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2820673[/snapback]​*



wut about willie ...  ...

from wut seen of sal and buggs work buggs is also a good painter ..only thing about sal from wut i seen on here he lags and i seen his work ...and im sure you car is gonna be beautiful j but sal puts the same patterns on all of the cars he paints ..there is 4 diffrents cars ..one honda ..regal..cadii..truck...all blue with the same patterns ....i like the pattern top he did on mannys car ..


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

huey is write about the patterns, some of other painters "suffer" from the creative block as well. i havent seen any other painter put the amount of patterns of varying sizes and overlap and have them not look distorted and not have them symmetrical on ALLLL sides within each pattern like Willie Ohoa. that mans work is impressive. 

i like sal's fades, all straight non faded, see some other people's fades and they get fuzzy, or cut off prematurely and/or broken up or vary in size.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 8 2005, 11:27 PM
> *huey is write about the patterns, some of other painters "suffer" from the creative block as well.  i havent seen any other painter put the amount of patterns of varying sizes and overlap and have them not look distorted and not have them symmetrical on ALLLL sides within each pattern like Willie Ohoa. that mans work is impressive.
> 
> i like sal's fades, all straight non faded, see some other people's fades and they get fuzzy, or cut off prematurely and/or broken up or vary in size.
> [snapback]2826959[/snapback]​*


u mean willie olea ??? E...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

mi mal, yes i meant olea


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

cant forget some of the garage painters. :biggrin: 
i saw a pic of a caddy done out of a garage, and this paint job was badass.



brent has a pic of it.. im sure eric knows which caddy im talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 8 2005, 02:39 PM
> *
> sal is a friend of mine; he does very good work.
> it also falls down on the owner of the vehicle. they can pull their car anytime, but some prefer to have only sal paint their ride.
> [snapback]2824261[/snapback]​*



Has he won any best paint awards?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

true about the garage painters...i know some jobs that have been done by owners and have come out badass!!!! cant underestimate work when your are invested in it...and have love for it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 9 2005, 10:27 AM
> *true about the garage painters...i know some jobs that have been done by owners and have come out badass!!!! cant underestimate work when your are invested in it...and have love for it...
> [snapback]2827913[/snapback]​*



I tried to paint my car, and it wasn't happening. I did paint most of the small stuff though. takes toooo much time


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 9 2005, 09:29 AM
> *I tried to paint my car, and it wasn't happening. I did paint most of the small stuff though. takes toooo much time
> [snapback]2827922[/snapback]​*


what kind of gun did you use out of curiousity....what did you paint?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

It is a Devilbiss gun, I painted the belly, firewall, dash, battery rack, trunk, and small parts Fawn :biggrin: came out good. IT is not so difficult to spray, it is the prep, and cleaning gun, clearing, sanding, buffing, etc. tedious and boring :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 9 2005, 08:12 AM
> *Has he won any best paint awards?
> [snapback]2827878[/snapback]​*



I think Crystal Blue Persuasion used to win ALOT of best paint awards I remeber driving to the SD show and the first car youd always see when yuo looked off the freewya was CBP BLINGING in the sun


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 9 2005, 12:18 AM
> *wut about willie ...  ...
> 
> from wut seen of sal and buggs work buggs is also a good painter ..only thing about sal from wut i seen on here he lags and i seen his work ...and im sure you car is gonna be beautiful j but sal puts the same patterns on all of the cars he paints ..there is 4 diffrents cars ..one honda ..regal..cadii..truck...all blue with the same patterns ....i like the pattern top he did on mannys car ..
> ...


Cant forget Willie, he is thee man.... i guess i forgot him because i cant afford him, lol. 

And you are right about Sals patterns being the same on alot of cars, cant argue that. But some would say Willie does the same thing. Seems like individual painters have their own "style" or "calling card". Sals happens to be the "I", "H", or "Z" patterns that he picked up from Benny. Just like how you can always tell a job done by Willie, Vanderslice, Mario Gomez, Deman, etc from a mile away.... they just have a certain style. Me personally, i like Sal's patterns, i wanted them on my ride.... although i asked him to do something different with them that he had never done before and it was even better than what i expected, so im happy.  I guess i just got lucky by getting him to actually do my car, but i feel bad for the people who still have something they are waiting on.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 9 2005, 01:07 AM
> *cant forget some of the garage painters.  :biggrin:
> i saw a pic of a caddy done out of a garage, and this paint job was badass.
> brent has a pic of it..  im sure eric knows which caddy im talking about.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2827272[/snapback]​*


yeah there are a couple garage painters that will knock a few guys out in the painting world. they dont do it for the recognition, still a little expensive (but not as much as some of the guys mentioned). worth every penny. huey also has a guy thats pretty fair and does good patterns other then Levi (another talented guy).


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 9 2005, 09:12 AM
> *Has he won any best paint awards?
> [snapback]2827878[/snapback]​*



been painting ALONG time, besides CBP has had a few cars win for paint. a couple of ricers have done well too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 9 2005, 12:03 PM
> *been painting ALONG time, besides CBP has had a few cars win for paint. a couple of ricers have done well too.
> [snapback]2828247[/snapback]​*



Well that explains why I wouldn't know -------- I have never had custom paint lol. 
Or because he is not in my area. :biggrin: 
I don't remember CBP?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 9 2005, 06:33 PM
> *
> I don't remember CBP?
> [snapback]2829918[/snapback]​*


Yea you do, everyone knows that car, from San Diego....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 painted in a garage


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 9 2005, 06:59 PM
> *:0 painted in a garage
> [snapback]2830022[/snapback]​*


So was the car in your avitar! :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i need to garage paint  cant see the flake in the magazine on CBP


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

PAINTED IN A GARAGE.................... :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*thank you...now that about closes that case doesnt it....if that isnt a testament to what can be accomplished without having to spend 10 gs and wait 5 years I dont what does. Not mention the best multi colors that paint job illicits!!!!!! Much props*


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

amazing paints!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Sal painted my car in the garage of a house i was renting at the time. :roflmao: 
Good thing all my neighbors were cool!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 10 2005, 10:34 AM
> *Sal painted my car in the garage of a house i was renting at the time.  :roflmao:
> Good thing all my neighbors were cool!
> [snapback]2832926[/snapback]​*



damn bro...that is a fucking sweet ass picture bro...excuse my language but damn that is some true shit right there...I dont care who you are or what you do...if you do it like that....aint shit can be said....damn that was too cool


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thats Jae talking to TopDogg.
:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

bas ass picture j.................:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 10 2005, 09:34 AM
> *Sal painted my car in the garage of a house i was renting at the time.  :roflmao:
> Good thing all my neighbors were cool!
> [snapback]2832926[/snapback]​*


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 10 2005, 06:34 PM
> *Sal painted my car in the garage of a house i was renting at the time.  :roflmao:
> Good thing all my neighbors were cool!
> [snapback]2832926[/snapback]​*




Very very nice, first time you posted that pic didnt you?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 10 2005, 10:34 AM
> *Sal painted my car in the garage of a house i was renting at the time.  :roflmao:
> Good thing all my neighbors were cool!
> [snapback]2832926[/snapback]​*


dammm thats a nice fukn pic...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 10 2005, 12:34 PM
> *Sal painted my car in the garage of a house i was renting at the time.  :roflmao:
> Good thing all my neighbors were cool!
> [snapback]2832926[/snapback]​*












yo J, if you made this picture into a poster i woud buy it..11x14 size would be fine for me.. the picture needs a nice caption on the bottom...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Just watch out for wheel chair guy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 10 2005, 11:34 AM
> *Sal painted my car in the garage of a house i was renting at the time.  :roflmao:
> Good thing all my neighbors were cool!
> [snapback]2832926[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 Out of all the cars I know about being built, I am anticipating yours the most :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 11 2005, 09:06 AM
> *Just watch out for wheel chair guy.
> [snapback]2837945[/snapback]​*


Hahaha, ill never forget that cazy fucker, his name was Jack Daniels, lolol. He was like Debo from Friday..... you heard his wheelchair sqeeking coming down the street and you were like AWW SHIT! :angry:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn man, EVERYBODY likes that pic, lol. Sal always said everyone that comes to his shop points to that pic on the wall and comments. I took that pic the last night we worked on the car.... its 3 1/2 years old. I dont know why it came out so blurry on here, i tried to fix it for an hour yesterday with no luck, when i scan it, its clear as can be, but when it gets posted, blurry.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 Holy Shit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2005, 10:37 AM
> *:0 Holy Shit.
> 
> 
> ...



I hate 64 rags :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2005, 10:22 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Out of all the cars I know about being built, I am anticipating yours the most :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2838221[/snapback]​*



nevermind. I just read where you are getting married. When the time comes, I'll buy the car :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2005, 09:22 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Out of all the cars I know about being built, I am anticipating yours the most :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2838221[/snapback]​*


sellout..i thought you were anticipating mine with the view of my back window and .....


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 10 2005, 10:31 AM
> *PAINTED IN A GARAGE.................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2832612[/snapback]​*



quit showboating Richee. We know DiscoDaze. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Mar 11 2005, 10:55 AM
> *sellout..i thought you were anticipating mine with the view of my back window and .....
> [snapback]2838382[/snapback]​*



I was anticipating J's car for another reason. :0 I am axious for yours. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 11 2005, 09:57 AM
> *quit showboating Richee. We know DiscoDaze. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2838386[/snapback]​*


whatever dude..that was why i made that post..hoping richee would boast that feat!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

im pressed with how even sal's fades are and are the same on both sides. a lot of people "do" fades, but dont seem to do them correctly. especially when they are close together.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Doing good fades is HARD man! I knew absolutely nothing about painting so Sal tried to teach me..... so i painted this spare quarter panel i had laying around..... look at the fades! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

That's really good for your first time.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

painted by sal in a garage
[attachmentid=124431]
[attachmentid=124432]
[attachmentid=124433]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Lovin this! Major Props to Bugs. I love this guy's work, very talented and one of my favorites for striping and patterns. uffin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

six, rivi posted that bugs DIDNT paint it. i do agree, its a nice job. would like to see it up close. wondering if alll the fades are the same width and not "fuzzed"


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 11 2005, 06:59 PM
> *That's really good for your first time.
> [snapback]2840473[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie, i thought it looked pretty good, especially for not having any clear on it. But thats the only thing ive ever painted, dont know if i could do that good on a whole car or not, lol, i doubt it..... but im gonna flake out a homies roof on his old school rat rod when he gets it going this summer, so that will get me some more practice. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 12 2005, 05:23 PM
> *six, rivi posted that bugs DIDNT paint it. i do agree, its a nice job. would like to see it up close. wondering if alll the fades are the same width and not "fuzzed"
> [snapback]2842981[/snapback]​*


O shit! It really does look like his work though! :biggrin:  Thanks for the correction!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 11 2005, 02:06 PM
> *Doing good fades is HARD man! I knew absolutely nothing about painting so Sal tried to teach me..... so i painted this spare quarter panel i had laying around..... look at the fades!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2838653[/snapback]​*


You can come down and paint fades on the 61 anytime,if do volunteer work J! WOW!That's tight Homie!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2005, 06:03 PM
> *You can come down and paint fades on the 61 anytime,if do volunteer work J! WOW!That's tight Homie!
> [snapback]2843292[/snapback]​*



Think Jason, will be Americas next top painter :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

JJ's Fades & More. watch out for those people coming in thinking they are going to get hair cuts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 14 2005, 03:21 PM
> *JJ's Fades & More.  watch out for those people coming in thinking they are going to get hair cuts.
> [snapback]2849472[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 14 2005, 03:21 PM
> *JJ Fad [snapback]2849472[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

Supersonic  just dont wear spandex. i need more room to practice painting


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=126258]


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=126259]
[attachmentid=126260]


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

Just talked to Sal. He said he will do my car, and it will be done by SS this year, the paint only of course.  Said he likes my 63 better than anyone elses, so he'll bump me up to front of line :0 cool for me. materials will be expensive though


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 16 2005, 10:33 AM
> *Just talked to Sal. He said he will do my car, and it will be done by SS this year, the paint only of course.  Said he likes my 63 better than anyone elses, so he'll bump me up to front of line :0 cool for me. materials will be expensive though
> [snapback]2858396[/snapback]​*


damn 63 class just got real tough!! man im glad i dont drive a 3 now....whew


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn i would hate to put patterns and candy on that damn i would be tired :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 16 2005, 09:17 PM
> *damn i would hate to put patterns and candy on that damn i would be tired :biggrin:
> [snapback]2860913[/snapback]​*



lasers down the side for days :0


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

take it to a semi truck paint shop  can get a big eagle on it too. 

i need to find a friend with a barn or big back yard, get the body work done. painters love the spray only jobs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 17 2005, 01:17 PM
> *take it to a semi truck paint shop  can get a big eagle on it too.
> 
> i need to find a friend with a barn or big back yard, get the body work done. painters love the spray only jobs.
> [snapback]2864055[/snapback]​*




Ya, it always amazes me thought that convertibles are no cheaper to paint than a HT. Why is that?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 18 2005, 12:19 PM
> *Ya, it always amazes me thought that convertibles are no cheaper to paint than a HT. Why is that?
> [snapback]2868328[/snapback]​*


Cuz they see you coming.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I LIKE THE GREEN CADDY HE DID,THAT'S MY FAVERITE CADDY YOU KNOW THE ONE FROM INDIVIDUALS WITH THE MURAL ON THE TRUNK 16 GOLD SWITCHS. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

I like this job a lot :0 

http://search.boobdex.com/?lid=140778


----------



## huero (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 22 2005, 09:14 AM
> *I like this job a lot :0
> 
> http://search.boobdex.com/?lid=140778
> [snapback]2887985[/snapback]​*


very nice lines and color tone :thumbsup: ..........huero


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Let's see some more of Jason J's paint job :biggrin:
I just found out we will be in the same class, so I want to see what the competition has :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2005, 02:30 PM
> *Let's see some more of Jason J's paint job :biggrin:
> I just found out we will be in the same class, so I want to see what the competition has  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3095464[/snapback]​*



i got lots of pics stop by drop off my ko's and ill show you :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 4 2005, 03:58 PM
> *:biggrin:
> i got lots of pics stop by drop off my ko's and ill show you  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3095593[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: I'll pick em up this Sunday, and drop off Sunday night :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 4 2005, 04:58 PM
> *:biggrin:
> i got lots of pics stop by drop off my ko's and ill show you  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3095593[/snapback]​*


Using my pics to trick DIPPINIT into coming over to your house is good thinking.... just make sure there are no witnesses.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2005, 04:37 PM
> *Using my pics to trick DIPPINIT into coming over to your house is good thinking.... just make sure there are no witnesses.
> [snapback]3095900[/snapback]​*



oops didnt know youd see this ill just post em up here


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2005, 05:37 PM
> *Using my pics to trick DIPPINIT into coming over to your house is good thinking.... just make sure there are no witnesses.
> [snapback]3095900[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Imma show my painter what he has to OUTDO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

damn that looks pretty nice. O well I have to beat him at any cost :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Better watch your back.... I hired Brent to take you out Red's style!!! :0


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2005, 05:43 PM
> *Better watch your back.... I hired Brent to take you out Red's style!!!  :0
> [snapback]3095935[/snapback]​*



That's the only way you can take me out. Certainly can't do it in the circuit, or nosed up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 4 2005, 05:43 PM
> *Better watch your back.... I hired Brent to take you out Red's style!!!  :0
> [snapback]3095935[/snapback]​*




Never heard of Red's. what do they do?? :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2005, 04:40 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Imma show my painter what he has to OUTDO :biggrin:
> [snapback]3095914[/snapback]​*



LMAO YOU NEED TO GET A PAINTER FIRST LMAO I know a guy 20k and he will hook you up


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 4 2005, 05:47 PM
> *LMAO YOU NEED TO GET A PAINTER FIRST LMAO I know a guy 20k and he will hook you up
> [snapback]3095956[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Cool so you guys can both bust out in 2013


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 4 2005, 05:51 PM
> *Cool so you guys can both bust out in 2013
> [snapback]3095981[/snapback]​*



there is truth to joking :angry: :angry: 
:tears: :tears:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

Jason knows I'm just messing with him :biggrin: :biggrin: I am building my car for the love of Lowriding, not to compete against homies


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 4 2005, 06:51 PM
> *Cool so you guys can both bust out in 2013
> [snapback]3095981[/snapback]​*


See! See! What did i tell you!!! Except we have both agreed on 2011! :cheesy:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

maybe ill get a car back by 2011 too. should have had JasonJ repaint it, would have been back (even after 5 resprays) from oc to memphis and back last year. painters who are slow are one thing, but add perpetual lieing into it and you got someone with WORTHLESS skills and moral conviction.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 4 2005, 08:13 PM
> *maybe ill get a car back by 2011 too. should have had JasonJ repaint it, would have been back (even after 5 resprays) from oc to memphis and back last year. painters who are slow are one thing, but add perpetual lieing into it and you got someone with WORTHLESS skills and moral conviction.
> [snapback]3096302[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 4 2005, 07:13 PM
> *maybe ill get a car back by 2011 too. should have had JasonJ repaint it, would have been back (even after 5 resprays) from oc to memphis and back last year. painters who are slow are one thing, but add perpetual lieing into it and you got someone with WORTHLESS skills and moral conviction.
> [snapback]3096302[/snapback]​*



I can't deal with painters anymore. I have to send club members to check on my car. I have nightmares about them, but this is also the 5th time my car has been painted since 1990 :angry:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

its sad that guys can build a car like the guys doing Chago's car, but a guy cant paint a fucken car in 8 months. aint that some shit. people with that type of work ethich should not paint AT ALL or be self employed. I hear you B, then they wonder why you are treating them like children, with the yelling and "checking up". then when you get there, they do the "wellll, i go to get back to work, thanks for stopping by". trying to push you out cause they feel STUPID getting yelled or getting the jokes about their work ethic. "TWO WEEKS" every painters favorite time frame. or "SATURDAY" think some painters have too much paintclearfumeitis, you know, the disease that makes them work less, lie more, and gives them memory loss


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 4 2005, 07:13 PM
> *maybe ill get a car back by 2011 too. should have had JasonJ repaint it, would have been back (even after 5 resprays) from oc to memphis and back last year. painters who are slow are one thing, but add perpetual lieing into it and you got someone with WORTHLESS skills and moral conviction.
> [snapback]3096302[/snapback]​*


sorry, Dan, had to do it :0 :biggrin: 

Welcome to your control panel 
Re:sup
[ Forward PM | Reply ]
Personal Message
216RIDER Re:sup, Yesterday, 06:10 PM 


Administrator


Group: Members
Posts: 9,615
Member No.: 8,739
Joined: Aug 2003



QUOTE from dippinit
howz everything, what do you need for the 63? howz the wifey? weather? RO? etc? 
my car will be done in 2011

reply from 216rider
cars ok, it needs quarters and floorpans.
the wife is being a nag, weather sucks, RO is fine so far.
I cant stop hopping 
im hungry, and I still have to finish a set of impala lowers

2011 isnt that far away, and you'll still beat JasonJ by 7 years 


--------------------


ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.

WWW.LOWRIDERIMPALA.COM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 06:35 PM
> *sorry, Dan, had to do it :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Welcome to your control panel
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

haha, 2010, nice even number sounds sound. on JasonJ's defense has two quality cars sitting in his garage built frame off and ones in which HE worked hard on them.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yep at jasons shop ******* engineering


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

its "Teddy's" DownSouth on the side Engineering


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh new owners huh :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

no the farm owner got mad cause the was scaring the animals with all the noise, so he started new and with new name in his new barn


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i see oh well no matter what he is still a billy


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

now go color sand and buff his car for him, your closer then sal and youd probably get it done


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck that i would charge him more to wetsand someone elses work than what he charged him to paint it. :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

wheres the "amor" man. support our down south farmers.


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Does anyone have a number where i can contact him? His number has been disconnected or something!


----------



## sandiego1904 (Jun 19, 2005)

the number won't work because he always has his U2 music on full blast and he doesn't hear the phone. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I go to his shop regularly, what do you have there and if you wan't me to tell him something pm me.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

he doesnt answer cause he screens the calls


----------



## sandiego1904 (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't see that when I'm there. I go help him out and I don't hear the phone ringing because of his loud ass music. The phone is in the back of the shop and the speakers are in the front so you won't be able to hear the phone, well at least from my experiences being there. It's better to leave a message if he doesn't answer.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

didnt mean he does hear. sometimes it takes a bit to get a phone call back. been good of late on it. i think individuals wants to see the status on his bike. i havent been down in sd in a couple weeks. should be down there this week some time.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 29 2005, 12:12 AM~3907333
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I live a block away...what chu need?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 29 2005, 10:04 AM~3908708
> *:buttkick:
> *


hey... are you kicking me.....??? :uh:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

I HAD TO REPO MY CAR FORM HIM AFTER 3 YEARS AND IT STILL IS NOT DONE


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 11 2005, 09:43 PM~4385970
> *I HAD TO REPO MY CAR FORM HIM AFTER 3 YEARS AND IT STILL IS NOT DONE
> *


WTF :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 11 2005, 09:46 PM~4386416
> *WTF :0
> *




I KNOW I WAS GOING TO HAVE HIM PAINT MY OTHER 2 FLEETWOODS BUT IF HE CANT 1 RIGHT I GUESS HE CANT GET THE OTHER 2 RIGHT EITHER :angry:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn man 3 YEARS?! thats ridiculous. and the paint it even all that crazy.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 11 2005, 10:08 PM~4386523
> *damn man 3 YEARS?! thats ridiculous. and the paint it even all that crazy.
> *




I KNOW I LIKE IT BUT I HAVE TO REPAINT THE CAR :angry:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 11 2005, 08:43 PM~4385970
> *I HAD TO REPO MY CAR FORM HIM AFTER 3 YEARS AND IT STILL IS NOT DONE
> *


wwwwhhhaattttt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 12 2005, 01:43 AM~4386763
> *wwwwhhhaattttt!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sounds like my painter


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 11 2005, 09:43 PM~4385970
> *I HAD TO REPO MY CAR FORM HIM AFTER 3 YEARS AND IT STILL IS NOT DONE
> *


WTF :0


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

we tried


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 11 2005, 08:43 PM~4385970
> *I HAD TO REPO MY CAR FORM HIM AFTER 3 YEARS AND IT STILL IS NOT DONE
> *




:0 dam..........


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 11 2005, 11:43 PM~4385970
> *I HAD TO REPO MY CAR FORM HIM AFTER 3 YEARS AND IT STILL IS NOT DONE
> *


Guy needs a good kicking to get his ass in gear....3 years makes no bloody sense


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:tears: :tears:   :banghead:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 12 2005, 01:53 AM~4387268
> *:0 dam..........
> *




I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN THATS HOW I WAS WHEN I PULLED UP TO HIS HOUSE :angry:


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

3 years "damm homie your not the only one, my cougar has been their for going on four fucking years i called that dude so many times and it was the sameshit next month -next month -next month?????? wat the fuck """this so called bad ass painter is gonna get a bad ass asskicking the day he fucks over the wrong person that dont give a fuck! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

IS YOUR CAR STILL THEIR :banghead:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 11 2005, 08:43 PM~4385970
> *I HAD TO REPO MY CAR FORM HIM AFTER 3 YEARS AND IT STILL IS NOT DONE
> *



DAMN BRO !!!!!!!!!!
THAT SHIT IS FUCKED UP . I'M GLAD YOU GOT IT BACK & GOOD LUCK
WITH IT .


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 13 2005, 12:11 PM~4396158
> *DAMN BRO !!!!!!!!!!
> THAT SHIT IS FUCKED UP . I'M GLAD YOU GOT IT BACK & GOOD LUCK
> WITH IT .
> *





THANKS


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

yea its still their last time i talked to him he mentioned that somthing in the rear broke :0 .some one over locked it an busted the rear arm aint that a bitch!! when i took it to him it was fresh out the hydraulic shop :angry: :angry:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Dec 13 2005, 08:56 PM~4400772
> *yea its still their last time i talked to him he mentioned that somthing in the rear broke  :0 .some one over locked it an busted the rear arm aint that a bitch!! when i took it to him it was fresh out the hydraulic shop :angry:  :angry:
> *



i don not where he had you car but i did not see it :angry:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 11 2005, 10:43 PM~4385970
> *I HAD TO REPO MY CAR FORM HIM AFTER 3 YEARS AND IT STILL IS NOT DONE
> *


Is that the fleetwood Brent had?


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

YEP uffin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 15 2005, 04:44 PM~4412955
> *TTT
> *


Craig was up with those pics I asked for uce ??


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 13 2003, 09:28 PM~397243
> *Thanks...I'm glad you like it......Not done yet.......but i'll be adding more stuff to it SOON!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 17 2005, 03:30 PM~4426000
> *Craig was up with those pics I asked for uce ??
> *





what pictures do you need pm me you e-mail address :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2005, 04:49 AM~2841964
> *Lovin this! Major Props to Bugs. I love this guy's work, very talented and one of my favorites for striping and patterns. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...




YEAH BUGS IS GREAT WHEN YOU CAN GET HIM TO SQUEEZ HIS BIG HEAD IN THE DOOR TO ACTUALLY GET THE WORK DONE FOR YOU!.... I DONT THINK HE LIKES TO DO ARIZONA WORK..LOL ONLY CALI WORK, MAKES HIM FEEL COOL I GUESS


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 23 2005, 11:33 PM~4470546
> *YEAH BUGS IS GREAT WHEN YOU CAN GET HIM TO SQUEEZ HIS BIG HEAD IN THE DOOR TO ACTUALLY GET THE WORK DONE FOR YOU!.... I DONT THINK HE LIKES TO DO ARIZONA WORK..LOL ONLY CALI WORK, MAKES HIM FEEL COOL I GUESS
> *


and southwest texas also ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Dec 23 2005, 10:44 PM~4470621
> *and southwest texas also ...
> *




DOES GO THERE OR DOESNT?


FKN GUY LIVES HERE BUT CANT GET HIM TO KEEP AN APOINTMENT TO SAVE HIS LIFE..... I GAVE UP ON HIS ASS. FOUND SOMEONE BETTER.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

*DOES* !!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

well UCE last time he fucked me over, my brother Kita ended up speaking with him.

glad you got good work from him.

i like my boy better though, things work out for a reason....


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 23 2005, 11:50 PM~4470684
> *well UCE last time he fucked me over, my brother Kita had to speak with him.
> 
> glad you got good work from him.
> ...


UUUMMMM thats not my car 3karat belongs to my boy faustino,but ill let him know you like the work :thumbsup: anyways its getting harder and harder to find reliable shops and parts these days lowriding is a part of life for many but its a little more difficult when you got people like angelo not keeping deadlines thats all i gotta say ......


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

What ever happened to Sal Manzano??


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 23 2005, 10:50 PM~4470684
> *well UCE last time he fucked me over, my brother Kita ended up speaking with him.
> 
> glad you got good work from him.
> ...


Fonzy paints cars?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 20 2006, 12:46 PM~5809923
> *Fonzy paints cars?
> *



:0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 20 2006, 01:43 PM~5809898
> *What ever happened to Sal Manzano??
> *


Nanna Manzano?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 20 2006, 03:52 PM~5811322
> *Nanna Manzano?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 20 2006, 11:58 PM~5814007
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sonny the one eye cat?


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 23 2005, 11:33 PM~4470546
> *YEAH BUGS IS GREAT WHEN YOU CAN GET HIM TO SQUEEZ HIS BIG HEAD IN THE DOOR TO ACTUALLY GET THE WORK DONE FOR YOU!.... I DONT THINK HE LIKES TO DO ARIZONA WORK..LOL ONLY CALI WORK, MAKES HIM FEEL COOL I GUESS
> *


OG Mondo done this ride and Chavo did the murals and stripping.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Did that one guy ever get his bike back??? :dunno:


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

:angry: sal needs too call mike romero hes had his car for well over three years WTF!!!what paint job takes that long...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2006, 12:52 AM~5825512
> *
> 
> 
> ...



car still fukn looks badass...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 23 2006, 11:37 PM~5829894
> *car still fukn looks badass...
> 
> *


x2...... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

Crystal Blue Persuasion ............. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

I just had to jump in when I seen that homies on here are experiencing that same shit as I have when it comes to having to wait too long for a painter to get his shit straight. Months, I can see, but 3 years... I don't care how bad-ass the dude is, that is ridiculous!
The dude that painted my car ain't no Sal Manzano, but, he might as well have been, the way he lags. It took him 9 months to get my car done and it said it would take 3.

Do any of the rest of you feel shitty when you have to call the guys doing your work every single damn day to make sure that they havn't forgotten about you??? I feel like damn stalker. As soon as they have your deposit, they stop answering their phones, and don't return calls at all... It sucks that the dudes with the most talent are the flakiest, most absent-minded and have hardly any business sense. You basically have to light their asses on fire to get them to work :angry: WTF??? 

Funny thing is, guys like this ONLY call you when they need more money, or want the other half of their deposit... next week turns to next month and shit, look at homeboy with the caddy! Excuse the rant, but I've been going through this same shit and it has set me back many times in terms of getting my car completed


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

man Sal is a preety badass painter no doubt hes got talent but those Z patterns he does are ugly ass fuck..its one of those things you either like them or you dont..but no denying he can paint  hes defently talanted, props to sal :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Like i've said it before, and I'll say it again. This topic is not for those who hate Sal (because he made them wait), this is to give him props for his work. OK no doubt, he lags or lagged on a lot of people, but knowing him personally for years (over 15 yrs now), I can bet my pink slip and everything I have, that he will not ever mean to jack anybody for money or anything. 

For what I have observed, Sal do not trust no one else to touch his work (except Benny Flores), most good painters prefer to do the body work and prepping themselves to assure the quality of the finished worked. Sal is one man, and if he's lucky enuff he'll get one help. I have talked to him about his work ethics and all and he had admitted that he is at fault for taking too much work, he even mentioned numerous times that he will quit painting Lowriders. He does not generate too much money/profit of painting lowrider cars, he is an expert on modifying Porsche and Mercedez, Insurance jobs and other foreign cars and he had mentioned that he makes more money of doing these as oppose to painting lowriders....he really do not need your 2,500 or 3,000 job, im sure he can make that quick in 2 weeks period. I remembered one resin job he did for someone I knew (no names) and he charged the middle man/woman 5 GZ while they charge the owner of the car 10 Gz for it....and he didn't even trip about it.

So you took your car to him and it took too long, why dont you take it back and take it somewhere else? Desperate? That's hard to believe because Sal aint the only painter around. It's not like there aint no other choice out there. There's the De Alba's, Bugs, Rob Vanderslice, Mexico, Pinheadred, Candy Man, Levi and more...so why wait 3 years for Sal Manzano? I mean Sal is a good friend of mine and my kids even call him Uncle for I knew him for so long, but it comes to waiting too long I would have to have a sit down with him and decide whether I still need his service or not. 

What do you get out of trying to make him look bad in here by posting your PERSONAL PROBLEMS with him? It doesn't bother him nor hurt his business in any way, so why bother? Go on with your life and find another painter.

I to had a big problem with a person who I felt did me wrong, and also hit him with all kids of shit in here. But in the long run, i felt that I am only making myself look no better than this guy :angry: I was angry like you were but all the talkin will not change anything.....I'll just make sure next time not to deal with this person and make sure that none of my members will go to him.

AGAIN....I FEEL WHAT YOU ALL FEEL AND I TRULLY UNDERSTAND (I waited for 1 year before he started working on my car....and it took him only 3 weeks to finish it), BUT PLEASE DO NOT RUIN MY TOPIC!!!! Start your own Sal Manzano Topic. And for those who's car is getting painted by Sal right now, or still waiting, trust me, you will feel a whole lot better after your car is painted....like I did......
Peace...SAL MANZANO still a bad ass painter!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i love your roof.....!!!!!!!!!!..........mr.THUGG PASSION........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 24 2006, 01:19 AM~5830709
> *i love your roof.....!!!!!!!!!!..........mr.THUGG PASSION........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  wassup BEAN!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

well put Thugg Passion, I get in the same situations at my shop being i am the only one whom preps,paints,buffs,airbrushes,stripes,ect. and is tough to deal with custormers at times, work like his is a one off job, not mass produced, its artwork, it takes time,,,its a whole diff aproach everytime,and to those whom wait it out, you gotta jewel that 4 years down the road wont even remember the wait...and to those who pull there cars jus think , how long are you gonna be down when you settle on another painter,getta half ass job and a year latter tear your car down again to get repainted, cause you settled on time not quality....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Jul 24 2006, 03:10 AM~5830869
> *well put Thugg Passion, I get in the same situations at my shop being i am the only one whom preps,paints,buffs,airbrushes,stripes,ect. and is tough to deal with custormers at times, work like his is a one off job, not mass produced, its artwork,  it takes time,,,its a whole diff aproach everytime,and to those whom wait it out, you gotta jewel that 4 years down the road wont even remember the wait...and to those who pull there cars jus think , how long are you gonna be down when you settle on another painter,getta half ass job and a year latter tear your car down again to get repainted, cause you settled on time not quality....
> *


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes Sal does get down


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

I tried to put up these other pictures but the same pictures keeps coming up, My bad I will try later. But I know Sal and he does get down and he is a good man.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN_@Jul 28 2006, 08:29 AM~5858297
> *I tried to put up these other pictures but the same pictures keeps coming up, My bad I will try later. But I know Sal and he does get down and he is a good man.
> *


IM TRYING TO TELL THEM HOMIE...THEY JUST DONT LISTEN. 

IF YOU DONT LIKE HIS WORK, THEN DONT GO TO HIM...AS SIMPLE AS THAT.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 28 2006, 01:19 PM~5859746
> *IM TRYING TO TELL THEM HOMIE...THEY JUST DONT LISTEN.
> 
> IF YOU DONT LIKE HIS WORK, THEN DONT GO TO HIM...AS SIMPLE AS THAT.
> *


I agree,its just like anything,Painter,pinstripers,Artists(murals)everyone has got their own styles,its up to the owners of the car to pick the ones who's style can fit theirs.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 28 2006, 12:21 PM~5859766
> *I agree,its just like anything,Painter,pinstripers,Artists(murals)everyone has got their own styles,its up to the owners of the car to pick the ones who's style can fit theirs.
> *


IM GLAD SOMEONE AGREED...THANKS OG!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

IM HOPING TO HAVE ROB VANDERSLICE PAINT MY NEXT PROJECT.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 24 2006, 02:55 AM~5830670
> *Like i've said it before, and I'll say it again. This topic is not for those who hate Sal (because he made them wait), this is to give him props for his work. OK no doubt, he lags or lagged on a lot of people, but knowing him personally for years (over 15 yrs now), I can bet my pink slip and everything I have, that he will not ever mean to jack anybody for money or anything.
> 
> For what I have observed, Sal do not trust no one else to touch his work (except Benny Flores), most good painters prefer to do the body work and prepping themselves to assure the quality of the finished worked. Sal is one man, and if he's lucky enuff he'll get one help. I have talked to him about his work ethics and all and he had admitted that he is at fault for taking too much work, he even mentioned numerous times that he will quit painting Lowriders. He does not generate too much money/profit of painting lowrider cars, he is an expert on modifying Porsche and Mercedez, Insurance jobs and other foreign cars and he had mentioned that he makes more money of doing these as oppose to painting lowriders....he really do not need your 2,500 or 3,000 job, im sure he can make that quick in 2 weeks period. I remembered one resin job he did for someone I knew (no names) and he charged the middle man/woman 5 GZ while they charge the owner of the car 10 Gz for it....and he didn't even trip about it.
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Manny, your car is a masterpiece.... just like anything Sal puts his hands on.

Mine is still marinating, im redoing some stuff on my other car for next year, and after that, tell Sal i promise im going to jump back on the rag!


















The really cool thing about Sal alot of people dont realize is that he doesnt mind to tell you his secrets. I had never picked up a paint gun until Sal came to paint my car... i told Sal i would like to learn about painting and he was all for it.... he got me involved in every step of my car and taught me as we went. Not many painters out there would share their secrets and experience that they spent years acquiring. I think hes probably like that because of how Benny was with him back in the day when he wanted to learn. Thats what keeps lowriding alive, passing down the traditions.

A while back i decided to try out what Sal had taught me on my own and used this scrap piece of quarter panel and some left over paint from my car just to see if i had learned something.... it was my first time, i made a few mistakes, and i need to develop my own style and work on my fades... but i think Sal taught me more in 2 weeks than i could have learned anywhere else in 2 months. Ive been thinking about offering to paint someones car for free to see if i can take what ive learned and apply it to a whole car.

(Theres no clear on this panel)








































Fuck the haters.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Sal taught me more in 2 weeks than i could have learned anywhere else in 2 months. Ive been thinking about offering to paint someones car for free to see if i can take what ive learned and apply it to a whole car.*


I know where a soon-to-be-patterned-out Caprice is. :0


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

HE PAINTED THE BERMUDA TRIANGLE .....VERY HAPPY,MY FEATURE IN LOWRIDER MAG COMING OUT IN DEC (GOING FOR BROKE) SECTION!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jul 28 2006, 07:41 PM~5861792
> *HE PAINTED THE BERMUDA TRIANGLE .....VERY HAPPY,MY FEATURE IN LOWRIDER MAG COMING OUT IN DEC (GOING FOR BROKE) SECTION!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


dont forget to give Sal a lil props...if it aint too late yet....I was there when he painted that car.....another Masterpiece

CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 28 2006, 03:21 PM~5859766
> *I agree,its just like anything,Painter,pinstripers,Artists(murals)everyone has got their own styles,its up to the owners of the car to pick the ones who's style can fit theirs.
> *


exactly.

if you only like Nike's, dont get mad because you wore Converse all day and your feet hurt.


  :0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:   :twak: :dunno: :ugh: :wave:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 29 2006, 12:22 AM~5862638
> *dont forget to give Sal a lil props...if it aint too late yet....I was there when he painted that car.....another Masterpiece
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE
> *


DIDN,T FORGET HOMIE, I MADE SURE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

i guess when he was busy teaching someone to paint is the reason when he was in kentucky that he didn't have the time to go finish the other two cars that he was paid for and promised to finish. no one said they didn't like his work, they do or else they wouldn't have paid the money to have him come all this way but he should have least finished the job like he promised or at least given part of the money back. you treat a customer the way you would want to be treated. i had that man in my house, cooked for him, he was treated with much respect and he f**ked over my son. so sorry i have lost all respect for him. he does do great work but he should also keep his word. and no one should have to wait around 4 or 5 years for their car to get done.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Geez, not this AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 28 2006, 03:41 PM~5860365
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Manny, your car is a masterpiece.... just like anything Sal puts his hands on.
> 
> Mine is still marinating, im redoing some stuff on my other car for next year, and after that, tell Sal i promise im going to jump back on the rag!
> ...


Hell, I've offered to pay ya..but you wont return pms...snob.  I'll even pay for all materials up front..whatever you need..maybe you got scared :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 29 2006, 07:08 PM~5865707
> *Hell, I've offered to pay ya..but you wont return pms...snob.  I'll even pay for all materials up front..whatever you need..maybe you got scared  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry, i only got on here once since last night to check for a PM i was expecting... had to get off here before i got to respond to yours. The reason i havent really tried to persue the painting thing is really only for one reason.... i dont have a place to do it. I have a 2 car garage and i have 2 64's stuffed in there, lol.... im looking at some options for a place to paint... kicking around a few ideas. But as of right now, i dont have anywhere to do it....  And yea, the person would definitely have to pay for materials up front, if i was gonna come out of pocket to paint a ride, it would probably be mine.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 29 2006, 07:07 PM~5865937
> *Sorry, i only got on here once since last night to check for a PM i was expecting... had to get off here before i got to respond to yours. The reason i havent really tried to persue the painting thing is really only for one reason.... i dont have a place to do it. I have a 2 car garage and i have 2 64's stuffed in there, lol.... im looking at some options for a place to paint... kicking around a few ideas. But as of right now, i dont have anywhere to do it....    And yea, the person would definitely have to pay for materials up front, if i was gonna come out of pocket to paint a ride, it would probably be mine.
> *


thats cool bro..i was expecting nothing for free..just that you posted you was considering doing someone elses for free..and letting you know I'd be more than glad to pay. I know nothing is free in this lifestyle. you know anybody close that can do some stripes like Pinhead? I'm lookin for hookups..not handouts.


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 29 2006, 06:44 PM~5865361
> *Geez, not this AGAIN!  :biggrin:
> *


your car got done so you can act like this. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Jason, would you believe that Sal and I worked all day on my car today and we didn't listen to U2 not once. I didn't realize it until Sal mentioned on the way home that you two had listened to U2 so much while he was working on your car that you became a U2 fan.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 29 2006, 09:38 PM~5866748
> *Jason, would you believe that Sal and I worked all day on my car today and we didn't listen to U2 not once. I didn't realize it until Sal mentioned on the way home that you two had listened to U2 so much while he was working on your car that you became a U2 fan.
> *


 :0 I THINK I WONT MIND LISTENING TO U2....PLUS SAL ALWAYS GOT STORIES TO TELL...I MISS KICKIN IT IN THAT SHOP......THAT ONE TACO SHOP IN SPRING VALLEY IS OFF THA HOOK TO...PLEASE TELL SAL I SAID WAZZUP!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 29 2006, 11:38 PM~5866748
> *Jason, would you believe that Sal and I worked all day on my car today and we didn't listen to U2 not once. I didn't realize it until Sal mentioned on the way home that you two had listened to U2 so much while he was working on your car that you became a U2 fan.
> *


Mannnnnnnn, he made me listen to U2 and The Cure for 10 days straight, 17 hours a day! I never really listened to either of them before that.... but now i associate hearing a U2 song with working on my car, so i went and bought a few of the cd's for the garage, lol. But i dont get down with The Cure, that shits for ****! :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 30 2006, 02:31 AM~5867672
> *Mannnnnnnn, he made me listen to U2 and The Cure for 10 days straight, 17 hours a day! I never really listened to either of them before that.... but now i associate hearing a U2 song with working on my car, so i went and bought a few of the cd's for the garage, lol. But i dont get down with The Cure, that shits for ****!  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IMAGINE ROLLIN IN YOUR 64 ...BUMPIN "THE CURE"


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *but now i associate hearing a U2 song with working on my car, so i went and bought a few of the cd's for the garage, lol. *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 30 2006, 03:31 AM~5867672
> *Mannnnnnnn, he made me listen to U2 and The Cure for 10 days straight, 17 hours a day! I never really listened to either of them before that.... but now i associate hearing a U2 song with working on my car, so i went and bought a few of the cd's for the garage, lol. But i dont get down with The Cure, that shits for ****!  :roflmao:
> *


FuCC THAT!
The Cure is off the chain!Robert Smith is the SHIT!!They are a gREAT BAND IMO!

BTW,That pannle you painted looks good!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 30 2006, 02:31 AM~5867672
> *Mannnnnnnn, he made me listen to U2 and The Cure for 10 days straight, 17 hours a day! I never really listened to either of them before that.... but now i associate hearing a U2 song with working on my car, so i went and bought a few of the cd's for the garage, lol. But i dont get down with The Cure, that shits for ****!  :roflmao:
> *


The Cure is the shit, hater. PSTA tu sabes


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: *AND JASON J THAT PANEL LOOKZ BAD AZZ* :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 30 2006, 01:29 PM~5869112
> *FuCC THAT!
> The Cure is off the chain!Robert Smith is the SHIT!!They are a gREAT BAND IMO!
> 
> ...




HELL YA PLAY THAT SHIT!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

HERES A NEW RIDE PAINTED BY SAL. SAL GETS DOWN PICS ARE NOT ALL THAT GOOD THOUGH.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 29 2006, 09:25 PM~5866944
> *:0 I THINK I WONT MIND LISTENING TO U2....PLUS SAL ALWAYS GOT STORIES TO TELL...I MISS KICKIN IT IN THAT SHOP......THAT ONE TACO SHOP IN SPRING VALLEY IS OFF THA HOOK TO...PLEASE TELL SAL I SAID WAZZUP!
> *


which taco shop are you talking about?i work in spring valley.tired of rallys and jack in the box.theres a few taco shops ,which one are you talking about?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 6 2006, 08:52 PM~5914903
> *which taco shop are you talking about?i work in spring valley.tired of rallys and jack in the box.theres a few taco shops ,which one are you talking about?
> *


The one where you go Sweetwater Rd (towards Lemon Grove) then you make a right on a street (across from the Sweetwater High School)...the Taco Shop is next to a 7 Eleven...a couple of fine azz chicks used to work there, that prolly added up on the appetizer :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 7 2006, 05:49 AM~5916694
> *The one where you go Sweetwater Rd (towards Lemon Grove) then you make a right on a street (across from the Sweetwater High School)...the Taco Shop is next to a 7 Eleven...a couple of fine azz chicks used to work there, that prolly added up on the appetizer :biggrin:
> *


i think i know what your talking about.its not sweetwater high though i think its monte vista or something.i heard of that taco shop i think the guys were from aztlan cc or something.it was by bottomsup hydraulics right?im going to have to try it out,like i said im tired of all that fast food.thanks for the info thugg :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 7 2006, 10:52 PM~5922437
> *i think i know what your talking about.its not sweetwater high though i think its monte vista or something.i heard of that taco shop i think the guys were from aztlan cc or something.it was by bottomsup hydraulics right?im going to have to try it out,like i said im tired of all that fast food.thanks for the info thugg :biggrin:
> *


The one off bancroft and troy.............they have some good food


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 14 2006, 08:10 PM~5968718
> *The one off bancroft and troy.............they have some good food
> *


that's the one..... :biggrin: next to 7 eleven right?...yeah and it is/was owned by somebody from AZTLAN CC....they got some bomb azz carne asada burito


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 14 2006, 08:27 PM~5968873
> *they got some bomb azz carne asada burito
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 14 2006, 08:27 PM~5968873
> *that's the one..... :biggrin: next to 7 eleven right?...yeah and it is/was owned by somebody from AZTLAN CC....they got some bomb azz carne asada burito
> *


It could be another one! There so many taco shop's next 7-11's in spring valley anyhow :biggrin: But the place I mention had some bomb ass taco's


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 23 2006, 09:37 PM~5829894
> *car still fukn looks badass...
> 
> *


This is the car that got me started into Lowriding. I still have the issue and thats why I went to Sal for a paint job. My first lolo was a coupe deville.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2006, 12:52 AM~5825512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt pick up the pics well here we go.


----------



## Deceptik1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Just a heads up for those with cars at Sal's shop, the property owner where Sal's shop is located will begin towing cars. The guy's pretty upset that Sal has made the area a junkyard with a bunch of cars he will probably never finish.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Dec 22 2006, 10:24 PM~6807207
> *Just a heads up for those with cars at Sal's shop, the property owner where Sal's shop is located will begin towing cars.  The guy's pretty upset that Sal has made the area a junkyard with a bunch of cars he will probably never finish.
> *


 :uh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I PASSED BY THERE CHRISTMAZ DAY...AND WENT TO HIS HOUSE...CANNOT FIND HIM


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Dec 26 2006, 09:21 PM~6832541
> *I PASSED BY THERE CHRISTMAZ DAY...AND WENT TO HIS HOUSE...CANNOT FIND HIM
> *


He is living in TJ.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@Dec 27 2006, 07:27 AM~6834817
> *He is living in TJ.
> *


PM me his number....or if u talk to him tell him i need mu skirts...he can drop it off at Frankie's house


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Deceptik1_@Dec 22 2006, 07:24 PM~6807207
> *Just a heads up for those with cars at Sal's shop, the property owner where Sal's shop is located will begin towing cars.  The guy's pretty upset that Sal has made the area a junkyard with a bunch of cars he will probably never finish.
> *


shit let me know where t hey get towed too ill take the 58 ht sitting out there


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

Is Sal still painting? If so anyone have a number for him?


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Can someone send me his number!?! he still got my damn bike!


----------



## XusoMem (Sep 6, 2004)

This topic interested me at first, but then started to piss me off. It made me 'chuckle a few times from the few funny comments. But, overall it would seem people have the idea that "they" know Sal, real well because they consider him a friend. I first met Sal Manzano, 13yrs. ago about a car project I had that needed a candy. Less then 2 weeks later it was finished (minor body/prep work). He shot the multi-ghost patterned red candy in my garage over 1 weekend (base/pattern=1day, tint/clear=2nd day. I Let the paint cure for about a week before I wetsanded and buffed it myself. I provided him everything he requested or could possibly need (ie...U2 Music, 91X radio station, Pizza, carne-asada etc...). And if I told you the price you'd probably say I was lying. Let me just say that those who really know him, could get that type of treatment I got. Now....with all the bad/negative comments I've read. I'm not surprised, but that's because after 13 yrs and 3 paint jobs later...I know what the "real situation" is, regarding the Intl. Car Connection or what you guys call Sal's Customs. Because, I consider him a friend unlike some of you. 

Those of you in the San Diego Area, who think they know. You probably don't. You think because you stop by there once a month or brought him work in the past, that you know him. You don't. If you really don't know who "he" (sal) works with, then you really need to stop saying that you know him or consider him a friend. 

This is "NOT" a 1-man operation...idiots. 

If you thought it was, then Now you can tell yourself..."I guess I don't know Sal."

'DINO (<----Sal's friend)
*USO cc (1995-2001) *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

LMFAO UMMMMM TOPIC IS OVER A YEAR OLD :roflmao: :uh: ;ALSO FOR THE RECORD FUCK SAL!!!!! HE KNOW'S WHY


----------



## Deceptik1 (Sep 29, 2006)

FUCK SAL! I don't need to know him. All I know is his bitch ass didn't do shit for me.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XusoMem_@Nov 9 2008, 05:50 AM~12103868
> *This topic interested me at first, but then started to piss me off. It made me 'chuckle a few times from the few funny comments. But, overall it would seem people have the idea that "they" know Sal, real well because they consider him a friend.  I first met Sal Manzano, 13yrs. ago about a car project I had that needed a candy.  Less then 2 weeks later it was finished (minor body/prep work). He shot the multi-ghost patterned red candy in my garage over 1 weekend (base/pattern=1day, tint/clear=2nd day.  I Let the paint cure for about a week before I wetsanded and buffed it myself.  I provided him everything he requested or could possibly need (ie...U2 Music, 91X radio station, Pizza, carne-asada etc...). And if I told you the price you'd probably say I was lying.  Let me just say that those who really know him, could get that type of treatment I got. Now....with all the bad/negative comments I've read. I'm not surprised, but that's because after 13 yrs and 3 paint jobs later...I know what the "real situation" is, regarding the Intl. Car Connection or what you guys call Sal's Customs. Because, I consider him a friend unlike some of you.
> 
> Those of you in the San Diego Area, who think they know. You probably don't. You think because you stop by there once a month or brought him work in the past, that you know him. You don't.  If you really don't know who "he" (sal) works with, then you really need to stop saying that you know him or consider him a friend.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

ttt.


sal is a *** :tongue: 

haha just kidding
:wave: sal


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

(Theres no clear on this panel)



































Fuck the haters.  








[/quote]

nice paint jobs  TTT for SAL MANZANO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Saw a bad ass '62 at the Socios Car Show in Sac over the weekend... Supposedly it was painted by Sal??


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

A true work of art...


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Check out the headliner! And the dope ass patterns on the dash...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW INSANE WORK!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Homie don't play... that's crazy skills!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

YES THE CAR WAS PAINTED BY SAL MANZANO. AND THE ENGINE BAY PATTERNS WERE ALL DONE BY THE OWNER HIMSELF ADRIAN. ADRIAN LEARNED ALOT FROM SAL AND IS NOW DOING HIS OWN WORK........I WOULD LIKE TOO PERSONALLY SAY FUCK SAL MANZANO HE STARTED MY CAR AND NEVER CAME BACK TOO FINISH IT. I BEEN GOING TOO HIS HOUSE IN T.J. AND THAT MOTHAFUCKER IS EVEN HIDING THERE. IT'S ALL TOO THE GOOD THOUGH WE'LL SEE WHO GETS THE LAST LAUGH :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

SAL PAINTED THIS RIDE...HE WAS MAKING A COME BACK BUT THEN DONT KNOW


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

SEISDOSINTHE619 said:


> SAL PAINTED THIS RIDE...HE WAS MAKING A COME BACK BUT THEN DONT KNOW


What's Up Loko ....I do have his spray guns if anyone wants too buy them Lol...;


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

GT~PLATING said:


> What's Up Loko ....I do have his spray guns if anyone wants too buy them Lol...;


HARBOR FREIGHT GUNS $11 DOLLAR GUNS  I GOT SOMEONE WHO WANTS THEM


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't get a chance to peek into the engine bay, but I'm impressed with the work. Anyone have more pics of this car?? How about Adrians work? I need to get some patterns done


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Yowzers said:


> I didn't get a chance to peek into the engine bay, but I'm impressed with the work. Anyone have more pics of this car?? How about Adrians work? I need to get some patterns done


Seisdosin619 is Adrian hit him up .....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

This car is for sale on eBay with plenty of pics


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> .I WOULD LIKE TOO PERSONALLY SAY FUCK SAL MANZANO :thumbsup:


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Seen him yesterday...


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Any word on this guy? Any body got a number?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

why would you possibly want to have him paint your car?? dudes a flake. if you want a half painted/non finished car, than be my guest, go find him. but most of the info in this thread should point you away.


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> why would you possibly want to have him paint your car?? dudes a flake. if you want a half painted/non finished car, than be my guest, go find him. but most of the info in this thread should point you away.


Fool im tryin to find him cause he still has my shit and I want it back with my money!!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

oh shit, my bad... carry on !!! I hope u find him, not looking so good though...sucks too cause the guys got talent. I liked his older shit though, his new shit...not so much


----------

